# Snow..coming ???



## kingslug (Jan 31, 2018)

I see snow in the forecasts. Even poor Hunter is in for some. So..lets all do a snow dance. Welcome to February.


----------



## tnt1234 (Jan 31, 2018)

I thik I saw Plattekill got some LES last night?


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 31, 2018)

I got my fingers crossed that Jay gets more than the 3-6" they have forecasted between now and Friday.

after work Friday driving to buddy's apt in jersey city, parking my car there, getting in his car with him and his girlfriend (wooooo passengering and not driving my car!, driving up to buddy's mom's house in Plattsburgh for a few hours of sleep, driving across northern vt to jay, skiing Saturday, going to hill farmstead Saturday afternoon, then going to stowe where we have a room and will eat at doc ponds and probably hit the alchemist. then we are driving down to pico early sunday morning. I don't care about sportsball whatsoever, but buddy does and wants to be on the road early. so I don't want to waste my one stowe voucher day, so we agreed max pass pico is the move, as it brings us 90 minutes closer to home. should be back by 6 or 7 pm on sunday. should be a nice little weekend. fingers crossed for jay peak glade action


----------



## jmgard (Jan 31, 2018)

Heading up to Cannon with some friends Sunday for the Super Bowl 2 for 1. Hoping they'll have at least a little bit of the fun stuff open by then but who knows...


----------



## machski (Jan 31, 2018)

jmgard said:


> Heading up to Cannon with some friends Sunday for the Super Bowl 2 for 1. Hoping they'll have at least a little bit of the fun stuff open by then but who knows...


Sounds like the goods come Sunday into Monday if this plays out right.

Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 31, 2018)

Staying close to home this weekend as I am on-call. I may ski Friday evening and/or Saturday afternoon at Crotched and Pats on Superbowl Sunday. Sunday night/Monday there could be some snow as well. Pattern is looking better anyway.


----------



## Jcb890 (Jan 31, 2018)

Possibility of a little Saturday night into Sunday as well?

I think we're going to just ride Sunday this weekend.
We might be bringing our niece up with us to Mt. Snow for a day, if she's not coming, we might use the MAX and take a trip to Loon or Killington instead since we'll be back at Mt. Snow next weekend with family anyways.

We'll get back before the game, but I'll DVR the pre-game stuff.

*GO PATS!!!*


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 31, 2018)

Taking next Monday and Thursday off. Calling it early.


----------



## Hawk (Jan 31, 2018)

A storm you say???   Hmm this sounds very familiar.  ;-)


----------



## ss20 (Jan 31, 2018)

Friday's storm is gonna be dust on crust.  Maybe some natural stuff comes back into back into play by Monday.  Then Wednesday there's another storm possible.  

I'm cashing in my chips next Friday.  Trees are gonna need 2ft+ to get back into decent shape and we might just get it....


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 31, 2018)

ss20 said:


> Friday's storm is gonna be dust on crust.  Maybe some natural stuff comes back into back into play by Monday.  Then Wednesday there's another storm possible.



It certainly doesn't look like anything remotely spectacular, I think folks are just excited to have some snow, ANY snow, in the forecast this snow drought has been so long.  

Cumulatively, however, it looks like over the next few weeks resorts can get back into shape as the set-up is looking great for snow shots.


----------



## kingslug (Jan 31, 2018)

A liitle bit at Hunter goes a long way..Too bad the bulk of it might fall into monday...


----------



## MommaBear (Jan 31, 2018)

ss20 said:


> I'm cashing in my chips next Friday.  Trees are gonna need 2ft+ to get back into decent shape and we might just get it....



Of course it will, my condo is rented for that weekend.


----------



## kingslug (Feb 1, 2018)

SUN














FEB 4
Snow27[SUP]°[/SUP]17[SUP]°[/SUP]
100%
S 10 mph78%
UV INDEXSUNRISESUNSETMOONRISEMOONSET
1 of 107:06 am
5:15 pm
10:13 pm
9:39 am

Cloudy with snow showers early and steady snow likely later in the day. High 27F. Winds S at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of snow 100%. Snow accumulating 3 to 5 inches. 


----------



## Glenn (Feb 1, 2018)

Looking better for Sunday into Monday for SoVT. Appears the Wednesday system may take a similar track. Still early on both accounts.


----------



## ss20 (Feb 1, 2018)

Glenn said:


> Looking better for Sunday into Monday for SoVT. Appears the Wednesday system may take a similar track. Still early on both accounts.



Southern VT is gonna get a big win if they can keep this all snow.  

And apparently today Jiminy Peak and Mount Snow picked up 2" overnight while everyone else got nada?


----------



## ThinkSnow (Feb 1, 2018)

Currently snow-showering in NVT


----------



## mriceyman (Feb 1, 2018)

A week from now all resorts especially south will have alot more snow


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Glenn (Feb 1, 2018)

ss20 said:


> Southern VT is gonna get a big win if they can keep this all snow.
> 
> And apparently today Jiminy Peak and Mount Snow picked up 2" overnight while everyone else got nada?



I checked the snow stake cam at Mt. Snow. Looks like they had about 1". My webcams in VT are showing that it snowed, but I can't tell exactly how much.


----------



## Jcb890 (Feb 1, 2018)

Its a bit depressing getting excited over 1-2" of snow... but that's where we're at with this season right now.

This weekend and next week looks like it could actually bring some snowfall though (_more than 2"+!!_) which would be fantastic and much needed.


----------



## HD333 (Feb 1, 2018)

I’ll take what I can get. NH looks like a few inches overnight Saturday, should make a fun half day Sunday, then home for the PATS. 
Heading up with a buddy since the family is out of town, I’m sure we will make the best of whatever we get. 

Kusty - Doc Ponds is the tits. Great wings. $5 Heady Cans, a bunch of other great beers, what more could a guy ask for?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 1, 2018)

yep, stoked. haven't been to northern Vermont yet this winter so hitting our favorite spots (hill farmstead and doc ponds). there will be a MRG/Sugarbush weekend eventually and pro pig will happen.

didn't realize how hurting pico was right now. we may need an audible sunday. okemo I guess? really don't wanna burn a skiVT 5 pack date on a superbowl half day. also don't want to burn a killington since I'm trying to save my remaining max pass K days for spring. looks like okemo I guess? gotta talk to buddy about it

jay picked up 1" Tuesday night, 3" last night, and hopefully will get another 3" tonight. they are mostly open. only the steeps off the tram, and some of the very steeps off of bonnie are closed. plenty of glades to play in. hoping buddy has enough space in car for me to bring both my rock skis and my dps. not sure yet which are more appropriate.


----------



## Jcb890 (Feb 1, 2018)

KustyTheKlown said:


> yep, stoked. haven't been to northern Vermont yet this winter so hitting our favorite spots (hill farmstead and doc ponds). there will be a MRG/Sugarbush weekend eventually and pro pig will happen.
> 
> didn't realize how hurting pico was right now. we may need an audible sunday. okemo I guess? really don't wanna burn a skiVT 5 pack date on a superbowl half day. also don't want to burn a killington since I'm trying to save my remaining max pass K days for spring. looks like okemo I guess? gotta talk to buddy about it
> 
> jay picked up 1" Tuesday night, 3" last night, and hopefully will get another 3" tonight. they are mostly open. only the steeps off the tram, and some of the very steeps off of bonnie are closed. plenty of glades to play in. hoping buddy has enough space in car for me to bring both my rock skis and my dps. not sure yet which are more appropriate.


It looks like possible 20 MPH winds at Jay Peak this weekend.  Enjoy those "_wind holds_".


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 1, 2018)

looks like things will be worst on Friday. fingers crossed.


----------



## puckoach (Feb 1, 2018)

Going up for game on Sunday.  Snow over night both Monday and Tuesday.  Skiing both days.

10th year of our Superbowl Ski Trip.  Watching game at Woodstock Inn.  Skiing Loon.


----------



## ss20 (Feb 1, 2018)

I'm looking at the radar right now and trying to figure out how I'll get less than 2" as Noaa reports for my area (Danbury CT).  Changeover to snow happened only about...oh...6 hours before it was supposed to and there's a lot of precipitation left to come.  

I think some hill in Mass or VT will get 6" tonight...call me crazy.  Heck, Mohawk looks like it's been getting pounded as well.


----------



## cdskier (Feb 1, 2018)

ss20 said:


> I think some hill in Mass or VT will get 6" tonight...call me crazy.



Wouldn't surprise me at all...just looked at Sugarbush webcams and even they've had about 2" so far in the past 2 hours even though they're much further north than the bulk of the precip.


----------



## kingslug (Feb 2, 2018)

Guess I'll noodle around at Hunter. Can only go Sunday or off to the great white North I would go.


----------



## skiur (Feb 2, 2018)

ss20 said:


> I'm looking at the radar right now and trying to figure out how I'll get less than 2" as Noaa reports for my area (Danbury CT).  Changeover to snow happened only about...oh...6 hours before it was supposed to and there's a lot of precipitation left to come.
> 
> I think some hill in Mass or VT will get 6" tonight...call me crazy.  Heck, Mohawk looks like it's been getting pounded as well.



Killington is reporting 5" last night, couple that with Sunday and we are definitely moving in the right direction.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 2, 2018)

My wife just texted me that there's about 2-3" of new snow on our back deck up at Mount Snow this morning. Sunny currently and temps in the low teens with a bit of wind.

Not enough to reopen the naturals, but should make all the terrain they resurfaced this week ski quite well....

Going to likely be a LONG day in my office today getting reports from the hill from her and my daughter...


----------



## Glenn (Feb 2, 2018)

Hoping this Tuesday/Wednesday storm delivers. We need the temps to hold the mountains so it stays all snow.


----------



## ss20 (Feb 2, 2018)

ss20 said:


> I'm looking at the radar right now and trying to figure out how I'll get less than 2" as Noaa reports for my area (Danbury CT).  Changeover to snow happened only about...oh...6 hours before it was supposed to and there's a lot of precipitation left to come.
> 
> I think some hill in Mass or VT will get 6" tonight...call me crazy.  Heck, Mohawk looks like it's been getting pounded as well.



I got 2" here at home.  When I went to bed last night I was thinking 4" or so.  

Killington and Sugarbush got 6".


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 2, 2018)

Past 24 hrs:

Jiminy Peak 6"
Mount Snow 4"
Stratton 4"
Killington 6"
MRG 4-6"
Stowe 4-6"
Your Mom: 28"


----------



## Jully (Feb 2, 2018)

bdfreetuna said:


> Past 24 hrs:
> 
> Jiminy Peak 6"
> Mount Snow 4"
> ...



Solid totals. 

From a smattering across the rest of NE:
Cannon: 6"
Wildcat: 1"
Sunday River: 1"
Crotched: 2"
Wachusett: 2"


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 2, 2018)

bdfreetuna said:


> Past 24 hrs:
> 
> Jiminy Peak 6"
> Mount Snow 4"
> ...



4" seven times and done?


----------



## Jcb890 (Feb 2, 2018)

Who's got the best outlook for Sunday / Saturday evening into Sunday between Mt. Snow, Killington, Loon and Wildcat?  I'm surprised Wildcat only got 1" last night (_that's what she said_).

Right now the weather stations seem to like Loon.  Thoughts?


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 2, 2018)

5" overnight at jay and 11" in 24. woooo winter is back


----------



## Jully (Feb 2, 2018)

Jcb890 said:


> Who's got the best outlook for Sunday / Saturday evening into Sunday between Mt. Snow, Killington, Loon and Wildcat?  I'm surprised Wildcat only got 1" last night (_that's what she said_).
> 
> Right now the weather stations seem to like Loon.  Thoughts?



I'm not sure what happened in the MWV overnight, but hope they end up getting more throughout the day. Sugarloaf also reported 4-5" of snow overnight, so SR + MWV might have just gotten skunked. Anyone there to confirm if snow is still coming down?

I'd love to not ski Loon on a Saturday and go to Wildcat instead... but I might end up there, or at K.


----------



## Jcb890 (Feb 2, 2018)

Jully said:


> I'm not sure what happened in the MWV overnight, but hope they end up getting more throughout the day. Sugarloaf also reported 4-5" of snow overnight, so SR + MWV might have just gotten skunked. Anyone there to confirm if snow is still coming down?
> 
> I'd love to not ski Loon on a Saturday and go to Wildcat instead... but I might end up there, or at K.


I'm seeing more snow at Loon than K Saturday night into Sunday, but who knows.  That's why I'm asking.  I'm looking to use my MAX or Peak on Sunday and duck out a bit early to get back for the game.  Otherwise, SR would be in play too.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Feb 2, 2018)

Cannon sounding pretty optimistic.We'll see.
 This time of year is notorious for big winter storms and is looking like it won’t disappoint as Sunday night into Monday we are expecting 6-10 inches with another storm setting up Tuesday night for another 6-10 inches


----------



## Jully (Feb 2, 2018)

SIKSKIER said:


> Cannon sounding pretty optimistic.We'll see.
> This time of year is notorious for big winter storms and is looking like it won’t disappoint as Sunday night into Monday we are expecting 6-10 inches with another storm setting up Tuesday night for another 6-10 inches



Middle of this week looks not bad. Hoping we can get at least some natural bump trails back in the mix by the end of the week. Trees are unlikely though, IMO. Hopefully not long after this week!


----------



## Jcb890 (Feb 2, 2018)

Loon says they got 1" at the base and 2" at the summit overnight.
Killington says they got 5" overnight.

I'm seeing 1-3" overnight Saturday into Sunday and another 5-8" Sunday into early Monday at Loon.
Killington ~1" or less overnight and 5-8" Sunday into Monday.


----------



## asnowmobiler (Feb 2, 2018)

I got 4-5" at my house in the Poconos.
Some reason I can't straighten my picture.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 2, 2018)

jay dropped almost all ropes. 75 out of 79. only closed terrain are a couple of green trails and upper/lower can am. face, tucks, beret, Valhalla, quai, deliverance, staircase - all open. SO STOKED


----------



## Glenn (Feb 2, 2018)

asnowmobiler said:


> I got 4-5" at my house in the Poconos.
> Some reason I can't straighten my picture.
> View attachment 23107



That's enough to take the sleds out! :lol:


----------



## asnowmobiler (Feb 2, 2018)

Sold my sleds a few years ago, too many shitty winters in a row


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 2, 2018)

KustyTheKlown said:


> face, tucks, beret, Valhalla, quai, deliverance, staircase - all open. SO STOKED



I'll be expecting photos from each of these runs.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 2, 2018)

bdfreetuna said:


> I'll be expecting photos from each of these runs.



I'm likely to ski quai, deliverance, and staircase. realistically i'll probably only want to wait for the tram once, and would probably choose valhalla


----------



## Hawk (Feb 2, 2018)

Just got off the hill at Sugarbush.  Great Friday ski club today.  First Chair.  They got 4"-5" at the bottom and 6"-8" up top.  Ripchord, Spills and Organgrinder all skied excellently.  Another Foot on Monday, Foot or so Thursday and we are in business.  The groundhog has spoken this morning!


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 2, 2018)

pico went from 14 trails to 31 trails. wooooo


----------



## JimG. (Feb 2, 2018)

KustyTheKlown said:


> jay dropped almost all ropes. 75 out of 79. only closed terrain are a couple of green trails and upper/lower can am. face, tucks, beret, Valhalla, quai, deliverance, staircase - all open. SO STOKED



Waiting for your report; thinking of a Jay trip next Thurs-Fri. Either that or a Quebec trip.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 2, 2018)

Considering Smuggs & Jay Peak next weekend too.  

Someone please tell me it's not upper Newfoundland heritage day or some other random Canuck holiday?


----------



## Glenn (Feb 3, 2018)

asnowmobiler said:


> Sold my sleds a few years ago, too many shitty winters in a row



Yep, not the best last few winters. I've got some 1996 fanners that I fixed up. While it's disappointing when we can't ride, at least they don't cost anything sitting there. Maybe we'll round the corner by next weekend and hit the local trails.


----------



## Rowsdower (Feb 3, 2018)

KustyTheKlown said:


> jay dropped almost all ropes. 75 out of 79. only closed terrain are a couple of green trails and upper/lower can am. face, tucks, beret, Valhalla, quai, deliverance, staircase - all open. SO STOKED



I'm surprised they have enough snow to open all of that. How sketchy is it?


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 4, 2018)

Jay ruled yesterday and i skied the face for you tuna


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 4, 2018)




----------



## benski (Feb 4, 2018)

Did he ski the face Tunaspeed.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 4, 2018)

KustyTheKlown said:


> Jay ruled yesterday and i skied the face for you tuna



Awwww!

How was the on-piste terrain? Imagine good coverage but scrapy/windy here and there?


----------



## fbrissette (Feb 5, 2018)

bdfreetuna said:


> Awwww!
> 
> How was the on-piste terrain? Imagine good coverage but scrapy/windy here and there?




Typical Jay Peak.  Can Am and Alligator Alley are partly bare, but conditions were excellent Saturday, and still very good Sunday.   Despite the new snow, ice still lurks everywhere but the coverage is very good.  Glades ans slackcountry runs in great shape.  Top of Timbuktu a bit icy on top but V.good after that

Got a solid foot (based on my own personal unbiased webcam) yesterday to this morning so the advertised 17 inches may actually be legit higher up.  

Did earn some turns Saturday and Sunday in my secret stashes and conditions were fantastic.  With the additional snow this week, next week-end should be amazing.


----------



## fbrissette (Feb 5, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> Considering Smuggs & Jay Peak next weekend too.
> 
> Someone please tell me it's not upper Newfoundland heritage day or some other random Canuck holiday?



AFAIK you're good to go !


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 5, 2018)

bdfreetuna said:


> Awwww!
> 
> How was the on-piste terrain? Imagine good coverage but scrapy/windy here and there?




I didn't really ski many/any runs aside from getting to the woods and the run outs from the woods, but as brissette said, pretty typical. the woods skied great tho. knee deep powder after the sketchy entrance to the face chutes. vertigo and deliverance a little scratchy. beyond beaver was great. everglade was great. hit Timbuktu and kitz woods as last runs and they were definitely scratchy by then, but with all this new snow from last night, everything is definitely super prime

pico was super fun yesterday. the snow quality was great on piste. little thin in the woods. I was the only person to ski poma line with all the new snow and it skied so fun, but would probably be no fun for the second guy down after I pushed the powder away

got 10 bottles to go at hill farmstead (1 Arthur, 1 anna, 2 Florence, 2 flora, 2 suarez, 2 soigne)

great weekend


----------



## Edd (Feb 5, 2018)

Today is my first day at Okemo ever and they have 14” of fresh. So glad my Soul 7s were in the car.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 5, 2018)

nice enjoy it!


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 5, 2018)

Edd said:


> Today is my first day at Okemo ever and they have 14” of fresh. So glad my Soul 7s were in the car.



Do you tell your girlfriend that is what 14" looks like?


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 5, 2018)

careful, all that snow at okemo you may get stuck in some places :lol:


----------



## Pez (Feb 5, 2018)

the snow is coming, and of course i'm getting sick.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 5, 2018)

Pez said:


> the snow is coming, and of course i'm getting sick.



Start chugging the Elderberry syrup!


----------



## cdskier (Feb 5, 2018)

bdfreetuna said:


> Start chugging the Elderberry syrup!



Would this count?


----------



## kingslug (Feb 5, 2018)

So..lots of snow this week in VT..then rain Sunday??? I give up.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 5, 2018)

kingslug said:


> So..lots of snow this week in VT..then rain Sunday??? I give up.



Just an early guess but I'm thinking NoVT is totally spared and SoVT it'll depend on elevation but probably be a skiable mix (on top of a great base)


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 5, 2018)

yea not so worried about that. gfs also doesn't show rain til somewhat later in the day sunday.


----------



## kingslug (Feb 5, 2018)

Hope at leat N vt is spared..Have to go up presidents insanity weekend.


----------



## ss20 (Feb 5, 2018)

I'm thinking Stratton on Friday to play in the trees.  Killington may have won with this last storm but S. VT is forecasted to be the big winner Wednesday night.  Odds of a foot+ increasing...


----------



## medfordmike (Feb 5, 2018)

Edd said:


> Today is my first day at Okemo ever and they have 14” of fresh. So glad my Soul 7s were in the car.



I was at Okemo today too with a couple of folks for a long planned day trip.  Maybe not my first choice for a powder day mountain but with so much snow no complaints as long as I was skiing not working. The sun even made an appearance late the in the day. The folks I was with were more intermediate and really struggled.  More than once I heard "I wish they groomed more"!


----------



## abc (Feb 5, 2018)

Were all the lifts running normal today? Yesterday people were reporting a lot of wind holds.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 5, 2018)

fbrissette said:


> AFAIK you're good to go !



Awesome.  I'd hate to make that drive only to find out it's National Maple Syrup Day.



Edd said:


> Today is my first day at Okemo ever and they have 14” of fresh. So *glad my Soul 7s were in the car. *



Picked up a pair of these and cant wait to try them in the woods this weekend.  Only used them on-piste so far, but those skis really WANT to turn.  They would not be my choice for skiing groomers, but I anticipate they'll love being in the trees.


----------



## Edd (Feb 5, 2018)

medfordmike said:


> I was at Okemo today too with a couple of folks for a long planned day trip.  Maybe not my first choice for a powder day mountain but with so much snow no complaints as long as I was skiing not working. The sun even made an appearance late the in the day. The folks I was with were more intermediate and really struggled.  More than once I heard "I wish they groomed more"!



Yeah people were getting beat up. It seemed like nearly every trail bumped up fast (although this pic doesn’t make it look that way). They got nearly triple the expected totals. Such a nice surprise today.


----------



## Edd (Feb 5, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> Picked up a pair of these and cant wait to try them in the woods this weekend.  Only used them on-piste so far, but those skis really WANT to turn.  They would not be my choice for skiing groomers, but I anticipate they'll love being in the trees.



Favorite skis I’ve owned. Mine are a few years old, not the HD version. I rented those for 4 days last year in the Banff area and really liked them.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 5, 2018)

Going to Bromley tomorrow and pretty pumped for 12" that's mainly been flattened into groomers. Looking forward to an easy hero snow cruisin' day on the Sun Mountain before I start working my way further north for the season.

Heck I'm looking forward to any skiing at this point as the weather and 2 month old daughter been limiting the season.


----------



## medfordmike (Feb 5, 2018)

abc said:


> Were all the lifts running normal today? Yesterday people were reporting a lot of wind holds.



At Okemo no holds.  They only run the bubble chairs and a few ancillary lifts since it was midweek.  It was a bit windy at times but really calmed down as the day went on.


----------



## kingslug (Feb 6, 2018)

Well lets hope the predictions are good and it snows most of the week. And keep that damn R crap away on Sunday.........


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Feb 6, 2018)

It's actually snowing at Hunter...  Got about an inch of fluff...


----------



## kingslug (Feb 6, 2018)

Funky_Catskills said:


> It's actually snowing at Hunter...  Got about an inch of fluff...



keep it coming


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 6, 2018)

Ugh.... talk about a script-flip for Sunday.  

  GFS might save n.VT at least, though it's close, the Canadian has mid-40s though and there aint no saving that if it's right.  Haven't seen the Euro yet.


EDIT:  Euro changes to rain on Sunday too.   Unreal.


----------



## camberstick (Feb 6, 2018)

Get it while its here!


----------



## tnt1234 (Feb 6, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> Ugh.... talk about a script-flip for Sunday.
> 
> GFS might save n.VT at least, though it's close, the Canadian has mid-40s though and there aint no saving that if it's right.  Haven't seen the Euro yet.
> 
> ...



Come...really?  N.VT or just mid/south?


----------



## kingslug (Feb 6, 2018)

Sux...Thursday is wifes Bday..then Saturday more Bday stuff..then Sunday rain...friggin can't stand this crap.


----------



## NYDB (Feb 6, 2018)

kingslug said:


> Sux...Thursday is wifes Bday..then Saturday more Bday stuff..then Sunday rain...friggin can't stand this crap.



are you referring to marriage or rain?


----------



## Rowsdower (Feb 6, 2018)

Sunday is our anniversary anyway. I don't need the temptation that day.


----------



## Glenn (Feb 7, 2018)

Sunday may flip flop. Looks like freezing rain. With any luck, the NFP will be in the AM and hopefully go away after that.


----------



## sankaty (Feb 7, 2018)

The latest Euro (2/7 0Z) shows a cooler scenario for Sunday.  It now keeps it mostly/all snow from about Killington north.  It's on its own right now, so we'll see.

The GFS has cooled a bit too since yesterday, but still shows light showers early Sunday for most of VT (far NW could stay snow on that model).  Hopefully, that keeps trending snowier.


----------



## tnt1234 (Feb 7, 2018)

sankaty said:


> The latest Euro (2/7 0Z) shows a cooler scenario for Sunday.  It now keeps it mostly/all snow from about Killington north.  It's on its own right now, so we'll see.
> 
> The GFS has cooled a bit too since yesterday, but still shows light showers early Sunday for most of VT (far NW could stay snow on that model).  Hopefully, that keeps trending snowier.




What do the models say about that potential warm up mid week next week?


----------



## Pez (Feb 7, 2018)

somehow I staved off the sickness.... let it snow let it snow let is snow.

(had never heard of elderberry syrup though, thanks for the tip)


----------



## sankaty (Feb 7, 2018)

tnt1234 said:


> What do the models say about that potential warm up mid week next week?



Both the Euro and GFS show a modest warmup mid/late next week (Euro on Wed, GFS Thursday night) with some showers.  Still plenty of time for that to change.


----------



## tnt1234 (Feb 7, 2018)

sankaty said:


> Both the Euro and GFS show a modest warmup mid/late next week (Euro on Wed, GFS Thursday night) with some showers.  Still plenty of time for that to change.



Thanks.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 7, 2018)

if you want to check the GFS yourself, it's very easy:

https://www.tropicaltidbits.com/analysis/models/


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 7, 2018)

Developments encouraging.  GFS turns colder and would save 1/2 of VT on Sunday, but that's suspect given known model biases, what's encouraging is the Canadian has also turned colder (would still stink for most, but at least some would be saved), and if you extrapolate the NAM panels out (since it's not out to Sunday) it appears like it's also going to be colder.  This all could lead to upside surprise for sure.  Fingers crossed.


----------



## tnt1234 (Feb 7, 2018)

KustyTheKlown said:


> if you want to check the GFS yourself, it's very easy:
> 
> https://www.tropicaltidbits.com/analysis/models/



Thanks.  I can't quite figure out how to watch the Euro on that site.  And temps...

All I can do is check the GFS for precipitation...but I'm trying to learn!


----------



## cdskier (Feb 7, 2018)

tnt1234 said:


> Thanks.  I can't quite figure out how to watch the Euro on that site.  And temps...
> 
> All I can do is check the GFS for precipitation...but I'm trying to learn!



Pretty sure most of the Euro data isn't available for free, so that's why you won't see it. You usually have to subscribe to sites that offer a premium service to get all the Euro data. Tropical Tidbits has a few of the Euro panels (ECMWF under Global), but none of the precip ones.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 7, 2018)

cdskier said:


> Pretty sure most of the Euro data isn't available for free, so that's why you won't see it.



Correct.   You can even get in trouble for sharing some of their premium content.


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Feb 7, 2018)

camberstick said:


> Get it while its here!



http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/predictions/814day/


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 7, 2018)

that doesn't really mean anything. temperature above average in February generally is till below 32


----------



## Jully (Feb 7, 2018)

KustyTheKlown said:


> that doesn't really mean anything. temperature above average in February generally is till below 32



Not necessarily. Average high in Feb in Rutland is exactly 32. While the low is way under that,a freeze refree cycle of day and night could be possible for stretches of February. https://www.usclimatedata.com/climate/rutland/vermont/united-states/usvt0205

What's more important than the average temperature though will be the standard deviation. January ended up having an average monthly temp within 1 degree of the average for Portland, ME, but there probably wasn't a single day that actually was the average temperature. It was either 3 degrees or 53 degrees.

Some stability in February would be nice. Ideally stability at under 32 plz.


----------



## cdskier (Feb 7, 2018)

Jully said:


> Not necessarily. Average high in Feb in Rutland is exactly 32.



Yes, but Rutland is also generally warmer than the mountains themselves anyway... 32 in Rutland could be 28 at the base of K and 24 at the summit for average highs (just picking somewhat random numbers here...not saying that's what they actually are).


----------



## mriceyman (Feb 7, 2018)

Sundays rain doesnt look like much on gfs.. c-n vt may be snow anyway


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## SIKSKIER (Feb 7, 2018)

Had to laugh at this Bretton Woods snow report this afternoon warning of new snow.
 Please note, due to snowfall, although the groomers will be out tonight, there may be fresh powder on top of cords the groomers put down.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 7, 2018)

SIKSKIER said:


> *there may be fresh powder on top of cords the groomers put down.*



Oh, the HORROR!!!!


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Feb 7, 2018)

Jully said:


> It was either 3 degrees or 53 degrees.
> 
> Some stability in February would be nice. Ideally stability at under 32 plz.



Yeah, weird month, Brutal or Balmy.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 7, 2018)

SIKSKIER said:


> Had to laugh at this Bretton Woods snow report this afternoon warning of new snow.
> Please note, due to snowfall, although the groomers will be out tonight, there may be fresh powder on top of cords the groomers put down.



Oh no it might be perfect velvet groomer conditions!


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 7, 2018)

lol


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Feb 7, 2018)

Pouring rain at the base of Hunter now..


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 7, 2018)

ooof. hope gore is holding it down. buddy just made non refundable hotel res near lake george.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Feb 7, 2018)

KustyTheKlown said:


> ooof. hope gore is holding it down. buddy just made non refundable hotel res near lake george.



I'm heading down to Brooklyn this weekend...  
Actually I'll probably just stay home and ride and talk my girlfriend into coming up north..  
I have a feeling it's going to be good -this kind of snow fills all the tree "lines" in the woods(that Hunter doesn't have) very nicely..


----------



## tnt1234 (Feb 7, 2018)

Funky_Catskills said:


> Pouring rain at the base of Hunter now..



oh no...really??  Is this supposed to change back?


----------



## tnt1234 (Feb 7, 2018)

Looks like some folks might have been stuck on the Flyer....


----------



## skimagic (Feb 7, 2018)

Radar showing some ice in Southern VT right now, Mt snow, Stratton region, hopefully snow returns quickly.  Anyone up there?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 7, 2018)

18z GFS would spare all northernmost areas from rain on Sunday DAX, n.VT, n.NH, ME, etc....    Really dancing on a fault-line though, so hopefully the cold trend continues.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 7, 2018)

A few raindrops on top of a bunch of snow and then more snow ... homie I ain't concerned


----------



## asnowmobiler (Feb 7, 2018)

Great skiing till 11:00 at Jack Frost, then sleet and rain made it sloppy.


----------



## asnowmobiler (Feb 7, 2018)

WTF is with the picture Orientation? LOL


----------



## GregoryIsaacs (Feb 7, 2018)

skimagic said:


> Radar showing some ice in Southern VT right now, Mt snow, Stratton region, hopefully snow returns quickly.  Anyone up there?



Looks like it went back to snow on the summit webcam at mount snow


----------



## bheemsoth (Feb 7, 2018)

GregoryIsaacs said:


> Looks like it went back to snow on the summit webcam at mount snow



Based on radar it looks like the sleet/rain never made it to Magic (though it must have gotten close), and has now mostly receded out of So VT. I'm interested to see what the snow reports look like tonight/tomorrow AM.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 7, 2018)

asnowmobiler said:


> WTF is with the picture Orientation? LOL



i cannot for the life of me how to post pics right side up on this forum.


----------



## camberstick (Feb 7, 2018)

Fingers crossed, prepurchased ticket to magic and 4 hour ride in the morning!


----------



## Edd (Feb 7, 2018)

KustyTheKlown said:


> i cannot for the life of me how to post pics right side up on this forum.



Do you use the app or a PC?


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 7, 2018)

Edd said:


> Do you use the app or a PC?



i tend to use a mac or the website via my iphone. i dont have the app. didnt even know there was one


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 7, 2018)

GregoryIsaacs said:


> Looks like it went back to snow on the summit webcam at mount snow



Already turned back to snow in the Wmass valley after being a mostly snow event overall. It better be snow up there!


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 7, 2018)

Freezing rain from 4:30-6:30 at Crotched and Pats then went back to snow. Of course i got to crotched at 4:15 and after becoming a glazed doughnut left at 5:30. Then it turned back to snow after I was home for 25 minutes.


----------



## Jcb890 (Feb 7, 2018)

Today's storm did not disappoint!

All snow from 9:30 am until on my last run down (Mt. Snow) at 4:10 ish it was a mixed precipitation.  By the time we left the parking lot around 4:30 or 4:45 it was no longer a mix and a downpour of sleet.  Fun driving.


----------



## JimG. (Feb 7, 2018)

K awesome today no mixing all snow.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 7, 2018)

GFS holds serve on Sunday looking good for DAX & C.VT north, but the Canuck changed its' mind and now wants to crush everyone's hopes.


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 8, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> GFS holds serve on Sunday looking good for DAX & C.VT north, but the Canuck changed its' mind and now wants to crush everyone's hopes.



I noticed lately that the evening runs seem to be more positive than the daytime runs.


----------



## Glenn (Feb 8, 2018)

Stratton says 15" Mt. Snow 8" 

I made the mistake of checking the weather for Sunday....WTF.


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 8, 2018)

Thinking of heading to Burke Sunday but keeping an eye on the weather reports. What time do they spin the lifts weekends? 8? 8:30? Their website is horrible or at least it is withe firefox. With IE it is better but still can't find hours of operation.

Edit: looks like 9am 7 days a week.


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 8, 2018)

Smellytele said:


> Edit: looks like 9am 7 days a week.



If there is a race they spin the lifts early.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 8, 2018)

Glenn said:


> Stratton says 15" Mt. Snow 8"
> 
> I made the mistake of checking the weather for Sunday....WTF.



I'll see what's on my deck when I get up to Mount Snow tonight verses what i see on the hill at Stratton tomorrow. Me and S and 2 kids in GS suits on Super G skis will be at Stratton Friday and Saturday. Hope to catch up with you and M!


----------



## Edd (Feb 8, 2018)

KustyTheKlown said:


> i tend to use a mac or the website via my iphone. i dont have the app. didnt even know there was one



The app makes posting pics much easier. I haven’t used a PC for that in years but I used to have issues with that myself.


----------



## machski (Feb 8, 2018)

Sunapee mixed a bit but still nice.  Other than the HSQ's, they aren't liking last night's mix at all.

Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Pez (Feb 8, 2018)

All this snow and then it rains on the weekend.  i can't wait for retirement.  lol


----------



## Glenn (Feb 8, 2018)

drjeff said:


> I'll see what's on my deck when I get up to Mount Snow tonight verses what i see on the hill at Stratton tomorrow. Me and S and 2 kids in GS suits on Super G skis will be at Stratton Friday and Saturday. Hope to catch up with you and M!



Keep me posted! 

Not sure if we'll be out Saturday; I'm sure it's going to be beyond busy. Will have to keep an eye on the Sunday weather.


----------



## kingslug (Feb 8, 2018)

Guess I'l replace my ##%$^%&*(**&^%$##@ water heater Sunday...can't wait to move..whenever that happens.
And yes this is why places like Alta and Snowbird are better even in marginal years..it don't rain at 10 thousand feet.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 8, 2018)

kingslug said:


> *Guess I'l replace my ##%$^%&*(**&^%$##@ water heater Sunday*...can't wait to move..whenever that happens.
> And yes this is why places like Alta and Snowbird are better even in marginal years..it don't rain at 10 thousand feet.



Now I'm starting to worry a little bit about Saturday too after these 12z runs.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 8, 2018)

Grab whatever gear one needs to deal with the variability of the Northeast weather and get out there!!!  The unfortunate reality is that in less than a month, the "2017-18 closing thread" is likely to start....  Followed by the thread where we hear people complaining that they still have #X vouchers left that they were "saving for a good day" or only skied #Y days because they were waiting for the same "good" days to materialize, but yet they didn't....  That's just Northeast skiing.  Either take days off when it's "good" or just get after whatever is out there whenever you can!

It's the Northeast!!  The weather window where stuff is "good" is often limited. That doesn't mean that the skiing/riding won't be good. It often just means that they'll be more people complaining about the weather online than are actually out on the hill skiing/riding...


----------



## mriceyman (Feb 8, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> Now I'm starting to worry a little bit about Saturday too after these 12z runs.



Hour 54 of gfs looks like snow on the spine.. short range models have any rain holding off until later in day.. still not tons of rain tho and the next week looks 10000 times better than a couple days ago


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## caribchakita (Feb 8, 2018)

Helppp...have plans to hit the mountains tomorrow, VT or NH but saw rain..this is NOT GOOD. Any suggestions? It seems like Stowe and northern VT might have a mix. I am willing to drive 5 hours (am on Cape Cod). Sunday is definitely OUT. Rain rain...arggg....


----------



## mriceyman (Feb 8, 2018)

caribchakita said:


> Helppp...have plans to hit the mountains tomorrow, VT or NH but saw rain..this is NOT GOOD. Any suggestions? It seems like Stowe and northern VT might have a mix. I am willing to drive 5 hours (am on Cape Cod). Sunday is definitely OUT. Rain rain...arggg....



There will be no rain on friday


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## mriceyman (Feb 8, 2018)

caribchakita said:


> Helppp...have plans to hit the mountains tomorrow, VT or NH but saw rain..this is NOT GOOD. Any suggestions? It seems like Stowe and northern VT might have a mix. I am willing to drive 5 hours (am on Cape Cod). Sunday is definitely OUT. Rain rain...arggg....


11 am nam

2 pm nam



Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 8, 2018)

mriceyman said:


> *Hour 54 of gfs looks like snow on the spine.. short range models have any rain holding off until later in day.*



It's not what the models are showing "now" that I'm worried about, it's the progression and the forward trend (i.e. it's what they may show tomorrow that I'm worried about).

Fingers crossed, rain, rain, go away.


----------



## caribchakita (Feb 8, 2018)

Can someone translate for me or better yet, where can I go to get some snow Saturday. Ever hear of Hangry? Well, I am that for a board sesh. Have had two MARGINAL ones, Okemo and Sunday River. I need a decent sesh. Is a girl asking for two much?


----------



## mriceyman (Feb 8, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> It's not what the models are showing "now" that I'm worried about, it's the progression and the forward trend (i.e. it's what they may show tomorrow that I'm worried about).
> 
> Fingers crossed, rain, rain, go away.



Yea i hear ya.. the good trend is that next week doesnt show any lows tracking over the lakes


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## mriceyman (Feb 8, 2018)

caribchakita said:


> Can someone translate for me or better yet, where can I go to get some snow Saturday. Ever hear of Hangry? Well, I am that for a board sesh. Have had two MARGINAL ones, Okemo and Sunday River. I need a decent sesh. Is a girl asking for two much?



North 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## tnt1234 (Feb 8, 2018)

caribchakita said:


> Can someone translate for me or better yet, where can I go to get some snow Saturday. Ever hear of Hangry? Well, I am that for a board sesh. Have had two MARGINAL ones, Okemo and Sunday River. I need a decent sesh. Is a girl asking for two much?



Head north.  reports are, Jay and Stowe is killer right now.  Would think they will be through sunday.

Sugarbush should be in good shape as well.


----------



## mriceyman (Feb 8, 2018)

tnt1234 said:


> Head north.  reports are, Jay and Stowe is killer right now.  Would think they will be through sunday.
> 
> Sugarbush should be in good shape as well.



Temps for Saturday morning look slightly better on gfs at 7 am.. by noon temps are rising into high 30s for svt.. just hope most precip is done by then 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 8, 2018)

People getting way too worried about a few possible rain drops and slightly above freezing days.


----------



## abc (Feb 8, 2018)

bdfreetuna said:


> People getting way too worried about a few possible rain drops and slightly above freezing days.


Not everybody wants to ski ice.


There are good snow, and there are snow that are “good for you”, depends on who “you” are.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 8, 2018)

skiing in a light rain after days of snow doesn't equal ice. skiing monday would maybe suck. sunday will be fine, maybe a little wet.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 8, 2018)

KustyTheKlown said:


> sunday will be fine, maybe a little wet.



Sunday will definitely not be "fine" everywhere if the models are correct.   

It will be rain much of the day at some hills.  All depends where in the east you're going.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 8, 2018)

yea, skiing in the rain bites. but my comment was more to the snow conditions. ice wont happen until after the rain freezes overnight. monday the snow surfaces will suck. sunday will be ok. obviously not ideal.


----------



## JDMRoma (Feb 8, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> Sunday will definitely not be "fine" everywhere if the models are correct.
> 
> It will be rain much of the day at some hills.  All depends where in the east you're going.



Fn NORTH !! Thats where.......No damn R@#$ !!!


----------



## abc (Feb 8, 2018)

KustyTheKlown said:


> yea, skiing in the rain bites. but my comment was more to the snow conditions. *ice wont happen until after the rain freezes overnight*. monday the snow surfaces will suck. sunday will be ok. obviously not ideal.


We don't know for sure. Depends on whether there will be mixed precip during the transition.


----------



## Jcb890 (Feb 8, 2018)

I don't know about you guys, but my standards for "_not sucking_" are a little bit higher than not being able to see out of my goggles or getting soaked by rain while riding.

Here's to hoping somewhere in New England is spared... Killington?  Sunday River?


----------



## sankaty (Feb 8, 2018)

I'm currently not too worried about rain on Saturday for at least central VT northward.  Both the GFS and Euro show a 1000-500MB thickness of 537 for the Rutland area at 1PM Saturday.  If that's correct, I can't see any precip being anything but snow at 2000ft or higher with that air mass in early Feb, but I guess anything is possible.  The GFS sounding shows the column below freezing except for at the very surface, where it gets to 34F.  Models frequently overdo surface warmth in these scenarios, and I think that's what is happening here.

Sunday is a different story.  Hopefully things trend either a little colder or dryer, which is a distinct possibility with a little luck.

BTW, skied Stratton today and the snow was fantastic.  The new snow was quite dense, which was just what the mountain needed.  The woods skied great.  The half hour or so of sleet yesterday afternoon was not detectable in the snowpack.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 8, 2018)

00z model runs of GFS and NAM are out, and as I feared, the trend gets worse.  

Need that trend to STOP and get no worse from here.    Also, the 4 to 6 inches tomorrow night looks like it's probably only going to be an inch or two now.  Not much good news to report, hopefully it trends colder tomorrow.


----------



## tnt1234 (Feb 9, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> 00z model runs of GFS and NAM are out, and as I feared, the trend gets worse.
> 
> Need that trend to STOP and get no worse from here.    Also, the 4 to 6 inches tomorrow night looks like it's probably only going to be an inch or two now.  Not much good news to report, hopefully it trends colder tomorrow.



darn it.

Looks considerably worse for the holiday.  Rain Sat night > Sun, Several days well above freezing then temps in the 20s for the weekend.  Crap.

Maybe the summits will fare better....


----------



## caribchakita (Feb 9, 2018)

Seems like VT might be the best bet. Thinking Snow, Killington or Sugarbush. Lakes Region (Gunstock and Sunapee) will get more rain mid day...we will see...I am heading up 5 AM tomorrow, somewhere..planning Jay Peak next weekend.


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 9, 2018)

Don't want to jinx myself so I am not going to say anything about where I am skiing or what the weather might be...


----------



## Glenn (Feb 9, 2018)

What's it looking for Sunday in SoVT? Is this an all day event? I'm not liking what NWS Albany is saying for rain totals Sunday.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 9, 2018)

im locked in to gore. weather.gov has it getting 2-4 tonight and 1-3 tomorrow, but sunday looks like a mess. haven't peaked at the gfs yet today.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Feb 9, 2018)

It's icy AF in Hunter right now..   I barely made it out of my driveway to get the mail this morning...


----------



## andrec10 (Feb 9, 2018)

Funky_Catskills said:


> It's icy AF in Hunter right now..   I barely made it out of my driveway to get the mail this morning...



What about on the Mtn?


----------



## kingslug (Feb 9, 2018)

andrec10 said:


> What about on the Mtn?


Probably the same..with a hell of a lot more pitch..


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 9, 2018)

Mid-day models not as dire as last night, save the Canadian.   

GFS & NAM show big improvement for northern areas, in fact, if NAM is correct those places fare fine. The Canuck still wants you to stay home all weekend & do early spring cleaning, so hopefully that model is too warm & greatly overdoing the rain.  Probably wouldn't risk anything south of an imaginal horizontal'ish line from Gore/Killington/Whaleback'ish IMO, and I'd go farther north than those if you can to be safer.  My 2¢.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 9, 2018)

yea, we have a hotel in lake George and will definitely ski gore tomorrow, it should be quite good. trying to convince the crew to go up to whiteface sunday, but the driver is probably gonna be very opposed to going further north on sunday. we'll see.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 9, 2018)

KustyTheKlown said:


> yea, we have a hotel in lake George and will definitely ski gore tomorrow, it should be quite good. trying to convince the crew to go up to whiteface sunday, but the driver is probably gonna be very opposed to going further north on sunday. we'll see.



That's a no-brainer given the Olympics is going on. Well worth the hour & 15 minute drive.  Saturday night you could watch men's downhill live in any of the bars/restos in Lake Placid, it will be awesome.


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 9, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> Mid-day models not as dire as last night, save the Canadian.
> 
> GFS & NAM show big improvement for northern areas, in fact, if NAM is correct those places fare fine. The Canuck still wants you to stay home all weekend & do early spring cleaning, so hopefully that model is too warm & greatly overdoing the rain.  Probably wouldn't risk anything south of an imaginal horizontal'ish line from Gore/Killington/Whaleback'ish IMO, and I'd go farther north than those if you can to be safer.  My 2¢.



Saturday looks better - Sunday looks worse


----------



## caribchakita (Feb 9, 2018)

I love your positivity. We have passes to Gunstock and Ragged so will hit one of those vs spend money on a potential rain out although I am inclined to believe tomorrow 8-1 will be awesome.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Feb 9, 2018)

snowing a bit in Hunter now


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 9, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> That's a no-brainer given the Olympics is going on. Well worth the hour & 15 minute drive.  Saturday night you could watch men's downhill live in any of the bars/restos in Lake Placid, it will be awesome.




our lake george hotel is Friday and Saturday nights and no cancellations/refunds unfortunately. buddy booked it, not me. we should have gotten a room in placid Saturday night, but whatever. I'm not driving this weekend, but offered the person supplying the car that I will drive us to whiteface on sunday morning. short enough drive, and elevation and latitude will matter sunday.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 9, 2018)

Stratton is really good today!! Soft pack, no crust, and only the occasional slick spot in major high turn base of lift areas

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## legalskier (Feb 9, 2018)

Funky_Catskills said:


> It's icy AF in Hunter right now..   I barely made it out of my driveway to get the mail this morning...



Hey, let's be careful out there.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jmg86CRBBtw


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 9, 2018)

new gfs looks a little better


----------



## dhmcgill87 (Feb 9, 2018)

kingslug said:


> Probably the same..with a hell of a lot more pitch..


Thursday was solid at hunter - new snow was pretty dense. a little skied off in the afternoon but overall a good day. best I've seen the place since before the MLK weekend rain fiasco.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 9, 2018)

KustyTheKlown said:


> new gfs looks a little better



yes it does. Sunday north looks fine with this latest run.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 9, 2018)

Rest stop on 87 had more skiers & snowboarders than a Saturday @ Hunter.

I think tomorrow's going to be busy.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 9, 2018)

Mounting a gatling gun to your truck should be legal for alleviating the road of Prius and Altimas with all-season tires.


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 10, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> Mounting a gatling gun to your truck should be legal for alleviating the road of Prius and Altimas with all-season tires.



I want to put a v-wedge like they have on front of trains on the front of my truck for this purpose.


----------



## Rowsdower (Feb 10, 2018)

RIP this february. Models look nasty but who knows at this point.

My job doesn't let me get away long enough to schedule a trip out west so this is seriously bumming me out. At this point I'm hoping for a storm in March.


----------



## Glenn (Feb 11, 2018)

How are things looking after next weekend? This upcoming week looks "meh". At this point, just hope for good weather next weekend for Harris Hill.


----------



## Pez (Feb 11, 2018)

RIP this season.


----------



## Not Sure (Feb 11, 2018)

Rowsdower said:


> RIP this february. Models look nasty but who knows at this point.
> 
> My job doesn't let me get away long enough to schedule a trip out west so this is seriously bumming me out. At this point I'm hoping for a storm in March.



https://translate.google.com/transl...equebec.ca/conditions-chic-chocs/&prev=search

Way down my bucket list but I sense some desperation on your part.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 11, 2018)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> https://translate.google.com/transl...equebec.ca/conditions-chic-chocs/&prev=search
> 
> Way down my bucket list but I sense some desperation on your part.


Reports of this seasons demise are way premature!!

Goretex on yielded 10 runs and 15k vertical feet of hero snow this morning at Mount Snow - big base depths too

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## kingslug (Feb 11, 2018)

Aggeavated that i had to miss this weeks awesome conditions at Stowe..which i would imagine might be different after today..will see next weekend.


----------



## Edd (Feb 11, 2018)

Pez said:


> RIP this season.



Ha! Doubt it.


----------



## abc (Feb 11, 2018)

Rowsdower said:


> RIP this february. Models look nasty but who knows at this point.


Models? 

There's a reason they're called "model"...


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 11, 2018)

Some springlike conditions could be scored this week at the right places / right days.


----------



## Not Sure (Feb 11, 2018)

abc said:


> Models?
> 
> There's a reason they're called "model"...





Miss February contest


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 11, 2018)

gore was great yesterday, no rain til 2:30
whiteface was best I've ever personally seen it today, skied 8:25-12:30 before some rain set in. deep powder under the summit chair, and on cloudspin/niagara, and in the cloudspitter glades. really great skiing.

there's a lot of snow up in the adks right now, hope it sticks around

Tremblant next weekend to hopefully avoid any slop


----------



## Terry (Feb 11, 2018)

Had a great day at Shawnee Peak. Great snow all morning, didn't start raining till about 1.


----------



## Glenn (Feb 11, 2018)

It rained in SoVT today unfortunately. But it looks like mid VT and north escaped. At least, based on what I saw on the radar.


----------



## caribchakita (Feb 11, 2018)

After today's rain, where to go next weekend? I am thinking far northern VT. More than 4 hours driving is a bit tough for me but...


----------



## The Sneak (Feb 11, 2018)

Ugh
S’posed to be going to Stratton Tuesday...will it be a rink?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cdskier (Feb 11, 2018)

Glenn said:


> It rained in SoVT today unfortunately. But it looks like mid VT and north escaped. At least, based on what I saw on the radar.



Was starting to rain in Sugarbush today as I was leaving around 11:30. Temps were hovering right around freezing so not sure how that impacted the mountain. I skied a couple hours first thing this morning. Top half of the mountain was still in great shape with lots of soft snow and powder still around. Bottom half was frozen pretty solid from Saturday's warmup and non-snow at lower elevations. Maybe further north fared better today.

Saturday was great at all elevations...so it is a shame that mother nature is being such a bitch this year... I was at Mt Ellen at Saturday. Trails were in great shape, even lower elevation naturals like Semi-tough and Lower FIS were skiing really well.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 11, 2018)

The Sneak said:


> Ugh
> S’posed to be going to Stratton Tuesday...will it be a rink?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The transition from dry and soft to wet happened at Stratton late morning on Saturday. While I was 10 miles as the bird flys South at Mount Snow today, it was all rain and mid to upper 30's - doubt it was all winter at Stratton....

Lots of base depths at Stratton, and even if they don't fire up their snowmaking system when temps return likely Monday late morning, their groomers are as good as any fleet in the industry, and by Tuesday with midweek crowds, you're likely looking at GOOD machine groomed snow over much of the mountain and not enough crowds to scrape it all off short of the entrance areas of a couple main lifts. 

Trees and bumps, probably not very good until it snows another 6" without another melt/freeze....

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Glenn (Feb 12, 2018)

I'll provide an update on Stratton at some point today. At least my wife and I are getting one day on the hill for our 3 day weekend. 

It certainly rained at Stratton yesterday. We took a ride to Manchester and it was all rain up there too unfortunately.


----------



## machski (Feb 12, 2018)

Sunday River was all snow and soft powder on Saturday.  Sunday was still soft (mostly) but Aurora was weird, all ungroomed was frozen a bit.  Weird as balance East was soft as was Jordan/Oz.  Rain held off til just after noon time and then it was very light til about 2.  Great weekend, likely the last one for a while.

Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## machski (Feb 12, 2018)

caribchakita said:


> After today's rain, where to go next weekend? I am thinking far northern VT. More than 4 hours driving is a bit tough for me but...


Probably won't help, looking like the only area spared this week may be Quebec City areas.  Not even sure Tremblant stays out of the mess at this point.

Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Edd (Feb 12, 2018)

Friends at Tremblant said they were getting freezing rain last night; hoping it would turn to snow overnight.


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 12, 2018)

It looks fairly safe to say that February will be a month with consistent freeze/thaw cycles.  

And to think that just a couple of years ago we had one of the longest periods on record without a thaw.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 12, 2018)

Hoping things soften up enough for MRG on Wednesday... already bought my ticket $14. From that point I'm flexible as to where to do Day 2, or just go home if it pours.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 12, 2018)

The Sneak said:


> Ugh
> S’posed to be going to Stratton Tuesday...will it be a rink?



Firm and fast but probably a fairly consistent surface because they groom everything and there is enough snow to work with in most places. All we can do is guess.


----------



## FBGM (Feb 12, 2018)

VTKilarney said:


> It looks fairly safe to say that February will be a month with consistent freeze/thaw cycles.
> 
> And to think that just a couple of years ago we had one of the longest periods on record without a thaw.




Thanks Trump. 

Get the water skiz. Lol rainz.


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 12, 2018)

FBGM said:


> Thanks Trump.



Huh???

This thread had been going well until this.


----------



## Jcb890 (Feb 12, 2018)

VTKilarney said:


> Huh???
> 
> This thread had been going well until this.


A Global Warming / Climate Change dig I suppose?  Lame either way though.


----------



## cdskier (Feb 12, 2018)

VTKilarney said:


> Huh???
> 
> This thread had been going well until this.



Pay no attention to him...99% of his posts have been non-sense from what I recall.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 12, 2018)

Making vague inflammatory posts which inevitably spark a climate change debate on AlpineZone?

NOT COOL.

The science is settled! 


:argue::flag::beer:


----------



## FBGM (Feb 12, 2018)

bdfreetuna said:


> Making vague inflammatory posts which inevitably spark a climate change debate on AlpineZone?
> 
> NOT COOL.
> 
> ...



Science is like Jesus, not real. 

Grumpy internet skiers mad of rainz. Surfs up bros.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 12, 2018)

FBGM said:


> Science is like Jesus, not real.



If you're going to take an extreme position, why not take both and bridge the gap on your own?

Well played. Perhaps.


----------



## benski (Feb 12, 2018)

Chill out guys. Its clearly a joke when someone blames a politician for yesterdays weather.


----------



## sull1102 (Feb 12, 2018)

Glenn said:


> I'll provide an update on Stratton at some point today. At least my wife and I are getting one day on the hill for our 3 day weekend.
> 
> It certainly rained at Stratton yesterday. We took a ride to Manchester and it was all rain up there too unfortunately.


How was it today?

Sent from my LG-H820 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 12, 2018)

Burke was ugly today, especially on the lower half of the mountain.  I took two runs and left.


----------



## tnt1234 (Feb 12, 2018)

Forecast really can't look much worse for the weekend.  Little bit of snow showing up Stowe and north.  Maybe that moves a little south by the end of the week....


----------



## cdskier (Feb 12, 2018)

At least I probably won't be disappointed by missing VT this weekend (I usually skip this weekend and let one of my cousin's use my condo with his family).

My typical plan for one of the days over the holiday weekend is a day trip to Platty or Belleayre...need to wait a bit and see whether it will be worth spending the money on a day ticket for either of those places depending on what is open and what conditions would be like.


----------



## The Sneak (Feb 13, 2018)

Glenn said:


> I'll provide an update on Stratton at some point today. At least my wife and I are getting one day on the hill for our 3 day weekend.
> 
> It certainly rained at Stratton yesterday. We took a ride to Manchester and it was all rain up there too unfortunately.



Well, I bailed on Stratton today. Never did hear anything about conditions yesterday. How was it?


----------



## Glenn (Feb 13, 2018)

Sorry guys, never had a chance to post a TR. 

Lots of cookies on the trails. From what I read Sunday evening, they wouldn't be able to groom until around 2-3AM. Unfortunately, it showed. I'll post more details in the trips forum. Maybe today is better if they had a full night of grooming.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 13, 2018)

Glenn said:


> Sorry guys, never had a chance to post a TR.
> 
> Lots of cookies on the trails. From what I read Sunday evening, they wouldn't be able to groom until around 2-3AM. Unfortunately, it showed. I'll post more details in the trips forum. Maybe today is better if they had a full night of grooming.




More than anything this year, the timing of the warm to cold events has been awful!!  The freeze up often happening within a couple of hours of first chair, so there's no real time to let the snow set up, dry a bit, and then get a couple of passes with the groomers over the terrain before opening bell, and then add in the fact that many times these events have happened just before a holiday weekend.... 

Hopefully though the rumors of a favorable pattern shift about 10 days from now to one that in favorable for cold and snowy events will materialize and set us us for a great March and beyond!


----------



## gladerider (Feb 13, 2018)

after nearly 20 years of making a week long family ski trips on president's day week, i think this is going to be my last. need to find a better week.
terrible weather in the last few years and this year is going to be bad as well.
started going to jay peak in the last 4-5 years to improve my chances, but was not too lucky with that strategy either.
this year we are heading up to the big K starting Friday, but it is looking pretty bad so far.

think i am going to head up to tremblant on a different week or go out to the rockies.


----------



## Jcb890 (Feb 13, 2018)

gladerider said:


> after nearly 20 years of making a week long family ski trips on president's day week, i think this is going to be my last. need to find a better week.
> terrible weather in the last few years and this year is going to be bad as well.
> started going to jay peak in the last 4-5 years to improve my chances, but was not too lucky with that strategy either.
> this year we are heading up to the big K starting Friday, but it is looking pretty bad so far.
> ...


For years we did a family weekend trip up to Killington in March.  The past 3-4 seasons the weather has been mostly crap when we have gone.  We switched it up and did a trip to Mt. Snow last weekend and it rained.  :lol:
What can you do, right?!


----------



## Pez (Feb 13, 2018)

I have the first week off in March.  was planning to go up to N Conway for most of it.  Now I'm not sure, so I've put off booking a condo.  I'm still going to take the week off, but maybe I'll just do a couple day trips instead.


----------



## machski (Feb 13, 2018)

drjeff said:


> More than anything this year, the timing of the warm to cold events has been awful!!  The freeze up often happening within a couple of hours of first chair, so there's no real time to let the snow set up, dry a bit, and then get a couple of passes with the groomers over the terrain before opening bell, and then add in the fact that many times these events have happened just before a holiday weekend....
> 
> Hopefully though the rumors of a favorable pattern shift about 10 days from now to one that in favorable for cold and snowy events will materialize and set us us for a great March and beyond!


Would be nice, we've seen some big March-Aprils to close out an otherwise meh year, but not for some time.  Would be nice for those of us core skiers, but will be too late for resorts bottom lines.

Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 13, 2018)

gladerider said:


> after nearly 20 years of making a week long family ski trips on president's day week, i think this is going to be my last. need to find a better week.
> terrible weather in the last few years and this year is going to be bad as well.
> started going to jay peak in the last 4-5 years to improve my chances, but was not too lucky with that strategy either.
> this year we are heading up to the big K starting Friday, but it is looking pretty bad so far.
> ...



The weekend doesn't look bad on the latest runs but the middle of next week doesn't look good, Obviously this all could change. The lows are just running north of the NE. need the pattern to change where the lows go across south of us and ride up the coast.


----------



## Edd (Feb 13, 2018)

Anyone hit Loon or Sunapee in the last couple of days? Deciding between them for tomorrow. Leaning towards Sunapee for the quicker drive and slightly warmer temps. 


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## Jcb890 (Feb 13, 2018)

Edd said:


> Anyone hit Loon or Sunapee in the last couple of days? Deciding between them for tomorrow. Leaning towards Sunapee for the quicker drive and slightly warmer temps.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


Loon was in pretty good shape Super Bowl Sunday (2/4), but haven't been back since.  Debating heading up there this weekend.


----------



## Glenn (Feb 13, 2018)

drjeff said:


> More than anything this year, the timing of the warm to cold events has been awful!!  The freeze up often happening within a couple of hours of first chair, so there's no real time to let the snow set up, dry a bit, and then get a couple of passes with the groomers over the terrain before opening bell, and then add in the fact that many times these events have happened just before a holiday weekend....
> 
> Hopefully though the rumors of a favorable pattern shift about 10 days from now to one that in favorable for cold and snowy events will materialize and set us us for a great March and beyond!



This is really similar to last year. We had a ton of snow by President's weekend; then it all melted. Heck, our good friends in VT were sugaring in February last year...and using 4wheelers and UTVs to collect the sap. Then we got hit with a few good storms in March. I remember burying my snowmobile in the woods behind my buddy's house in March of 2017. Oops. That was fun to dig out.


----------



## Edd (Feb 13, 2018)

Jcb890 said:


> Loon was in pretty good shape Super Bowl Sunday (2/4), but haven't been back since.  Debating heading up there this weekend.



Hoo, brother, Loon on Prez weekend with little natural snow cannot be a pleasant experience.


----------



## Jcb890 (Feb 13, 2018)

Edd said:


> Hoo, brother, Loon on Prez weekend with little natural snow cannot be a pleasant experience.


Yeah, I'm still undecided... the wife has some plans on Saturday I think, so I was thinking of going somewhere on the MAX and Loon is the closest.  I'd be in the singles line which might help some, but still, not ideal.  I was also toying with the idea of Pico or Okemo instead.  But again, Loon is closest.

Thinking about Sunday River this weekend on the MAX too, but trying to figure out schedules, plans and whatnot.


----------



## Loaf Nut (Feb 13, 2018)

I was at Loon Saturday.  Solid base in the woods, and they surprisingly let most of the trails under East Basin Chair bump up.  Never waited more than 5 mins in line.  It must be a skating rink now, though.  Can’t imagine Sunday River is any better.


----------



## Jcb890 (Feb 13, 2018)

Loaf Nut said:


> I was at Loon Saturday.  Solid base in the woods, and they surprisingly let most of the trails under East Basin Chair bump up.  Never waited more than 5 mins in line.  It must be a skating rink now, though.  Can’t imagine Sunday River is any better.


5 min wait on a Saturday?!  Wow.  Was that all day or afternoon?


----------



## gladerider (Feb 13, 2018)

Smellytele said:


> The weekend doesn't look bad on the latest runs but the middle of next week doesn't look good, Obviously this all could change. The lows are just running north of the NE. need the pattern to change where the lows go across south of us and ride up the coast.



hoping for the best. planning to head up friday and come home after skiing tuesday. 
K reported nearly 3 feet of snow before this rain disaster. not working out for a flatlander like me. 
heard next monday, the prez day may be dicey. fingers crossed.


----------



## Bosco DaSkia (Feb 13, 2018)

*Time for a refresh.......*

This season has delivered job security for snowmaking......








gittin' it ready for the folks.....


----------



## kingslug (Feb 14, 2018)

Have to go to Stowe this weekend but the weather looks downright aweful. Friday 35 with a mix..then 2 degrees..guess I won't bother skiing Saturday..can't imagine the Carnage..


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 14, 2018)

kingslug said:


> Have to go to Stowe this weekend but the weather looks downright aweful. Friday 35 with a mix..then 2 degrees..guess I won't bother skiing Saturday..can't imagine the Carnage..



Doesn't look as dire as you state - maybe you are trying to scare people away.
Stowe:
*Friday*
Snow  likely, mainly before 11am.  Cloudy, with a high near 33. Windy, with a  west wind 22 to 32 mph.  Chance of precipitation is 60%. New snow  accumulation of 1 to 2 inches possible. 

*Friday Night*
Mostly  cloudy, then gradually becoming mostly clear, with a low around -1.  Very windy, with a northwest wind 34 to 40 mph, with gusts as high as 50  mph. 

*Saturday*
Mostly sunny, with a high near 17. Blustery, with a northwest wind 20 to 25 mph becoming west 10 to 15 mph in the afternoon. 

*Saturday Night*
A  40 percent chance of snow.  Mostly cloudy, with a low around 10. Windy,  with a south wind 33 to 38 mph, with gusts as high as 48 mph. 

*Sunday*
A  30 percent chance of snow showers.  Partly sunny, with a high near 28.  Windy, with a southwest wind 30 to 32 mph becoming northwest in the  afternoon. 

*Sunday Night*
Partly cloudy, with a low around 16. Windy, with a northwest wind 27 to 32 mph decreasing to 17 to 22 mph after midnight. 

*Washington's Birthday*
Partly sunny, with a high near 35. Windy, with a southwest wind 16 to 26 mph increasing to 27 to 37 mph in the afternoon.


----------



## kingslug (Feb 14, 2018)

..this is good?  All the front 4 trails are closed..so it's just the groomers which will be as they stated..Olympic quality...bring the race skis.


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 14, 2018)

kingslug said:


> ..this is good?  All the front 4 trails are closed..so it's just the groomers which will be as they stated..Olympic quality...bring the race skis.



Better than the mix you stated. 
May go there on Monday but watching the weather for Sat night/Sunday. Will we get snow? If so how much?


----------



## abc (Feb 14, 2018)

Where did you see that Stowe forecast?

I’m also seeing forecast of mix in neighboring areas last time I checked.


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 14, 2018)

abc said:


> where did you see that stowe forecast?
> 
> I’m also seeing forecast of mix in neighboring areas last time i checked.



noaa


----------



## gladerider (Feb 14, 2018)

Smellytele said:


> Doesn't look as dire as you state - maybe you are trying to scare people away.
> Stowe:
> *Friday*
> Snow  likely, mainly before 11am.  Cloudy, with a high near 33. Windy, with a  west wind 22 to 32 mph.  Chance of precipitation is 60%. New snow  accumulation of 1 to 2 inches possible.
> ...



that's a lot of wind


----------



## Edd (Feb 14, 2018)

gladerider said:


> that's a lot of wind



If they get winds like that at the Loaf and River it’s all shutting down.


----------



## kingslug (Feb 14, 2018)

I'll be there till Monday..good thing I have the epic pass..can split whenever and..drink some Heady...


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 14, 2018)

Saturday looks like a lot of icy trails.


----------



## kingslug (Feb 14, 2018)

Not skiing Saturday..shit show..don't feel like getting up at 4 ,for that.


----------



## Jcb890 (Feb 14, 2018)

Edd said:


> If they get winds like that at the Loaf and River it’s all shutting down.


Really?  I was contemplating SR for Sunday...


----------



## caribchakita (Feb 14, 2018)

OMGOSH, does this mean Jay Peak is NOT recommended? It's a LONG drive for us to find the tram and other lifts impacted.


----------



## GregoryIsaacs (Feb 14, 2018)

Looks like So. VT is getting a treat sat-sunday.....


----------



## caribchakita (Feb 14, 2018)

Ok, I promised myself I would NOT obsess on Weather..^%$#

Where to go this weekend..we are slated for Jay but can go ANYWHERE within 4 hours from Boston (not Canada)


----------



## kingslug (Feb 14, 2018)

I see nothing forecast for s vt sat sun..???  Except a 50% chance of something..flip..the coin.


----------



## GregoryIsaacs (Feb 14, 2018)

kingslug said:


> I see nothing forecast for s vt sat sun..???  Except a 50% chance of something..flip..the coin.



https://www.accuweather.com/en/weat...eastern-us-on-presidents-day-weekend/70004148

https://weather.com/storms/winter/news/2018-02-14-northeast-snow-forecast-presidents-day-2018

http://grib2.com/gfs/CONUS_GFS0P5_SFC_ACCUM-SNOW_120HR.gif


----------



## cdskier (Feb 14, 2018)

kingslug said:


> I see nothing forecast for s vt sat sun..???  Except a 50% chance of something..flip..the coin.



Both GFS and Canadian models show some light snow for S VT in that time-frame (more for NJ/CT/MA though...)


----------



## Edd (Feb 14, 2018)

Jcb890 said:


> Really?  I was contemplating SR for Sunday...



I’m seeing 5-10 mph for winds on Weather Underground for SR on Sunday so that sounds decent.


----------



## Jcb890 (Feb 14, 2018)

Edd said:


> I’m seeing 5-10 mph for winds on Weather Underground for SR on Sunday so that sounds decent.


Yeah, I'm not seeing winds that high even for Stowe, but who knows, with it this far out the weather is changing quite often.


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 14, 2018)

If you go with the GFS Saturday in So VT looks like shit but No VT looks to escape it. Now next Tues/Wed/Thurs better hope that changes.


----------



## kingslug (Feb 14, 2018)

Im outta here last weekend..going as far away as possible..BC..where all the snow has apparently ended up..


----------



## Glenn (Feb 14, 2018)

NWS Albany isn't getting into much details at this point. Looks like some disagreements between the Euro and GFS.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Feb 14, 2018)

kingslug said:


> Im outta here last weekend..going as far away as possible..BC..where all the snow has apparently ended up..


Looks like it.My favorite catskiing operation Mustang Powder,is showing the goods.This is at the lodge........Snow Depth: 363 cm / 11′ 11″


----------



## kingslug (Feb 14, 2018)

Its really piling up out there..I feel very fortunate i can go to places like that..another world out there..Revelstoke and KH for this trip..


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 14, 2018)

Sat night / sunday snow pushed south in the latest run. Also Friday looks like southern vt/so NH get the crap


----------



## tnt1234 (Feb 14, 2018)

Smellytele said:


> Sat night / sunday snow pushed south in the latest run. Also Friday looks like southern vt/so NH get the crap



ugh.


----------



## kingslug (Feb 15, 2018)

Maybe I'll find a bowling alley up there..that has good beer.


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 15, 2018)

moved a little back toward the north.


----------



## abc (Feb 15, 2018)

Smellytele said:


> moved a little back toward the north.


translation please?


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 15, 2018)

abc said:


> translation please?



Snow sat night/Sunday AM has moved back further north to southern VT/central NH. Still very light.


----------



## Glenn (Feb 15, 2018)

We'll take what we can get at this point. Looks warm up there today and tomorrow... Mid next week is no picnic.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 15, 2018)

We just have to hang on until March, or just about March, gets here.... Until then, take advantage when you can of starting the goggle tan a bit earlier than desirable....


----------



## andrec10 (Feb 15, 2018)

drjeff said:


> We just have to hang on until March, or just about March, gets here.... Until then, take advantage when you can of starting the goggle tan a bit earlier than desirable....



I guess I will start the goggle tan this weekend and be ready for the Bird in a couple of weeks.....


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 15, 2018)

kingslug said:


> Its really piling up out there..I feel very fortunate i can go to places like that..another world out there..Revelstoke and KH for this trip..



when you going? I just pulled the trigger on KH/Fernie, prob will do one day at rev. march 1-10. friends are doing Colorado, but with max pass leaving, I figured the time to ski this region is now, and they've had such a good season. I will be alone and am down to meet up and ski if you are there during that period.


----------



## kingslug (Feb 15, 2018)

Leaving the 24th for a week..going to try to get to kh for a day..we rented a bus..big group. I even signed up for a 2 day tour..place is huge with..3 lifts?
Figure ill get to ski all the goods without floundering around


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 15, 2018)

KustyTheKlown said:


> I just pulled the trigger on KH/Fernie, prob will do one day at rev. march 1-10.



How about a trigger warning then next time for all us stuck in New England?


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 15, 2018)

kingslug said:


> Leaving the 24th for a week..going to try to get to kh for a day..we rented a bus..big group. I even signed up for a 2 day tour..place is huge with..3 lifts?
> Figure ill get to ski all the goods without floundering around



right on, have fun, let us know how it is


----------



## machski (Feb 15, 2018)

I saw a shot on Instagram, Fernie's upper lifts are completely buried in.  Like above the cross arms of the chairs buried in at the top!!

Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## JimG. (Feb 15, 2018)

kingslug said:


> Leaving the 24th for a week..going to try to get to kh for a day..we rented a bus..big group. I even signed up for a 2 day tour..place is huge with..3 lifts?
> Figure ill get to ski all the goods without floundering around



I'm putting the 25th on my calendar as the big east coast blizzard of 2018.


----------



## abc (Feb 16, 2018)

kingslug said:


> Leaving the 24th for a week..going to try to get to kh for a day..we rented a bus..big group. I even signed up for a 2 day tour..*place is huge with..3 lifts*?
> Figure ill get to ski all the goods without floundering around


Really just 2 lifts. The 3rd one serves only beginner+

It's the gondola or the Stairway to Heaven. The latter good for lapping one corner of the upper mountain. Has a good balance of terrain from intermediate to advance. But once you drop into Fuez bowl, you're going all the way down to the bottom. Lapping the gondola, you're talking a very long vert each run. Your legs will get a serious workout no matter where you go.


----------



## kingslug (Feb 16, 2018)

JimG. said:


> I'm putting the 25th on my calendar as the big east coast blizzard of 2018.


That has happened before..LOL
Not sure why or how but for the last 5 years we've hit good conditions on all our trips out west. Sometimes its gone from total crap the week before to total dump when we get there. But I hope to come back to at least something better than now. This weekend should be..interesting?


----------



## Glenn (Feb 16, 2018)

Looks OK for SoVT Saturday night into Sunday. Resorts may get a few inches of snow out of this one. Better than nothing...or rain.


----------



## lerops (Feb 16, 2018)

Sounds better than earlier this week. Did they lose snow in the last few days?


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 16, 2018)

lerops said:


> Sounds better than earlier this week. Did they lose snow in the last few days?



AFAIK everybody took a bit of a hit on the natural yesterday. Not total devastation but we're working on a recent deficit. Very luckily we had 2-3 feet the week before.


----------



## Glenn (Feb 16, 2018)

Looks like most will do some resurfacing starting tonight with the colder temps.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 16, 2018)

bdfreetuna said:


> AFAIK everybody took a bit of a hit on the natural yesterday. Not total devastation but we're working on a recent deficit. Very luckily we had 2-3 feet the week before.



It only gets worse next week.


----------



## Pez (Feb 16, 2018)

Tim Kelly is saying there are signs to a turn around at the end of the month and into the first week of march


----------



## cdskier (Feb 16, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> It only gets worse next week.



I keep hoping we start to see the models changing their mind about next week...it is quite ugly looking right now.


----------



## WJenness (Feb 16, 2018)

Yikes...

NOAA forecast for Stowe next week:


Washington's Birthday A 40 percent chance of showers after 1pm. Partly sunny, with a high near 46. South wind around 7 mph.
Monday Night Showers likely. Cloudy, with a low around 40. South wind around 7 mph. Chance of precipitation is 70%.

Tuesday Showers likely. Cloudy, with a high near 55. South wind around 7 mph. Chance of precipitation is 60%.

Tuesday Night A 40 percent chance of showers. Cloudy, with a low around 46. South wind around 6 mph.

Wednesday A 50 percent chance of showers. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 54. Southwest wind around 6 mph becoming west in the afternoon.

That plus vacation week traffic is going to do a number on the snowpack. :-(


----------



## kingslug (Feb 16, 2018)

All the good stuff at Stowe is closed.    Wouldnt even go if I didn't have to. I'll be drinking the Heady in quantity....


----------



## tnt1234 (Feb 16, 2018)

kingslug said:


> All the good stuff at Stowe is closed.    Wouldnt even go if I didn't have to. I'll be drinking the Heady in quantity....



They might get a little snow tonight and tomorrow night.


----------



## JimG. (Feb 16, 2018)

kingslug said:


> That has happened before..LOL
> Not sure why or how but for the last 5 years we've hit good conditions on all our trips out west. Sometimes its gone from total crap the week before to total dump when we get there. But I hope to come back to at least something better than now. This weekend should be..interesting?



You know I'm just joking with you. I hope your trip and the snow is awesome.

Just like last season the holiday periods this season have been negatively impacted by extreme weather. Once we clear President's week I think winter will return.


----------



## cdskier (Feb 16, 2018)

JimG. said:


> Once we clear President's week I think winter will return.



I sure hope so...otherwise my liver may start to suffer the consequences.


----------



## NYDB (Feb 16, 2018)

2 years in a row with major meltdowns on feb break week.  tough sledding


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 16, 2018)

JimG. said:


> Once we clear President's week I think winter will return.



I'm not seeing any signs of that through the end of February.


----------



## Glenn (Feb 16, 2018)

VTKilarney said:


> I'm not seeing any signs of that through the end of February.



I'm trying to have a little hope for the long weekend we took next weekend :lol:


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 16, 2018)

cdskier said:


> I sure hope so...otherwise my liver may start to suffer the consequences.



Mix some dandelion greens into your bloody mary's, you should be fine.


----------



## cdskier (Feb 16, 2018)

bdfreetuna said:


> Mix some dandelion greens into your bloody mary's, you should be fine.



I'm more of a wine (or VT beer) guy...not quite sure dandelion greens would mix well with that! :smile:


----------



## JimG. (Feb 16, 2018)

VTKilarney said:


> I'm not seeing any signs of that through the end of February.



Have faith...it's coming.


----------



## kingslug (Feb 16, 2018)

I've spent a bundle to just get on a plane for 3 days to go anywhere..when this happens. Alta just got 15 inches. Might have to do that in March if this keeps up..already going in April  but I'll be brain damaged by then if this keeps up...
Life was so easy before skiing..just hop on the bike and go..really fast, or the GTO...even in the rain, just made it more ..sporty..


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 16, 2018)

cdskier said:


> I'm more of a wine (or VT beer) guy...not quite sure dandelion greens would mix well with that! :smile:



Grandmother used to make dandelion wine


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 16, 2018)

Smellytele said:


> Grandmother used to make dandelion wine.



Did she live to 140?


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 16, 2018)

bdfreetuna said:


> Did she live to 140?



No just 82.


----------



## mikestaple (Feb 16, 2018)

NY DirtBag said:


> 2 years in a row with major meltdowns on feb break week.  tough sledding



Last year Presidents week was AMAZING at the Loaf.  They got like 3 feet the week before and then we had 40s mid week of Presidents week.  Hiked to the top in tshirts and shells.  Skied off the back.  When is the temp ever going to be so mild with a fully loaded Sugarloaf?!?!   This year - sigh.  Snow, rain, freeze, repeat. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Kleetus (Feb 16, 2018)

Sitting this weekend out. Why couldn't the warm-up have been sat/sun? Wish I could have skied mid-week but job stops that.

At least I can rent the plane tomorrow and keep my currency until April. I normally give up on flying in the winter on account of skiing...not so the last 3 winters. Guess I might as well break out the MTB on Sunday as well to complete getting ready for spring. Kidding but I hope things turn around as we all do

Sent from my SM-G892A using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## NYDB (Feb 17, 2018)

mikestaple said:


> Last year Presidents week was AMAZING at the Loaf.  They got like 3 feet the week before and then we had 40s mid week of Presidents week.  Hiked to the top in tshirts and shells.  Skied off the back.  When is the temp ever going to be so mild with a fully loaded Sugarloaf?!?!   This year - sigh.  Snow, rain, freeze, repeat.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Last year I  watched most of the snowpack at Magic melt away in 2 days.  I think one of the days was in the sixties.  They were fun days since the snow was so soft but it was depressing.  So this year 2/20-2/21 has temps forecast into the 60's again.  I think after then, you might be able to go hiking on bare ground in So VT.  

I'm sure it will turn cold and snowy again but when. Time to move further north I think.


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 17, 2018)

NY DirtBag said:


> I'm sure it will turn cold and snowy again but when. Time to move further north I think.



But will it turn cold and snowy for long enough to build and maintain a healthy snowpack?  I’m becoming skeptical of that.


----------



## Glenn (Feb 17, 2018)

I made the mistake of looking at the long range on a weather app this AM. It'll be interesting to see how things shake out next weekend. I think in SoVT, main trails with snowmaking will be OK. We'll just have to wait and see. 

Getting tired of ACW: "Another Crappy Winter"

On the plus side, NWS Albany has a winter Weather Advisory for just about all of SoVT including the Southern Greens. Hoping for 3-5" of snow overnight. 

Even if you aren't skiing, get out there and enjoy it! Harris Hill in Bratt along with the Winter Carnival this weekend.


----------



## kingslug (Feb 17, 2018)

Now im happy...


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 17, 2018)

kingslug said:


> Now im happy...View attachment 23243


Copycat.. I took this 3 days ago



Sent from my LG-D850 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## kingslug (Feb 17, 2018)

Funny stuff..at tres amigos..can you say..crowded


----------



## lerops (Feb 17, 2018)

Taking a chance with a day trip at Belleayre tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Not Sure (Feb 17, 2018)

Dumping in Pa. ,Started snowing at 5 and there's 4" already


----------



## kingslug (Feb 18, 2018)

At Stowe..covered in snow...


----------



## asnowmobiler (Feb 18, 2018)

9” here at Blue Mountain, the place is packed


----------



## JimG. (Feb 18, 2018)

Woke up to leave for Belleayre and was greeted with a solid 8" so I spent an hour and a half clearing snow. 

My departure was supposed to be at 7am and with the delay now I'm in the window to arrive to total chaos. So I check online and see Hunter got 1" and Belleayre 4". So I broke my ass cleaning up 8" to go ski 4"? With ridiculous crowds!

I'm so disgusted with the current weather I just bagged it. Since it seems spring is here I'll wait for the 50's and 60's Tues and Wed and get some spring skiing in and reduce my exposure to the masses.


----------



## Pez (Feb 18, 2018)

I bagged today too (Butternut).  Woke up later than i wanted, cleaned off 5-6 inches, then thought about the crowds and said the hell with it.  I'm sure I'll regret it:

http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/predictions/814day/


----------



## Not Sure (Feb 18, 2018)

asnowmobiler said:


> 9” here at Blue Mountain, the place is packed



Cleaned 8" off the driveway off at 10:30 last night . I was apprehensive about Presi weekend but took my two kids to Bear Creek early this morning ,in line before lifts spun . Figured a 4hr ticket before the hordes show up . What a day perfect day side stashes skied great even with no base ,no lines till 11:30 on the way out there had to be 200 people in the rental line ! The farthest lot was filled and cars in line to the main road :-o.


----------



## Not Sure (Feb 18, 2018)

JimG. said:


> Woke up to leave for Belleayre and was greeted with a solid 8" so I spent an hour and a half clearing snow.
> 
> My departure was supposed to be at 7am and with the delay now I'm in the window to arrive to total chaos. So I check online and see Hunter got 1" and Belleayre 4". So I broke my ass cleaning up 8" to go ski 4"? With ridiculous crowds!
> 
> I'm so disgusted with the current weather I just bagged it. Since it seems spring is here I'll wait for the 50's and 60's Tues and Wed and get some spring skiing in and reduce my exposure to the masses.





Bought a used one of these last year , kicking myself for all the wasted years . Takes me 20 min vs hours before ...and it's fun.


----------



## asnowmobiler (Feb 18, 2018)

They are turning people away, maxed out!


----------



## asnowmobiler (Feb 18, 2018)

That is the beer line, luckily I got here at 10
the bar, here for the drop at 8


----------



## JimG. (Feb 18, 2018)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> View attachment 23246
> 
> Bought a used one of these last year , kicking myself for all the wasted years . Takes me 20 min vs hours before ...and it's fun.



I've got a snowblower that does the job very efficiently. Just have a ton of driveway and turn around/parking area to clean it's never going to take less than 1.5 hours no matter what.


----------



## Not Sure (Feb 18, 2018)

I have 20’ x 400’ and have done it with a snowblower as well . The Kaswasaki does it minutes with a little back and forth but no comparison time wise. Our last two storms were very heavy stuff ,the previous one was snow , sleet and a ton of rain on top. It froze up solid in 2 hours when the temps dropped. Snow blower couldn’t hand the slush.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 18, 2018)

If people weren't so ready for a lawsuit we could just skip the snowblowing on 3" of snow that's going to melt by the end of the day.


As far as optimistic thoughts go: 3 days from now the snowpack will have taken a big hit. We will predict the ultimate demise of winter and many of us will predict the demise of future winters as well.

Last winter bounced back and there was some really good skiing in March and April. That's all I got.

In my opinion the shifting magnetic north pole, which has tracked over 50% of the way from it's original (1982) location in Baffin Island, to currently not that far from the geographic North Pole, along with the rapidly weakening magnetic field / magnetosphere are the main drivers for "climate change", along with the sun.

Does this account for greater jet stream fluctuations and more "deep cold" /  "thaw" events? I am not certain (although I'm sure several of you will be).

I do hope the predictions of an upcoming Dalton Minimum level of solar activity come true; and since they are based on observed patterns rather than computer predictions I think they might.

In my opinion CO2 levels follow, not lead climate change, and are nearly irrelevant in any case. I am not a climate change disbeliever, I just think the common agenda is a misdirection the anthropomorphic angle is an attempt to take advantage of our willingness to believe anything for ulterior motives.


----------



## kingslug (Feb 18, 2018)

Wow..bummed for you guys. Stowe got about 6 to 8 inches and wasnt as crowded as i thought. Had a damn good day..better than expected for sure. SB tomorrow as mrs slug likes it there. I heard the woods at stowe are deep..didnt venture in. 730 to 3..not bad..


----------



## asnowmobiler (Feb 18, 2018)

Not bummed at all, I was at the drop of the tape, it was fantastic for a few hours.
i was even able to get a great seat at the outside bar, life is great &#55356;&#57210;⛷⛄️&#55356;&#57279;


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 18, 2018)

Kingslug how well do you think it will hold up?.... How well did the additional sweeten up the frozen base?

Thinking of trekking up to MRG or Bolton tomorrow just to get some Packed Powder while it's good.


----------



## The Sneak (Feb 18, 2018)

Wachusett was a madhouse today. Traffic jam trying to get off 140 and onto the access road. They sold out, closed the gates, but people came in via the back way and parked wherever they could. Cops were there in Lot 3 when we left.

Crazy lines, singles line improved quite a bit though after 12 noon. 7” over boilerplate and glare ice. 

Smith Walton looked like a WW1 battlefield. 
Lodge was ridiculous, like an outlet mall on Black Friday, or 3rd world airport.

Was great to get out, regardless


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kingslug (Feb 18, 2018)

I think tomorrow will be great..theres a lot of new snow and once they groom it out..they have to..it will cover the unobskium base..which is friggin solid. The woods are in full play as heavy winds all day blew a lot in there..hell it snowed a little all day and didnt warm up at all. Tomorrow has rising temps and rain after the lifts close so its now or never..next week..not looking good so get it while you can.


----------



## fbrissette (Feb 18, 2018)

bdfreetuna said:


> If people weren't so ready for a lawsuit we could just skip the snowblowing on 3" of snow that's going to melt by the end of the day.
> 
> 
> As far as optimistic thoughts go: 3 days from now the snowpack will have taken a big hit. We will predict the ultimate demise of winter and many of us will predict the demise of future winters as well.
> ...



Stick to skiing Tuna.  The amount of BS in this post is mind boggling.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 18, 2018)

fbrissette said:


> Stick to skiing Tuna.  The amount of BS in this post is mind boggling.



Guess it boggled you too much to formulate a response.


----------



## Glenn (Feb 18, 2018)

4-5” of snow north of Bratt this AM.  Blacked out so we hit Harris Hill yesterday and I went for ride this morning.  No crowds to speak of today. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caribchakita (Feb 18, 2018)

Woke to 9+ inches in Meredith NH. Got to Gunstock 7:30 and had the best day of my snowboard life. See trip report. Apparently, Gunstock hit the jackpot for snow, according to Ski Nh. TG I did not go to Jay.


----------



## Jully (Feb 18, 2018)

bdfreetuna said:


> Guess it boggled you too much to formulate a response.



He's had that debate with you and others multiple times on this forum. No point in continuing further since the others were so productive. 

I am glad he did not respond to it.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 18, 2018)

I'm glad he didn't respond to it because AGW threads are pretty pointless and go no where.

But that's not the reason he didn't respond to it.....

Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## fbrissette (Feb 19, 2018)

deadheadskier said:


> I'm glad he didn't respond to it because AGW threads are pretty pointless and go no where.
> 
> But that's not the reason he didn't respond to it.....
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app



That's totally the reason I did not respond to it.   No point in trying to have a scientific debate with people who lack proper disciplinary scientific training, the ability to use scientific reasoning, and lack critical ability to sieve through the information they get from god knows where.


----------



## kingslug (Feb 19, 2018)

At the Bush..very windey..all top lifts on hold..frozen groomers...


----------



## Glenn (Feb 19, 2018)

Looks breezy in SoVT today based on webcams and lift reports.


----------



## fbrissette (Feb 19, 2018)

Going to be a hellish week for the northeast.  Going out west this Saturday.   Very happy with the timing pf this trip planned 18 months ago...


----------



## tnt1234 (Feb 19, 2018)

kingslug said:


> At the Bush..very windey..all top lifts on hold..frozen groomers...



How much snow did they get this weekend?  Castle rock on hold?  That should still be good, no?


----------



## tnt1234 (Feb 19, 2018)

Had a great day Sunday at Bromly - went to bed, not snowing.  Woke up, not snowing.  But 6-8" on the ground!  Awesome day.

Saturday at Okemo was meh.  Had fun, but poor conditions and big crowds.


----------



## Glenn (Feb 19, 2018)

Typically, resorts don't do much regarding snowmaking after President's Day. Wonder if that'll change after this week? A little resurfacing may not be out of the question.


----------



## cdskier (Feb 19, 2018)

Last year I recall quite a few areas making snow in early March (even Sugarbush which was quite shocking). Have to wait and see how bad the damage is I suppose before we'll know what resorts decide to do.


----------



## kingslug (Feb 19, 2018)

Castlerock..for the brave when it opens..if


----------



## Edd (Feb 19, 2018)

fbrissette said:


> That's totally the reason I did not respond to it.   No point in trying to have a scientific debate with people who lack proper disciplinary scientific training, the ability to use scientific reasoning, and lack critical ability to sieve through the information they get from god knows where.



Whaat? Why would you not trust an opinion from a guy with no education in the field? 

You guys, I’ve got some opinions about brain surgery. Mind you, I have no medical expertise whatsoever, but listen to what I gots to sayz and so forth. Please PM me with your brain surgery questions. I’ve done much interneting on the topix!


----------



## machski (Feb 19, 2018)

Loon was quite nice today and crowds weren't too bad (East Basin was basically ski on).  Triple Trouble was open and the bumps skied surprisingly well with pow in-between some still.  Sampled some off map stuff, that was surprisingly good too.

Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 19, 2018)

fbrissette said:


> That's totally the reason I did not respond to it.   No point in trying to have a scientific debate with people who lack proper disciplinary scientific training, the ability to use scientific reasoning, and lack critical ability to sieve through the information they get from god knows where.



Wah wah wah... someone made a ranty post on an internet forum and it triggered me enough to complain and make generalized objections, I guess I'll drop a "proper disciplinary scientific training" to signal my superior intellect in the laziest way possible.

Go piss on the floor of Jay's Stateside bathroom!


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 19, 2018)

Edd said:


> Whaat? Why would you not trust an opinion from a guy with no education in the field?



You make a great point actually. Even less should someone get upset about it. Anyway Edd, you always seemed like a solid guy on here to me, I know we've come on different sides of some issues lately, but we have more in common that matters through our love of skiing on here. I'm going to make a mental note to not be trollishly disagreeable with you in the future... we'd probably enjoy taking some turns some day and skip the politics.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 19, 2018)

tnt1234 said:


> Had a great day Sunday at Bromly - went to bed, not snowing.  Woke up, not snowing.  But 6-8" on the ground!  Awesome day.



Nice sounds like my day at Bromley a couple weeks ago. It's a pretty fun mountain if you don't go expecting extreme skiing.


----------



## Edd (Feb 19, 2018)

bdfreetuna said:


> Wah wah wah... someone made a ranty post on an internet forum and it triggered me enough to complain and make generalized objections, I guess I'll drop a "proper disciplinary scientific training" to signal my superior intellect in the laziest way possible.
> 
> Go piss on the floor of Jay's Stateside bathroom!



Anti-education is an excellent position to take. Keep it up.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 19, 2018)

Well Edd, my proposition 2 posts above still stands. Long day... good night


----------



## Jully (Feb 19, 2018)

Attitash also in good shape today, groomer wise at least. Triple and Yankee were ski on after noon and 5 minute wait before.

Not a ton of depth though. I think they're going to lose some snowmaking trails this week, or at least they'll be in ugly shape.


----------



## tnt1234 (Feb 19, 2018)

bdfreetuna said:


> Nice sounds like my day at Bromley a couple weeks ago. It's a pretty fun mountain if you don't go expecting extreme skiing.


Yeah, it was our first time.  West side is kind of unique - all those 'trails' more or less really just one big face with a little bit of pitch.  Interesting  And the Chute under teh bluebird lift is pretty fun...certainly no extreme stuff, but was perfect...6-8" on a nice groomed surface....home run.


----------



## chuckstah (Feb 19, 2018)

Jully said:


> Attitash also in good shape today, groomer wise at least. Triple and Yankee were ski on after noon and 5 minute wait before.
> 
> Not a ton of depth though. I think they're going to lose some snowmaking trails this week, or at least they'll be in ugly shape.


Worst day of my season there last Tuesday. What base depth?  Many trails ( with snow making) were almost bare. Gonna be ugly. 

Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Edd (Feb 20, 2018)

bdfreetuna said:


> I know we've come on different sides of some issues lately, but we have more in common that matters through our love of skiing on here.... we'd probably enjoy taking some turns some day and skip the politics.



Nice sentiment, Tuna. Agreed.


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 20, 2018)

You have to love this line from today's Burke ski report:
"Quite frankly these warmer temps and wet conditions will leave ungroomed terrain in great shape melting away that hard lingering crust."


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 20, 2018)

VTKilarney said:


> You have to love this line from today's Burke ski report:
> "Quite frankly these warmer temps and wet conditions will leave ungroomed terrain in great shape melting away that hard lingering crust."



If and when it gets cold again it will be scary though


----------



## kingslug (Feb 20, 2018)

Optimism at its finest


----------



## Glenn (Feb 20, 2018)

Let's hope Sunday's event stays snowy in the mountains.


----------



## kingslug (Feb 20, 2018)

Went dogsledding last night for a little while..fun


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 20, 2018)

VTKilarney said:


> You have to love this line from today's Burke ski report:
> "Quite frankly these warmer temps and wet conditions will leave ungroomed terrain in great shape melting away that hard lingering crust."



Option 1:  Stupidty

Option 2:  Lie

Tough call.


----------



## lerops (Feb 20, 2018)

Does anybody think next weekend might be good? Anywhere?


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Jully (Feb 20, 2018)

lerops said:


> Does anybody think next weekend might be good? Anywhere?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



There should be a snowmaking window at night after the meltdown days. Not sure who will take that opportunity. I'd look to the snowmaking mountains for hope. SR, Loon, BW, Mt Snow, K, Okemo.


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 20, 2018)

Mid Burke chair is still down as of 3:00 PM today.  I am sure the people who are staying in the new hotel for Massachusetts school break are going to be reconsidering their choice for next year.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 20, 2018)

Jully said:


> There should be a snowmaking window at night after the meltdown days. Not sure who will take that opportunity. I'd look to the snowmaking mountains for hope. SR, Loon, BW, Mt Snow, K, Okemo.



Yup either that or one of the smaller snowmaking mountains with less terrain to cover (think Jiminy Peak).

Edit: looks like a pretty short snowmaking window all around though


----------



## NYDB (Feb 20, 2018)

lerops said:


> Does anybody think next weekend might be good? Anywhere?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Wasatch


----------



## Jully (Feb 20, 2018)

bdfreetuna said:


> Yup either that or one of the smaller snowmaking mountains with less terrain to cover (think Jiminy Peak).
> 
> Edit: looks like a pretty short snowmaking window all around though



Quite a small window. Be lucky to get a trail or two resurfaced I think...


----------



## gladerider (Feb 21, 2018)

so i did make the scheduled trip to Killington this past weekend (trip report).
had a lot of fun. surprise snow saturday nite changed everything for us. 
my crew always go no matter what the forecast says and we got rewarded this time.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 21, 2018)

this may be my first weekend off of snow since new years. maybe mountain creek for a few hours Saturday just to not miss a weekend

kicking horse/fernie march 1-10 tho


----------



## kingslug (Feb 21, 2018)

This might be the best day of the week...figures.


----------



## WJenness (Feb 21, 2018)

gladerider said:


> so i did make the scheduled trip to Killington this past weekend (trip report).
> had a lot of fun. surprise snow saturday nite changed everything for us.
> my crew always go no matter what the forecast says and we got rewarded this time.



Was there too. Sunday morning was very nice.


----------



## Jcb890 (Feb 21, 2018)

WJenness said:


> Was there too. Sunday morning was very nice.


My wife and I were at Killington on Sunday too.  It was pretty good, but absolutely exhausting with the leg-burn from the new snow and the foot-burn from needing to keep pressure on with the ice underneath everything.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 21, 2018)

Good to practice staying on your toes once in a while though. Too easy to forget when conditions are prime.


----------



## caribchakita (Feb 21, 2018)

Jcb890, thank you...Sunday at Gunstock, the leg burn was severe. I run and work out as well...powder boarding is hard work but oh, so glorious.


----------



## Jcb890 (Feb 21, 2018)

bdfreetuna said:


> Good to practice staying on your toes once in a while though. Too easy to forget when conditions are prime.


I don't think we have to worry about getting used to prime conditions here in New England, haha.



caribchakita said:


> Jcb890, thank you...Sunday at Gunstock, the leg burn was severe. I run and work out as well...powder boarding is hard work but oh, so glorious.


A lot of times on powder days you won't have so much or any ice underneath, so while it is a real leg burner, at least your feet aren't under crazy pressure the whole time too.  Sunday was both.


----------



## kingslug (Feb 22, 2018)

Do i see snow in the forecast for the weekend?


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 22, 2018)

kingslug said:


> Do i see snow in the forecast for the weekend?



Some places


----------



## Oz Von Toco (Feb 22, 2018)

Who is getting snow!?


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 22, 2018)

via GFS only Northern NH then late in the afternoon turns to rain as well. A little for so VT Sunday morning but then changes over to rain quickly


----------



## Oz Von Toco (Feb 22, 2018)

Ah thanks. Looks like Catskills are catching a little break apparently 3 inches may come down today. Says  it's supposed to rain there tomorrow but with a high of 35 maybe that will be snow as well? 

I can only hope haha


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 22, 2018)

GFS is a mess. any snow in NY/MA/soVT today will wash out this weekend. lots of mixing but ultimately a lot of rain and icing. sitting this one out, spending time with friends and girlfriend, doing city things for the first time in months. going to british Columbia next week. hopeful that the east has resurrected by my return on 3/10


----------



## rocks860 (Feb 22, 2018)

Ugh I’m getting that winter is running out feeling (especially when it was 70 yesterday) and I feel like I need to get out but it just doesn’t seem worth going anywhere


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 22, 2018)

Same exact thing same time last year. I can see getting down on things but there is historical basis to have hope for the season!


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 22, 2018)

rocks860 said:


> Ugh I’m getting that winter is running out feeling (especially when it was 70 yesterday) and I feel like I need to get out but it just doesn’t seem worth going anywhere



I am struggling with the exact same feeling.  This season feels different than last season for some reason.


----------



## Oz Von Toco (Feb 22, 2018)

I'm trying to stay optimistic. Windham is stating they may get 5 inches today. Mountain cam shows ground covering up... anyone think it may be sneakily good there tomorrow? Mountain cam at Stratton is showing accumulation as well


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Glenn (Feb 22, 2018)

Snowing in the southern greens now. Looking like mixed precip up there this weekend with some rain. We'll be out there at some point.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Feb 22, 2018)

And inch of wet snow here in the Hunter area...
It's about freezing on my thermometer... Will have to sneak out after my meeting today..


----------



## JimG. (Feb 22, 2018)

Oz Von Toco said:


> I'm trying to stay optimistic. Windham is stating they may get 5 inches today. Mountain cam shows ground covering up... anyone think it may be sneakily good there tomorrow? Mountain cam at Stratton is showing accumulation as well
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Heading to Belleayre tomorrow and Sat...have not skied in a week and a half, the weather screws up my morale. Time to suck it up and get back on the snow.


----------



## rocks860 (Feb 22, 2018)

Is anywhere going to be worth going this weekend? I’d really like to get out as this weekend is one of the few free ones for a while


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oz Von Toco (Feb 22, 2018)

JimG. said:


> Heading to Belleayre tomorrow and Sat...have not skied in a week and a half, the weather screws up my morale. Time to suck it up and get back on the snow.



Do you think belleayre will have more favorable conditions than windham? As a max pass holder both make sense for me tomorrow. I preferred windham to belleayres green run outs but I've only been to belle once and windham 2x in my life


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 22, 2018)

rocks860 said:


> Is anywhere going to be worth going this weekend? I’d really like to get out as this weekend is one of the few free ones for a while
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That is a personal question. I will be skiing Wildcat Sunday and hoping for the better side of the forecasts I am seeing (3-5" on Sunday before it turns).


----------



## kingslug (Feb 22, 2018)

So we closed on our little slice of heaven on tuesday..raining, had a crappy day monday. The broker is like.."are you excited?"..Well..if it was a great weekend I would be a little more stoked. Now we drive 5 hours back in the rain . So I'll be excited when winter returns. And IT WILL DAMN IT!!!...so there.


----------



## Jully (Feb 22, 2018)

rocks860 said:


> Is anywhere going to be worth going this weekend? I’d really like to get out as this weekend is one of the few free ones for a while
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I echo Smellytele's thoughts. IMO this weekend will be worth it if you can get enjoyment out of skiing groomers. If you don't ski unless trees or natural runs are in play, then it won't be. Especially at places resurfacing (looks like a good number are), the groomers will be completely fine. Even if a resort doesn't resurface, the groomers will be skiable (and still enjoyable), just a little yellow past noontime.


----------



## JimG. (Feb 22, 2018)

Oz Von Toco said:


> Do you think belleayre will have more favorable conditions than windham? As a max pass holder both make sense for me tomorrow. I preferred windham to belleayres green run outs but I've only been to belle once and windham 2x in my life
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Hard to say for sure, I know Belle usually makes out better with snow than Hunter, not sure how it compares to Windham. I believe snow totals in the Cats will be very comparable with this system. My main reason for choosing Belle is my season pass there although I could go to Windham on my MAX pass.

Yeah the run outs at Belle suck but you can easily avoid the green stuff by not riding the Gondola. Use the Tomahawk or Superchief lifts. Lift 7 is probably the best mid mountain to summit lift but it is usually reliably open only on weekends.


----------



## rocks860 (Feb 22, 2018)

Jully said:


> I echo Smellytele's thoughts. IMO this weekend will be worth it if you can get enjoyment out of skiing groomers. If you don't ski unless trees or natural runs are in play, then it won't be. Especially at places resurfacing (looks like a good number are), the groomers will be completely fine. Even if a resort doesn't resurface, the groomers will be skiable (and still enjoyable), just a little yellow past noontime.



When I say worth it I mean essentially worth the drive/money. I’d be driving from CT so basically if say sugarbush had decent conditions I’d consider going as far as there, especially if all of southern vt is toast. I also just had some work done on my boots and want to get out on them to see if it helped. I’d be ok with groomers if they’re not solid ice but at the same time would prefer not to spend 100 bucks to ski groomers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cdskier (Feb 22, 2018)

JimG. said:


> Hard to say for sure, I know Belle usually makes out better with snow than Hunter, not sure how it compares to Windham. I believe snow totals in the Cats will be very comparable with this system. My main reason for choosing Belle is my season pass there although I could go to Windham on my MAX pass.



Back when I used to pay more attention to snowfall totals in NY, Windham totals were closer to Hunter's. Belleayre usually had more than both and Platty typically came out on top in the Cats.

Personally I always preferred Belleayre's terrain over Windham...although some of my favorite trails probably aren't in great shape right now.


----------



## cdskier (Feb 22, 2018)

rocks860 said:


> When I say worth it I mean essentially worth the drive/money. I’d be driving from CT so basically if say sugarbush had decent conditions I’d consider going as far as there, especially if all of southern vt is toast. I also just had some work done on my boots and want to get out on them to see if it helped. I’d be ok with groomers if they’re not solid ice but at the same time would prefer not to spend 100 bucks to ski groomers



I'll be at Sugarbush. Do I think it will be worth it? To simply get out on skis, sure (I have a pass so my only cost is gas). Do I think it will be good? Highly doubtful. I'm fully expecting either very variable or firm conditions with pretty much only groomers open. If I had to pay for a day ticket, my answer would be no. Right now Sugarbush basically only has terrain that was groomed last night open. Even the snow-making trails that weren't groomed are closed from what I saw on the trail report...presumably because they are an icy mess and need to be groomed before they can safely be skied.


----------



## rocks860 (Feb 22, 2018)

I’d also be willing to venture someplace I’m not familiar with as skiing new groomers may be a nice change of pace haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 180 (Feb 22, 2018)

Guys, its always worth it!


----------



## rocks860 (Feb 22, 2018)

cdskier said:


> I'll be at Sugarbush. Do I think it will be worth it? To simply get out on skis, sure (I have a pass so my only cost is gas). Do I think it will be good? Highly doubtful. I'm fully expecting either very variable or firm conditions with pretty much only groomers open. If I had to pay for a day ticket, my answer would be no. Right now Sugarbush basically only has terrain that was groomed last night open. Even the snow-making trails that weren't groomed are closed from what I saw on the trail report...presumably because they are an icy mess and need to be groomed before they can safely be skied.



Yeah I have to figure in the cost of a ticket. Driving all they way there and then spending 100 bucks for a ticket doesn’t seem worth it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 22, 2018)

I could ski on max pass or ski vt 5 pack this weekend and am choosing to sit it out. and I never miss a weekend. only missed new years weekend but skied 10 days in a row leading up to it. with my big Canada trip next week and the weather this weekend being problematic, I'm gonna save the mileage and gas money and spend time with people I neglect all winter


----------



## Jully (Feb 22, 2018)

rocks860 said:


> I’d also be willing to venture someplace I’m not familiar with as skiing new groomers may be a nice change of pace haha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Going someplace new might be a good plan then. $100 to ski groomers is definitely steep... but I can't really talk to that as I also have a pass. 

I'd say go for it and agree with 180 that it is always worth it! K (not sure how often you're there) will be excellent. Coming from CT, Loon is also making snow and Cannon might as well. Loon and K will have crowds (easier to avoid them at K though).


----------



## asnowmobiler (Feb 22, 2018)

Mount Snow's Snow Stake is showing 4/5" of new snow.


----------



## rocks860 (Feb 22, 2018)

Jully said:


> Going someplace new might be a good plan then. $100 to ski groomers is definitely steep... but I can't really talk to that as I also have a pass.
> 
> I'd say go for it and agree with 180 that it is always worth it! K (not sure how often you're there) will be excellent. Coming from CT, Loon is also making snow and Cannon might as well. Loon and K will have crowds (easier to avoid them at K though).



I’m not a huge fan of killington, feels too big and spread out for me. I haven’t been to loon or cannon in years. Not sure how far that would be from here. I’d consider maybe mount snow as I haven’t been there in forever if they’re making a solid recovery


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jcb890 (Feb 22, 2018)

kingslug said:


> So we closed on our little slice of heaven on tuesday..raining, had a crappy day monday. The broker is like.."are you excited?"..Well..if it was a great weekend I would be a little more stoked. Now we drive 5 hours back in the rain . So I'll be excited when winter returns. And IT WILL DAMN IT!!!...so there.


Did you buy a house up in ski country?


----------



## rocks860 (Feb 22, 2018)

Looks like it would take just as long to get to Cannon as it would to sugarbush so probably not going to do that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jully (Feb 22, 2018)

rocks860 said:


> I’m not a huge fan of killington, feels too big and spread out for me. I haven’t been to loon or cannon in years. Not sure how far that would be from here. I’d consider maybe mount snow as I haven’t been there in forever if they’re making a solid recovery
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Mount snow is definitely a solid option for you depending on which groomers they resurface. Not sure what you like to ski, but if they only make snow on their frontside blues then I would avoid it personally, but that is just my opinion.

Sugarbush is probably > Cannon for you, I agree haha


----------



## rocks860 (Feb 22, 2018)

If I get the itch too much I’ll just drive up to sugarbush and just hate myself on the drive back


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jcb890 (Feb 22, 2018)

rocks860 said:


> If I get the itch too much I’ll just drive up to sugarbush and just hate myself on the drive back
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You'll just hate yourself even more if you pass though. Haha


----------



## Jully (Feb 22, 2018)

Jcb890 said:


> You'll just hate yourself even more if you pass though. Haha



This. Every time I try to take a weekend off, I hate myself starting sometime between Sunday evening and Wednesday.


----------



## Jcb890 (Feb 22, 2018)

Jully said:


> This. Every time I try to take a weekend off, I hate myself starting sometime between Sunday evening and Wednesday.


I almost went back to bed Monday AM after showering because I was tired and would be riding alone.  I was glad I stuck to my plan, had a fun day.


----------



## rocks860 (Feb 22, 2018)

Jcb890 said:


> You'll just hate yourself even more if you pass though. Haha



Oh I’m well aware of this. Hence my internal struggle 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rocks860 (Feb 22, 2018)

I’ll need to leave about 5 to get up there so we shall see


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pez (Feb 22, 2018)

asnowmobiler said:


> Mount Snow's Snow Stake is showing 4/5" of new snow.



That's it I'm calling in sick tomorrow!!





Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## kingslug (Feb 23, 2018)

Jcb890 said:


> Did you buy a house up in ski country?


We are now denizens of Stowe...praying..for snow.


----------



## Glenn (Feb 23, 2018)

kingslug said:


> We are now denizens of Stowe...praying..for snow.



Congrats!

My take on SoVT this weekend: Tomorrow, spring-ish. Sunday: Up in the air.


----------



## Jcb890 (Feb 23, 2018)

kingslug said:


> We are now denizens of Stowe...praying..for snow.


Awesome!  Congrats!


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 23, 2018)

single chair weather blog tweet says 5 feet of snow for MRG over next 2 weeks...


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 23, 2018)

KustyTheKlown said:


> single chair weather blog tweet says 5 feet of snow for MRG over next 2 weeks...


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Feb 23, 2018)

KustyTheKlown said:


> single chair weather blog tweet says 5 feet of snow for MRG over next 2 weeks...



Yet, this looks like above average temps, and below average precip... 

http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/predictions/814day/


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 23, 2018)

Gfs looks great for next weekend in the MWV. I hope it doesn't pull the rug out from underneath me!


----------



## JDMRoma (Feb 23, 2018)

kingslug said:


> We are now denizens of Stowe...praying..for snow.



at least if you dont get the snow, theres a bazzillion breweries a stones throw away with really good beer ! Win / Win !


----------



## tnt1234 (Feb 24, 2018)

Smellytele said:


> Gfs looks great for next weekend in the MWV. I hope it doesn't pull the rug out from underneath me!



Supposed to go to Stowe next weekend - tell me more....


----------



## tnt1234 (Feb 24, 2018)

Smellytele said:


> Gfs looks great for next weekend in the MWV. I hope it doesn't pull the rug out from underneath me!



Oh - See that - snow friday>saturday....hopeful....


----------



## Glenn (Feb 24, 2018)

Fingers crossed. We need a dump badly after the torch this week. Still many days out and lots of variables.


----------



## tnt1234 (Feb 26, 2018)

Current thoughts on the thurs>fri storm?


----------



## caribchakita (Feb 26, 2018)

My reliable forecaster, Rob from Crown Weather expects something big. Whether it's snow or rain or a mix, we won't know for days BUT, I am clearing my calendar for a day trip someone, Sunday.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 26, 2018)

I havent been very encouraged by this system, and I'm still not.  I think people were just being snowptimistic, because this never really looked all that great on the models.


----------



## andrec10 (Feb 26, 2018)

caribchakita said:


> My reliable forecaster, Rob from Crown Weather expects something big. Whether it's snow or rain or a mix, we won't know for days BUT, I am clearing my calendar for a day trip someone, Sunday.



It will be big! I am headed to Vegas and then Snowbird Thursday. Your Welcome!


----------



## MommaBear (Feb 26, 2018)

andrec10 said:


> It will be big! I am headed to Vegas and then Snowbird Thursday. Your Welcome!



I'm with andrec10 - my condo is rented for the weekend, so it will be big.


----------



## abc (Feb 26, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> I havent been very encouraged by this system, and I'm still not.  I think people were just being snowptimistic, because this never really looked all that great on the models.


what does it really look like? Rain???


----------



## The Sneak (Feb 26, 2018)

This season is a disaster. Sigh. Already riding my bicycle 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## legalskier (Feb 26, 2018)

The Sneak said:


> This season is a disaster. Sigh. Already riding my bicycle



Don't despair just yet- nighttime temps are predicted to be consistently snowmaking friendly starting on Friday night. I expect many areas will turn the guns back on to satisfy their agreement to their season passholders to remain open until a date certain.


----------



## tumbler (Feb 27, 2018)

legalskier said:


> Don't despair just yet- nighttime temps are predicted to be consistently snowmaking friendly starting on Friday night. I expect many areas will turn the guns back on to satisfy their agreement to their season passholders to remain open until a date certain.



Doubtful.  It's too late to be making snow and I bet almost all of them have blown their budget with all the thaw freeze cycles we have had.  Mayeb K and Snow with their new system but I don't see anyone beyond them.


----------



## Glenn (Feb 27, 2018)

Looks like this one is tracking further south. Hoping SoVT can get something out of this. We'll see.


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 27, 2018)

The Sneak said:


> This season is a disaster. Sigh. Already riding my bicycle
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


while I haven't skied many trees this year, I have been having some great days skiing. Started out a little late but December was pretty good. While Jan was cold the snow was great and the trees were in play at Cannon and Wildcat. Feb has been warm but have had a few pretty good days. Got 4" on Sunday at Wildcat and it was skiing great. Then hit Black Monday and it was a lot of fun. Softest cord I have ever skied on and no ice at all beneath it with sunshine and a few ungroomed to keep it exciting for the whole day.

Disaster for the ski area profits? yes. 
For me? Far from it. 
Ski it when you can.


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 27, 2018)

The GFS this morning is showing it a little further North. While Southern VT doesn't look good Northern locals look to get white for the most part. I am not willing to bet my life on it but just putting out what it is showing>

https://www.tropicaltidbits.com/ana...us&pkg=mslp_pcpn_frzn&runtime=2018022706&fh=6


----------



## Jully (Feb 27, 2018)

tumbler said:


> Doubtful.  It's too late to be making snow and I bet almost all of them have blown their budget with all the thaw freeze cycles we have had.  Mayeb K and Snow with their new system but I don't see anyone beyond them.



Most major NE areas will likely make some snow. Attitash and Wildcat have both pledged to if "an extended window" presents itself, whatever that means. All the Boyne areas have been making snow at night in these windows. Sunday River claims to have the team on stand by all week.


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 27, 2018)

NAM brings the low further south and So VT gets a little white.
https://www.tropicaltidbits.com/ana...on=neus&pkg=ref_frzn&runtime=2018022706&fh=48


----------



## cdskier (Feb 27, 2018)

tumbler said:


> Doubtful.  It's too late to be making snow and I bet almost all of them have blown their budget with all the thaw freeze cycles we have had.  Mayeb K and Snow with their new system but I don't see anyone beyond them.



Too late? Not really. Wasn't it just last year that Sugarbush was making snow in early March? (which was unheard of at the time for sure...but crazy weather forces people to do things they wouldn't normally do)


----------



## JDMRoma (Feb 27, 2018)

tumbler said:


> Doubtful.  It's too late to be making snow and I bet almost all of them have blown their budget with all the thaw freeze cycles we have had.  Mayeb K and Snow with their new system but I don't see anyone beyond them.



Cannon will be turning the guns back on as soon as the temps allow, so yeah theyre not done yet !


----------



## tnt1234 (Feb 27, 2018)

Smellytele said:


> NAM brings the low further south and So VT gets a little white.
> https://www.tropicaltidbits.com/ana...on=neus&pkg=ref_frzn&runtime=2018022706&fh=48



Looks like Catskills could win big.

Supposed to go to Stowe this weekend, but might bail and do the catskills instead.  tough call.  Likely good snow, but....we'd be in the catskills vs.  great beer, long groomers, and good food at stowe.


----------



## andrec10 (Feb 27, 2018)

tnt1234 said:


> Looks like Catskills could win big.
> 
> Supposed to go to Stowe this weekend, but might bail and do the catskills instead.  tough call.  Likely good snow, but....we'd be in the catskills vs.  great beer, long groomers, and good food at stowe.



The Catskills will win big! I will be in Vegas then Snowbird. You can thank me!


----------



## tnt1234 (Feb 27, 2018)

andrec10 said:


> The Catskills will win big! I will be in Vegas then Snowbird. You can thank me!



Utah is getting the goods though, so everyone wins!


----------



## jaytrem (Feb 27, 2018)

andrec10 said:


> The Catskills will win big! I will be in Vegas then Snowbird. You can thank me!



Are you going to check out the local hill while you're in Vegas?


----------



## andrec10 (Feb 27, 2018)

jaytrem said:


> Are you going to check out the local hill while you're in Vegas?



Nah, taking the Wife to see Elton John, Gamble (A little), Bryce Canyon and then Snowbird.


----------



## andrec10 (Feb 27, 2018)

tnt1234 said:


> Utah is getting the goods though, so everyone wins!



Yup!


----------



## abc (Feb 27, 2018)

Smellytele said:


> The GFS this morning is showing it a little further North. While Southern VT doesn't look good Northern locals look to get white for the most part. I am not willing to bet my life on it but just putting out what it is showing>
> 
> https://www.tropicaltidbits.com/ana...us&pkg=mslp_pcpn_frzn&runtime=2018022706&fh=6





Smellytele said:


> NAM brings the low further south and So VT gets a little white.
> https://www.tropicaltidbits.com/ana...on=neus&pkg=ref_frzn&runtime=2018022706&fh=48


Oh dear, which to believe???


----------



## Jully (Feb 27, 2018)

cdskier said:


> Too late? Not really. Wasn't it just last year that Sugarbush was making snow in early March? (which was unheard of at the time for sure...but crazy weather forces people to do things they wouldn't normally do)



2015-2016 a bunch of places made snow in April!


----------



## puckoach (Feb 27, 2018)

tumbler said:


> Doubtful.  It's too late to be making snow and I bet almost all of them have blown their budget with all the thaw freeze cycles we have had.  Mayeb K and Snow with their new system but I don't see anyone beyond them.



Not true.

There is a web site for snow making staff members.  14 NY and New England resort staff members posted on Sunday night, that they were making snow.  While Killington and Snow not among them.  Might just be they were too tired to post.

Loon, Camelback, and one other posted they were blowing snow last night.

As My winter seasonal job ends about 3-6, They better keep it going !  I want to ski into April !


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 27, 2018)

abc said:


> Oh dear, which to believe???



We have about 48 hours before the TV stations start repeating "BOMBOGENESIS" and comparing it in advance to the largest snow storms in history.


----------



## abc (Feb 27, 2018)

By then, the road might not be passable. Or at the minimum, very slow going.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 27, 2018)

Bro


----------



## andrec10 (Feb 27, 2018)

bdfreetuna said:


> Bro
> 
> View attachment 23354



Again, you are welcome all Catskill peeps!


----------



## Jcb890 (Feb 27, 2018)

So... where should we go ski/ride?


----------



## Vaughn (Feb 27, 2018)

That map looks wildly optimistic. Wunderground has maybe 3-8" in VT and basically nothing in MA. 

Never used that source though - is it at all reliable? 

VT > NH for this one for sure, especially given the coastal wind.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 27, 2018)

Vaughn said:


> That map looks wildly optimistic. Wunderground has maybe 3-8" in VT and basically nothing in MA.
> 
> Never used that source though - is it at all reliable?
> 
> VT > NH for this one for sure, especially given the coastal wind.



The GFS is still showing pretty much a bust except for Whiteface and Wildcat etc

The NAM from 6 hours before that was also a total bust. Just something to keep an eye on.

As for the site it's as reliable as the models it's pulling data from. Wunderground is showing you their best estimate of a combination of models. But as of now we have a 30" difference in snowfall across 2 of the major models... lol


----------



## cdskier (Feb 27, 2018)

Vaughn said:


> That map looks wildly optimistic. Wunderground has maybe 3-8" in VT and basically nothing in MA.
> 
> Never used that source though - is it at all reliable?



As reliable as the NAM is (which sometimes is right and sometimes is wrong). That is one hell of a sharp cutoff to the north in precip. Northern and even most of central VT gets pretty well shafted by that track.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 27, 2018)

cdskier said:


> As reliable as the NAM is (which sometimes is right and sometimes is wrong). That is one hell of a sharp cutoff to the north in precip. Northern and even most of central VT gets pretty well shafted by that track.



Assuming the NAM doesn't change, you can expect when the NAM 3k CONUS comes into play (around this time tomorrow) to see the snow extend fully up the spine of the greens. Cutoffs aren't that sharp when there's mountain ranges sticking out of them.

We'll see later tonight if this was an anomaly or a possible trend.


----------



## Oz Von Toco (Feb 27, 2018)

This storm is kinda confusing. Weather.com app says everywhere is getting pounded with rain, but then they have a video saying we are getting snow. 

Praying for snow. Anymore rain and I'm dusting off the mtb...


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## sankaty (Feb 27, 2018)

This is going to be a very tenuous setup with a decently strong low pressure system heading into a very strong -NAO block.  Somewhere across the northeast, it's going to hit the block and be forced to redevelop offshore (or over SE New England) and be shunted southeast.  The northeastern cutoff to the precip will probably be very sharp, and the models are going to have a tough time figuring out where to place it.  A difference of 50 or so miles could mean the difference between lots of precip and just a cloudy day across much of ski country.

The temperature profiles are also tricky.  The column aloft looks cold enough for snow, but the models do show a fair amount of warmer air near the surface causing them to show rain for at least the beginning of the storm in some places.  I'm relatively optimistic that if the heavier precip actually makes it into the Greens, dynamic cooling plus the models being too warm at the surface would result in a snowier situation than currently modeled, but that's not certain.

In my view, a fair amount of things need to go right for this to become a major snowstorm over the ski areas (especially northeast of the Catskills), but things could come together, especially for the southern and central Greens.  I think it's likely that we'll have a fair amount of uncertainty right up until Friday, though.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 27, 2018)

As like the last few days, I'm seeing a while lotta nothing here.  Gonna' be some disappointed peeps in this thread.   Maybe SOMEONE will luck out with 6" or so, but most people will get either nothing or worse, sheer despair.


----------



## sankaty (Feb 27, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> As like the last few days, I'm seeing a while lotta nothing here.  Gonna' be some disappointed peeps in this thread.   Maybe SOMEONE will luck out with 6" or so, but most people will get either nothing or worse, sheer despair.



Are you forecasting your despair amounts based on a 10:1 ratio or Kuchera?


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 27, 2018)

plan for the worst hope for the best with this one. I would cancel anything but I would plan anything new. :0


----------



## lerops (Feb 27, 2018)

How likely is The Catskills to do well?


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## tnt1234 (Feb 27, 2018)

Yeah, this is crazy...forecasts all over the place.


----------



## legalskier (Feb 27, 2018)

tumbler said:


> Doubtful.



Really? I was relaying something that was told to me last Saturday by a manager at an area here in NJ.

Edit: Elk's website is reporting: "We made snow last night on the Tioga, Susquehanna, Slalom, East and West Slopes"
https://www.elkskier.com/

As I said, don't despair just yet.


----------



## abc (Feb 27, 2018)

Should have changed the title of the thread "Rain coming?" 

With the uncertainty of snow vs rain, and the certainty of high wind, I've decided to cancel my reservation to hotel in Killington 

I will gamble with one uncertainty, but not two.


----------



## Vaughn (Feb 28, 2018)

Still all over the place. 

Wunderground thinks Stratton/Snow is getting 8-12" on Friday. https://www.weather.gov/nerfc/snow shows that to be super localized if true. 

Still worried about wind holds on Friday...


----------



## sankaty (Feb 28, 2018)

Still an extremely challenging forecast.  The forecast discussion from BTV reflects how difficult this forecast is:
https://forecast.weather.gov/produc...TV&product=AFD&format=CI&version=1&glossary=1

NAM is still a crushing snowstorm.  The GFS still has tons of precip, but lots of warmth in the boundary layer, so much of it rain.  The Euro has bumped north a bit.  It has lots of precip over the Cats, a moderate amount over the southern Greens, not much from central VT north.  The latest Euro actually shows about a foot of snow at Windham, but with 1.88 QPF, so there is a lot of non frozen precip in there.

While still highly uncertain, I think chances for a Friday snowstorm from the Cats to the central Greens has increased a bit.  I'm not totally sold on the idea of lots of rain in these areas.  My hunch is that if there are enough dynamics to produce more than an inch liquid equivalent, there will be enough cooling to see primarily snow above 2000 feet.  I'm thinking of February 25th, 2010 as an example of a storm with a similar airmass where dynamic cooling was enough to give lots of snow to the mountains.  My gut tells me that this is either mostly snow or not much of anything in the mountains, but I've been wrong lots of times.

Looks like winds Friday could be an issue.


----------



## cdskier (Feb 28, 2018)

sankaty said:


> Still an extremely challenging forecast.  The forecast discussion from BTV reflects how difficult this forecast is:
> https://forecast.weather.gov/produc...TV&product=AFD&format=CI&version=1&glossary=1



That was the first thing I read earlier this morning...Incredible how much extreme uncertainties there are with this one. On the one hand I hope the NAM is right with how it is modeling the dynamic cooling...but at the same time that solution would potentially make travel on Friday to ski country quite difficult for many people.


----------



## Pez (Feb 28, 2018)

Forecast I just saw on necn looks fairly promising for southern VT.  


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Glenn (Feb 28, 2018)

From NWS Albany's Hazordous Weather Outlook:



> DAYS TWO THROUGH SEVEN...Thursday through Tuesday.
> A moderate to heavy precipitation event is possible Thursday night
> into Friday night as a storm system impacts the region. There is
> still much uncertainty as to precipitation amounts and types.
> ...


----------



## abc (Feb 28, 2018)

Pez said:


> Forecast I just saw on necn looks fairly promising for southern VT.


Even if it’s promising for snow on the ground, will the lifts be spinning given the wind forecast?


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 28, 2018)

abc said:


> Even if it’s promising for snow on the ground, will the lifts be spinning given the wind forecast?



does it really matter? we're in desperate re-building mode. if rebuilding the snowpack means some days without lift access, then earn your turns or do something else this weekend, with the hope that we can ski natural snow into april


----------



## tnt1234 (Feb 28, 2018)

Catskills could be the sweet spot...


----------



## cdskier (Feb 28, 2018)

KustyTheKlown said:


> does it really matter? we're in desperate re-building mode. if rebuilding the snowpack means some days without lift access, then earn your turns or do something else this weekend, with the hope that we can ski natural snow into april



Says the guy running away to Canada that won't be here anyway ;-)


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 28, 2018)

lerops said:


> How likely is The Catskills to do well?



I'm still a Debbie Downer about this event for most, but if anyone gets the goods, it will be the Cats to Gore'ish.

Wind on both Friday and Saturday could be pretty bad in much of the northeast though.


----------



## sankaty (Feb 28, 2018)

The 12Z NAM is way south.  Still crushes the Cats.  Southern Greens get several inches.  North of there, not much.  The 12Z GFS is also a bit south, but significantly cooler than 6Z.  Shows easily a foot+ for the Cats with significant snows also in the southern and central Greens.

I don't have much faith in general in the NAM, so not worrying about that too much.  I'd feel pretty good about decent snows in the higher elevations of the Catskills, as the Euro is also showing a fair amount of snows there.  S VT also has a reasonable chance of heavy snow.  Chances are dicier the further north you go in VT, but still lots of uncertainty there.  If the Euro shows more precip into central VT on the 12Z run, that will increase confidence.  If not . . .

It's such an anomalous set up.  I expect some surprises, good and bad, by Friday afternoon.


----------



## Jully (Feb 28, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> I'm still a Debbie Downer about this event for most, but if anyone gets the goods, it will be the Cats to Gore'ish.
> 
> Wind on both Friday and Saturday could be pretty bad in much of the northeast though.



Will be watching NY in this storm closely. Was eyeing either next weekend or the weekend after (3/17) as a potential trip to Gore or Whiteface if conditions were good.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 28, 2018)

KustyTheKlown said:


> does it really matter? we're in desperate re-building mode.



Agreed.  Take what you can get with this, even if it's only a handful of inches in some places.  Snow is needed big-time.


----------



## cdskier (Feb 28, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> I'm still a Debbie Downer about this event for most, but if anyone gets the goods, it will be the Cats to Gore'ish.



Bristol in western NY could do well too potentially from what I've seen.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 28, 2018)

western new york seems like it will have the longest period of snow with no rain, but, ewwwwww


----------



## tnt1234 (Feb 28, 2018)

hard to figure - Catskills look like borderline rain temps.  And in fact, the thru way/albany etc....seem to be rain events.  So we're banking on elevation delivering snow....seems risky.

On teh other hand, N. Vt drastic lower snow totals, but better temps.

Maybe S. Vt is the right play then?


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 28, 2018)

fwiw, dot gov has whiteface and killington peaks receiving 4-8" and no rain...


----------



## mriceyman (Feb 28, 2018)

Dynamic cooling ftw


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## cdskier (Feb 28, 2018)

KustyTheKlown said:


> western new york seems like it will have the longest period of snow with no rain, but, ewwwwww



ewww? Bristol is actually pretty fun (but I wouldn't be going out of my way to go there and would only go there if I was already in the area).


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 28, 2018)

when I think western ny, I think tug hill lake effect tons of snow but 600" of vertical. I've never been to Bristol. it's probably fine, but I would just never get in the car in Brooklyn and say "alright team, off to Bristol!"

I don't ski west of plattekill in the east


----------



## asnowmobiler (Feb 28, 2018)




----------



## St. Bear (Feb 28, 2018)

KustyTheKlown said:


> fwiw, dot gov has whiteface and killington peaks receiving 4-8" and no rain...


Isn't it generally accepted that most forecasts don't factor in elevation, so a borderline event like this will generally over perform in the mountains?

That's what I'm counting on, at least.

Sent from my Pixel XL using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 28, 2018)

St. Bear said:


> Isn't it generally accepted that most forecasts don't factor in elevation, so a borderline event like this will generally over perform in the mountains?
> 
> That's what I'm counting on, at least.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using AlpineZone mobile app



dot gov factors elevation in. the whiteface forecast is for the observatory. dot gov has lower totals for lake placid


----------



## abc (Feb 28, 2018)

KustyTheKlown said:


> does it really matter? we're in desperate re-building mode. if rebuilding the snowpack means some days without lift access, then earn your turns or do something else this weekend, with the hope that we can ski natural snow into april


It does for those of us who want to ski the fresh now!

I'm going to Big Sky in 2 weeks. So I want the snow now and could care less about the rebuilding than some.


----------



## Jcb890 (Feb 28, 2018)

abc said:


> It does for those of us who want to ski the fresh now!
> 
> I'm going to Big Sky in 2 weeks. So I want the snow now and could care less about the rebuilding than some.


Enjoy!  I've been keeping an eye and it seems to just keep snowing out their.  Their snowpack will be ridiculous.


----------



## cdskier (Feb 28, 2018)

KustyTheKlown said:


> when I think western ny, I think tug hill lake effect tons of snow but 600" of vertical. I've never been to Bristol. it's probably fine, but I would just never get in the car in Brooklyn and say "alright team, off to Bristol!"
> 
> I don't ski west of plattekill in the east



Bristol has 1200' of vertical, but definitely more of a local ski area and not a destination type place. I skied it when I lived out in Rochester, NY. I'd never from here in NJ say "off to Bristol" either lol.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 28, 2018)

yea big sky is having a tremendous season. the sweet spot this year is definitely northern rockies, Canadian rockies, and pacNW


----------



## Pez (Feb 28, 2018)

I don't know about wind but a foot of snow in SVT would set up my spring to be pretty good. 

Plus I have next week off so there's that.  


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Kleetus (Feb 28, 2018)

Booked a room in Rutland for Saturday just in case this performs well. Rooms appear to be booking up with the storm potential, and since I can cancel up to Friday afternoon figured why not. Figure that is a good place to base out of in the event K gets a good dump or SoVT does depending on where this thing goes. 

Now since I actually was pro-active for once in trying to secure a room on short notice instead of re-active, this storm will probably not deliver.


----------



## tumbler (Feb 28, 2018)

abc said:


> It does for those of us who want to ski the fresh now!
> 
> I'm going to Big Sky in 2 weeks. So I want the snow now and could care less about the rebuilding than some.



The fresh is going to be heavy wet stuff.  Not much fun to ski when fresh beyond a couple inches.  Needs lots of human groomin.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 28, 2018)

thick pasty snow is just what the doctor ordered this weekend. then let some fluff fall on march 7 and we're back in biz


----------



## Glenn (Feb 28, 2018)

Heavy snow will help. I was pretty surprised with how much 3" of snow and sleet helped things at Stratton.


----------



## Jully (Feb 28, 2018)

Kleetus said:


> Booked a room in Rutland for Saturday just in case this performs well. Rooms appear to be booking up with the storm potential, and since I can cancel up to Friday afternoon figured why not. Figure that is a good place to base out of in the event K gets a good dump or SoVT does depending on where this thing goes.
> 
> Now since I actually was pro-active for once in trying to secure a room on short notice instead of re-active, this storm will probably not deliver.



Figuring out where to go this weekend is a bit of a challenge for sure. Trying to decide between grabbing a room by Sunday River/the MWV or staying home. If the storm doesn't deliver and/or bombs down south, I'll want to be up north, but if Crotched gets nailed, even if it is nailed with wet slop, I'll probably still wish I was down there.


----------



## Rowsdower (Feb 28, 2018)

I'm not seeing what you guys are seeing. Unless this thing is a serious elevation performer, it looks like the changeover mid storm will depress snowfall totals and leave whatever is on the ground as slop, not snow. 

Actually right now it looks like Hunter and parts of the Catskills could come through ok, but its gonna be a close call.

Edit: I'm gonna pull the trigger on a room up in the Cattys anyway. If this thing comes together Hunter and Platty will be going off. Reminds me of the March 17th storm last year.


----------



## tnt1234 (Feb 28, 2018)

Rowsdower said:


> I'm not seeing what you guys are seeing. Unless this thing is a serious elevation performer, it looks like the changeover mid storm will depress snowfall totals and leave whatever is on the ground as slop, not snow.
> 
> Actually right now it looks like Hunter and parts of the Catskills could come through ok, but its gonna be a close call.
> 
> Edit: I'm gonna pull the trigger on a room up in the Cattys anyway. If this thing comes together Hunter and Platty will be going off. Reminds me of the March 17th storm last year.



Any idea what kind of shape Platte is in right now?  though I guess if they get 20" of wet snow, it doesn't matter - that would open up the whole place I suppose.


----------



## sankaty (Feb 28, 2018)

12Z Euro looks great for the Catskills.  More than a foot of snow in Windham, NY.  It's much cooler than its 0Z run.  As modeled, it might start mixed with some raindrops, but surface temps quickly fall to around 30F for the heart of the event, so it probably wouldn't even be a super wet snow if that model run verified.

It shows a more moderate event for S VT with about 6 inches at Stratton.  Still pretty dry north of there, tapering to only a couple of inches in the Killington area.  I'm hoping it ramps up the precip over VT over the next few runs, but there's no particular reason to think it will other than standard model wobbles.


----------



## hammer (Feb 28, 2018)

Have a room booked for the weekend at Killington, reserved several months ago.  Can't cancel that, and we already bought tickets, so unless the drive is undoable we will be there.

Thoughts on the drive up on Friday and conditions on Saturday?  Trying to see if there will be a better or worse time to drive up from Mass.


----------



## sankaty (Feb 28, 2018)

hammer said:


> Have a room booked for the weekend at Killington, reserved several months ago.  Can't cancel that, and we already bought tickets, so unless the drive is undoable we will be there.
> 
> Thoughts on the drive up on Friday and conditions on Saturday?  Trying to see if there will be a better or worse time to drive up from Mass.



Given the uncertainty with the placement and type of precip, it's really hard to make a guess on how bad travel will be.  The timing is bad, with greatest amount of precip falling between 10AM and 10PM Friday.  With a little luck for travelers, it could be mostly wet in the I-91 valley with most of the snow relegated to the higher elevations.  In fact, that's kind of what the Euro is currently showing,  but it has been cooling with each successive run, so who knows what will actually happen.

Right now, the most difficult travel looks like it would be from NW MA into S VT, but that could change.


----------



## x10003q (Feb 28, 2018)

This storm is going to drop a mess on the roads from the flatlands to the mountains making the Friday drive north a pain in the ass while dropping only a few flakes on the mountains. The only thing worse than this for weekend warriors is a Sunday snow storm for the ride home.:???:


----------



## Kleetus (Feb 28, 2018)

Rowsdower said:


> I'm not seeing what you guys are seeing. Unless this thing is a serious elevation performer, it looks like the changeover mid storm will depress snowfall totals and leave whatever is on the ground as slop, not snow.
> 
> Actually right now it looks like Hunter and parts of the Catskills could come through ok, but its gonna be a close call.
> 
> Edit: I'm gonna pull the trigger on a room up in the Cattys anyway. If this thing comes together Hunter and Platty will be going off. Reminds me of the March 17th storm last year.



This is my plan B. If things come together for the Cats, will cancel the Rutland room and get a place down there.


----------



## tumbler (Feb 28, 2018)

KustyTheKlown said:


> thick pasty snow is just what the doctor ordered this weekend. then let some fluff fall on march 7 and we're back in biz



100% agreed.


----------



## podunk77 (Feb 28, 2018)

Hoping for good karma for the Cats but also for Catamount and Butternut, where I'll be for a portion of next week.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 28, 2018)

I give no credence to the GFS 15 days out, but ugh march 14-17 is looking problematic AF at the moment. :evil:


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 28, 2018)

Rowsdower said:


> *I'm not seeing what you guys are seeing. Unless this thing is a serious elevation performer, it looks like the changeover mid storm will depress snowfall totals *
> 
> Actually* right now it looks like Hunter and parts of the Catskills could come through ok, but its gonna be a close call.*



This.

   Unless the models are pretty off, this isnt going to do much for anyone other than NYS and _mayb_e s.VT if they get lucky.



tnt1234 said:


> *Any idea what kind of shape Platte is in right now?*  though I guess if they get 20" of wet snow, it doesn't matter - that would open up the whole place I suppose.



LOOKS TERRIBLE.  I had the same thought, that if they get 15" maybe I'll head up on Sunday after the wind dies.  But looking at these webcams makes you want to cry.  Bare ground all over it seems.   I had no idea they got trashed so bad


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 28, 2018)

What's interesting is that Wunderground has at least temporarily switched to optimistic mode


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 28, 2018)

ugh^ (re: plattekill photos)

while I'm not giving up yet and have faith that march will provide, it's warm and sunny in nyc, and I can't even ride my bike. two weeks ago I dropped my keys (car, apartment, bike locks, and work remote access device) down a NYC sewer. everything was replaceable except for the bike keys, and now I need to find someone to help me cut bike locks.


----------



## Glenn (Feb 28, 2018)

The ride up Friday could be interesting. We've had a few that had us in the rain for 90% of the ride up 91, then we hit Bernardston and things get snowy in a hurry. Happened for me in that late February/Early March storm a few years back; "Mt. Snow "Snowicane"" as they called it. Then again for that foot of fresh a few Thanksgivings ago. I remember we hopped off Exit 1 after seeing close to 10 cars off the road and one big rig stuck on the hill just north of the Welcome Center.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 28, 2018)

Glenn said:


> The ride up Friday could be interesting. We've had a few that had us in the rain for 90% of the ride up 91, then we hit Bernardston and things get snowy in a hurry. Happened for me in that late February/Early March storm a few years back; "Mt. Snow "Snowicane"" as they called it. Then again for that foot of fresh a few Thanksgivings ago. I remember we hopped off Exit 1 after seeing close to 10 cars off the road and one big rig stuck on the hill just north of the Welcome Center.



Yup!!!

Gotta go to the condo at Mount Snow 1st, and then grab E and head up to just North of Killington Friday night ahead of her state meet at Middlebury Snowbowl Saturday-Monday.....

And that's after making a bit of a white knuckle drive this past Sunday AM from the condo up to Pico for D's race....  First tracks sometimes are great. First tracks on a DARK 100 north descending the 11 or so miles from the Mount Snow area down to 30 in Wardsboro in the dark with heavy snow before the plows hit it, isn't fun!!!


----------



## legalskier (Feb 28, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> I had the same thought, that if they get 15" maybe I'll head up on Sunday after the wind dies.



Platty's been having a rough time of it lately- hopefully this storm will deliver. At Belle yesterday I was surprised how well their base is holding up- here's Dot Nebel:


There was a lot of chatter on the lift rides about the expected snows, not only on Friday but several times next week. Some nice natural on top of this base and they'll be in very nice shape. *fingers crossed*


----------



## sankaty (Feb 28, 2018)

I'm really not too concerned about warmth for the ski areas at this point.  The models are tending cooler in the boundary layer with each run.  The big question is whether heavy precip makes it north of the Catskills.  If it does, I'm confident it will be at least 90% snow.

I don't put too much stock in the NAM, the the 18Z run that is coming out now is crazy.  It prints out almost 20" of snow for NYC.  Far southern NJ sees more than a foot of snow in 6 hours.  I don't think this will happen, but the point is each run shows a new evolution.  The main constant has been that the Catskills do OK, but it's touch and go getting precip further north.  The latest NAM shows about 20" for the Catskills, about a foot for Mt. Snow/Stratton, 6-8 Killington/Pico, and not much north of there.  The NAM is notorious for overdoing precip and has been all over the place, so I don't think these numbers mean much in isolation.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 28, 2018)

sankaty said:


> I don't put too much stock in the NAM, the the 18Z run that is coming out now is crazy.



49" for Hunter on the latest 3km run... lol


----------



## tnt1234 (Feb 28, 2018)

bdfreetuna said:


> What's interesting is that Wunderground has at least temporarily switched to optimistic mode
> 
> View attachment 23364



boy, look at that.....


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 28, 2018)

KustyTheKlown said:


> now I need to find someone to help me cut bike locks.



I'd recommend Harlem.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 28, 2018)

racially tinged.

I was planning on asking the cops to just cut it for me. also racially tinged in that I feel confident doing this as a mid 30s white dude


----------



## tnt1234 (Feb 28, 2018)

All but decided on catskills over stowe.  Kind of hurts, but half the drive for 4x the snow seems like the right move. 

This of course all but assures a surprise big storm for the north country.


----------



## cdskier (Feb 28, 2018)

tnt1234 said:


> All but decided on catskills over stowe.  Kind of hurts, but half the drive for 4x the snow seems like the right move.
> 
> This of course all but assures a surprise big storm for the north country.



As long as the roads are drive-able on Friday I'll be in Sugarbush this weekend. If my ski gear was home instead of in VT, I'd be tempted to stay home and day trip to the Cats instead though if the forecast continued to show them doing well.


----------



## sankaty (Feb 28, 2018)

This model is not particularly reliable at this range (84hr RGEM), but this would not suck:



Posted for entertainment purposed only.

Edit:  Not sure why it's so small.  The orange/red areas are 10"+


----------



## abc (Feb 28, 2018)

The way I see it, there's no way I want to chance driving up to VT on Friday in the thick of the storm. 

So do I want to gamble to pre-position on Thursday? The answer is no. Not because the low snow total. 6" on K would be pretty darn sweet. But with the high wind forecast, it could turn into a very frustrating waiting for the lift to turn day. 

The Cats may get a good dump is the other factor. Why drive 4 hrs and pay for motel when I can sleep in my own bed for free?


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 28, 2018)

assuming the reports and models are correct, I agree, no reason to pass up a possible 20" in the cats, that never happens, and travel will be treacherous


----------



## cdskier (Feb 28, 2018)

KustyTheKlown said:


> assuming the reports and models are correct, I agree, no reason to pass up a possible 20" in the cats, that never happens, and travel will be treacherous



The travel part depends which model verifies and what actually happens. While the Cats are more likely to do well, the Hudson Valley itself is still highly questionable and could be more rain than snow. So the Thruway could be possibly ok. I'd be going almost up to Lake George before cutting across to VT and at that point you're above much of the precip. I need to see more model runs though for sure and get a better handle on timing...


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 28, 2018)

Canuck model FTW right now


----------



## machski (Feb 28, 2018)

Personally, I wouldn't believe any model for this storm on precip type or amount.  Best shot for snow is highest elevation furthest west (IE Whiteface).  New England high terrain may do ok in the end but will likely start wet there.  Also risk with Northern reaches possibly getting shut out of precip altogether.  Tough storm to plan for.

Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## tnt1234 (Feb 28, 2018)

bdfreetuna said:


> Canuck model FTW right now



details?


----------



## Not Sure (Feb 28, 2018)

Elk FTW in Pa. Hopefully not too many fallen trees to get around .


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 28, 2018)

tnt1234 said:


> details?



10" - 14" for just about all mountains in VT south of I-89.

Berkshires 7"

Better for Gore especially than the NAM. 18" for Gore and Catskills.

New Hampshire starts to depend more on elevation. Maine kind of gets shafted.

Not very much at all for PA (which looks insane on the last NAM).

This is based on a 48 hour outlook which doesn't go far enough forward to account for the tail end of parts of the storm. The midnight model will give us a first peek at the whole picture. RDPS seems to be one of the more reliable models for snowfall though without exaggerating. Sometimes it can underestimate for the same reason. There may be reasons to give one model more credibility over others at this point in time but I'm still learning.


----------



## rocks860 (Feb 28, 2018)

So without reading back through 5 pages is this going to be legit in Vermont? I’m trying to decide whether to go somewhere on Saturday. If not Vermont would somewhere else make more sense? I’d be coming from Connecticut 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andrec10 (Feb 28, 2018)

rocks860 said:


> So without reading back through 5 pages is this going to be legit in Vermont? I’m trying to decide whether to go somewhere on Saturday. If not Vermont would somewhere else make more sense? I’d be coming from Connecticut
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Catskills...


----------



## rocks860 (Feb 28, 2018)

Any place in particular? I’m not too familiar with the catskills


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Euler (Feb 28, 2018)

A meteorologist I trust on AmericanWX (https://www.americanwx.com/bb/forum/9-new-england/) is saying 8-12" of pasty snow for SoVT resorts.  My fingers are crossed and hopes are going up at this point


----------



## caribchakita (Feb 28, 2018)

I'd say S. NH and S. VT will have some decent snow. Due to wind, Sunday may be the best bet. We are considering Crotched or Mt. Snow for Sunday, a blast up and back, same day. CM has 44.00 tickets. Snow, I can get 55.00 but I am thinking smaller mountain, low key and plus. Francestown General Store has killer donuts and an insane collection of craft beers. WIN


----------



## rocks860 (Feb 28, 2018)

I was thinking maybe mount snow as a relatively quick day trip


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dhmcgill87 (Feb 28, 2018)

NWS now gives hunter a 29% chance of 12+ inches. and that's in town, not factoring elevation on the slopes.

high bust potential, but still encouraging.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## tnt1234 (Feb 28, 2018)

rocks860 said:


> I was thinking maybe mount snow as a relatively quick day trip
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not sure how far the drives would be, but Hunter and Belleayre are probably closest to the thruway.  (I've never been to Windham).  Plattekil is awesome, but farther west, and struggling right now - so they need to get hit big.

Between Hunter and Belleayre, Hunter is a taller mountain.  Belleayre has nice steep pitch and little run out on the tomahawk side, but that lift is probably only 900 vert - maybe 1,000?  

Bell has great trees if they are open.  Hunter not so much as far as I know.  But they won't be ready until this storm hits 15-20" I'd guess....

If you turn it into an overnight, Bell>Platty would be a nice time.  Avoid Hunter on Saturday. Gonna be a zoo.


----------



## chuckstah (Feb 28, 2018)

caribchakita said:


> I'd say S. NH and S. VT will have some decent snow. Due to wind, Sunday may be the best bet. We are considering Crotched or Mt. Snow for Sunday, a blast up and back, same day. CM has 44.00 tickets. Snow, I can get 55.00 but I am thinking smaller mountain, low key and plus. Francestown General Store has killer donuts and an insane collection of craft beers. WIN



I skied Crotched today.  Really fun spring conditions but super low tide on many trails.  6 plus inches of solid snow and all will be good.  Rain? Most trails are done.


----------



## rocks860 (Feb 28, 2018)

tnt1234 said:


> Not sure how far the drives would be, but Hunter and Belleayre are probably closest to the thruway.  (I've never been to Windham).  Plattekil is awesome, but farther west, and struggling right now - so they need to get hit big.
> 
> Between Hunter and Belleayre, Hunter is a taller mountain.  Belleayre has nice steep pitch and little run out on the tomahawk side, but that lift is probably only 900 vert - maybe 1,000?
> 
> ...



I’ve been to platty before, took me about as long as it takes me to get to sugarbush from here


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rowsdower (Feb 28, 2018)

KustyTheKlown said:


> assuming the reports and models are correct, I agree, no reason to pass up a possible 20" in the cats, that never happens, and travel will be treacherous



That literally happened last year. It was amazing. I was still riding thigh deep at Belleayre off Castlebrook two days later.


----------



## tnt1234 (Feb 28, 2018)

rocks860 said:


> I’ve been to platty before, took me about as long as it takes me to get to sugarbush from here
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 So Bell or Hunter would be about 30min. closer.  Maybe a little less.   Tough call - SB might get some snow and of course is 10x better than the catskills...


----------



## sankaty (Feb 28, 2018)

The 0Z NAM is a nice bump north and a little cooler, looking much better for southern and even central VT up to about Killington.  It still is insane for the Catskills.

Taken literally, shows 30"+ for most of the Cats.  About 20" for Stratton/Snow, 10-12" for Okemo/Killington.  The NAM has to be taken with a grain of salt, but if it verified, somewhere in the Catskills might break 40".

Pretty much all the models are showing a huge storm for the Catskills now, though 30"+ is hard to believe.

Also, it shows Boston getting about 3 inches of rain, then 15 inches of snow.  Unlikely.


----------



## cdskier (Feb 28, 2018)

sankaty said:


> The 0Z NAM is a nice bump north and a little cooler, looking much better for southern and even central VT up to about Killington.  It still is insane for the Catskills.
> 
> Taken literally, shows 30"+ for most of the Cats.  About 20" for Stratton/Snow, 10-12" for Okemo/Killington.  The NAM has to be taken with a grain of salt, but if it verified, somewhere in the Catskills might break 40".



And about 2-3" for Sugarbush


----------



## rocks860 (Feb 28, 2018)

Yeah I probably wouldn’t go all the way to sugarbush, probably some in southern vt. That’s why I was thinkin maybe mount snow. Haven’t been there in years


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ss20 (Feb 28, 2018)

I am so torn between Mount Snow or Belleayre.  If this tracks north...Mount Snow gets 12"+ while Belle gets rain Thursday night followed by a good dump of snow, but not enough to get anything open Friday.  If it tracks south...Mount Snow gets 6" of snow (still not enough to open naturals) while Belleayre gets a storm between 2 and 3 FEET.  

And then for the weekend at home either Thunder Ridge is gonna get the rest of its snow washed way with 2"-3" of rain, or it could switch over and there could be a surprise 6" on the ground.


----------



## abc (Feb 28, 2018)

Now I remember why I rarely chase storms in the east. This one is so typical:

- Treacherous travel the the onset of the storm, ok, need to pre-position ($$, one extra night hotel pre-storm)
- High wind came with the storm == lifts on wind hold (waste of time)
- Windy and bitterly cold AFTER the storm -- OK, not this storm. But that's because it's so warm some of the precip may be RAIN! 

I'll decide when I get up on Friday morning whether it's worth taking the day off to head over to the Cats (Windham or Belleayre). And if the wind's howling, I'm going to sit tight at home to see if any area spin their chairs. 

Saturday will be a tougher choice. It maybe too treacherous to change location on Friday evening regardless of what I do on Friday. And SOME PLACE will have decent skiing. Unfortunately, we just don't know where yet.


----------



## sankaty (Feb 28, 2018)

ss20 said:


> I am so torn between Mount Snow or Belleayre.  If this tracks north...Mount Snow gets 12"+ while Belle gets rain Thursday night followed by a good dump of snow, but not enough to get anything open Friday.  If it tracks south...Mount Snow gets 6" of snow (still not enough to open naturals) while Belleayre gets a storm between 2 and 3 FEET.
> 
> And then for the weekend at home either Thunder Ridge is gonna get the rest of its snow washed way with 2"-3" of rain, or it could switch over and there could be a surprise 6" on the ground.



I don't think you have to worry much about rain at Belleayre.  Just about all the models (including the Euro) are showing 15+ there, with some showing much more.  I think Mt. Snow is likely to do well too, but the odds are that the Cats will get significantly more snow.


----------



## Rowsdower (Feb 28, 2018)

This could be sick.

This could also be a total bummer.


----------



## gladerider (Feb 28, 2018)

bring it on!
looks like i am heading to Belle saturday


----------



## rocks860 (Feb 28, 2018)

Would be like 2 hours to get to mount snow or 3 to get to Belleayre. I think I passed Belleayre when I was going to plattekill that time


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 28, 2018)

This storm has huge



potential.

Catskills looking great, other than that I'm not very snoptimistic right now.


----------



## lerops (Feb 28, 2018)

rocks860 said:


> Would be like 2 hours to get to mount snow or 3 to get to Belleayre. I think I passed Belleayre when I was going to plattekill that time
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Right, 15-20 minutes past Belleayre. 99% of the cars take a left to Belleayre on Route 28, and the wise 1% continue to Plattekill. Love that place!




Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## abc (Mar 1, 2018)

lerops said:


> Right, 15-20 minutes past Belleayre. 99% of the cars take a left to Belleayre on Route 28, and the wise 1% continue to Plattekill. Love that place!


Now it's 0.9%. 

As some of us previously Platty skiers bought MAX. I felt a bit conflicted about going to Belleayre instead of Platty. But with MAX pass going away, I'd like to take advantage of it and go to Belleayre this year.


----------



## benski (Mar 1, 2018)

KustyTheKlown said:


> racially tinged.
> 
> I was planning on asking the cops to just cut it for me. also racially tinged in that I feel confident doing this as a mid 30s white dude



You should ask the cops. You would still look like a criminal unlocking it anyway. I got a lot of dirty looks once when I had to unlock my bike from a public street with 5 identical bikes near it and I went to my bike last.


----------



## sankaty (Mar 1, 2018)

Naturally all the models double down with 12+ into S VT except the Euro, which only has 8-10" for the Catskills and 2-3" for S VT.  Oy.


----------



## lerops (Mar 1, 2018)

abc said:


> Now it's 0.9%.
> 
> As some of us previously Platty skiers bought MAX. I felt a bit conflicted about going to Belleayre instead of Platty. But with MAX pass going away, I'd like to take advantage of it and go to Belleayre this year.



Exactly how I feel as a Max Pass owner. 

But there is always next year!



Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Euler (Mar 1, 2018)

I was optimistic when I went to bed, and upon waking this morning, back to confused.



BenedictGomez said:


> This storm has huge
> 
> View attachment 23369
> 
> ...


----------



## VTKilarney (Mar 1, 2018)

Epic snow is coming.  I’m in the Caribbean.


----------



## urungus (Mar 1, 2018)

lerops said:


> abc said:
> 
> 
> > Now it's 0.9%.
> ...



What about Windham?  It’s also on the Max Pass and looks to be getting a foot plus of snow.   Never been to either place.  My understanding is that Belleayre is typically less crowded, but I am hesitant to go there because the advanced trails look pretty short.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 1, 2018)

SoVT realism here.....  From Mount Snow's own snow report, and from long term experience, their paid met is usually a touch conservative, but not that far off the vast majority of the time in precip types and quantities....

They're calling for 2-5" tomorrow in their latest snow report from this morning

On the plus side, the new gear box for the Bluebird has been installed, and after some testing this morning/today, the Bluebird should be back online at some point today....


----------



## cdskier (Mar 1, 2018)

urungus said:


> What about Windham?  It’s also on the Max Pass and looks to be getting a foot plus of snow.   Never been to either place.  My understanding is that Belleayre is typically less crowded, but I am hesitant to go there because the advanced trails look pretty short.



They may be somewhat short, but they are a lot of fun and I prefer them to Windham's advanced terrain. They typically have a good mix of trails that are groomed flat and others that are fully bumped up.


----------



## Glenn (Mar 1, 2018)

NWS Albany (tends to be conservative as well) is calling for 4-8" in the Southern Greens with isolated 10" in spots. Once you get out of the Greens and into Southern Windham county, totals drop off a bit. No watches or advisories there as of now. We'll take what we can get in SoVT. Some heavy snow will do wonders. May not bring the woods into play, but will really help with resurfacing existing terrain. 

drjeff,
Safe travels! I've had some white knuckle rides taking the backroads from 30, through South Newfane and into East Dover. Unplowed roads at 6:30AM after a good storm. Good times!


----------



## sankaty (Mar 1, 2018)

Latest NAM still has big snows into S VT.  20"+
Hopefully, the Euro converges with the other guidance at 12Z.

My main thoughts are that I'm glad I don't make a living forecasting this storm.  Ski areas aside, the guidance shows a range of 0-24" for many highly populated lowland areas in the NE in the next 48 hours, and it's not immediately obvious which is correct.  I'd be inclined to go on the low side, but I wouldn't want my paycheck to depend on it.


----------



## rocks860 (Mar 1, 2018)

I think I’m gonna go with mount snow for saturday


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 1, 2018)

The NAM is now the only model showing massive snows, and the NAM is almost always wrong.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 1, 2018)

I follow a ton of mets on Facebook.  You know it's a tough storm for them to figure out when few have to balls to put out snowmaps and they're all waiting until the last possible minute to do so.

Here's one from this morning, one of only 2 I've seen today.  Wimps!


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 1, 2018)

Matt Noyes calling for 12"+ in So. Greens and Berks.
https://twitter.com/MattNBCBoston/status/969229952766873606?s=19

Sent from my Pixel XL using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## sankaty (Mar 1, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> The NAM is now the only model showing massive snows, and the NAM is almost always wrong.



What counts as massive?  The 6Z GFS was showing about 20" for the Cats.  The 12Z RGEM 15"+.

Agree that the relying on the NAM on its own is unwise.  I just noticed that the 3K NAM using the Kuchera method shows spot 75" amounts for the Catskills.  You can bank on that!

I really do think that the Catskills are in a good spot for 12-24", though.


----------



## lerops (Mar 1, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> The NAM is now the only model showing massive snows, and the NAM is almost always wrong.



LOL


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## cdskier (Mar 1, 2018)

sankaty said:


> What counts as massive?  The 6Z GFS was showing about 20" for the Cats.



The 12Z GFS still appears to be showing similar high amounts for the Cats as well.

Looking very much like tomorrow is going to be a "play it by ear" type of scenario for my normal drive up to VT. The I87 corridor is so borderline. NWS Area Forecast Discussion really highlights the difficulty they are having as well. The difference between heavy rain and heavy snow is only a couple degrees...


----------



## tnt1234 (Mar 1, 2018)

urungus said:


> What about Windham?  It’s also on the Max Pass and looks to be getting a foot plus of snow.   Never been to either place.  My understanding is that Belleayre is typically less crowded, but I am hesitant to go there because the advanced trails look pretty short.



Yeah, that is true about bell.  But the runs off the Tomahawk have little to no run out, and have pockets of trees, and bike trails to play in - obviously this is more interesting later int eh day tomorrow or saturday, as they are brown now.  

There is also a fun, all natural hike to trail on the opposite side that is nice, and with some skiable trees on teh right.  Just be careful or you end up down at the road.

Finally, the Dream Catcher Glade - again, when open, which hopefully will be tomorrow PM or Saturday - is great - about 800 vert of nice uninterrupted trees.


----------



## tnt1234 (Mar 1, 2018)

Just booked rooms in teh catskills for tonight and tomorrow.  Hope the forecast holds.

Bell or Hunter tomorrow, Platty on Saturday.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 1, 2018)

cdskier said:


> The difference between heavy rain and heavy snow is only a couple degrees...



Paying attention to "real world" temps versus modeled temps will the absolute key thing to look at once this starts.


----------



## Oz Von Toco (Mar 1, 2018)

Also booked up for Catskills with some buddies. Another buddy is chancing it in SoVT. Hoping it works out for all of us. Hunter tomorrow and belleayre or windham Saturday, does windham have tree runs? I didn't love belle the one time I was there but the trees were not in play that day. And who doesn't like to play in the trees?


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 1, 2018)

FWIW, if the models are correct I dont think many people will be skiing tomorrow.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Mar 1, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> FWIW, if the models are correct I dont think many people will be skiing tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 23375



explain?


----------



## drjeff (Mar 1, 2018)

bdfreetuna said:


> explain?



Can you say wind holds??

forecast looking at 100mph winds down to the 5000 ft level or so near the center, and the wind field, with some lesser winds, but still strong, extends out quite a ways.....


----------



## benski (Mar 1, 2018)

tnt1234 said:


> Yeah, that is true about bell.  But the runs off the Tomahawk have little to no run out, and have pockets of trees, and bike trails to play in - obviously this is more interesting later int eh day tomorrow or saturday, as they are brown now.
> .



Except on weekend when the gondola runs but not Tomahawk.


----------



## tnt1234 (Mar 1, 2018)

benski said:


> Except on weekend when the gondola runs but not Tomahawk.



I thought they close the 7 lift on weekends, not the tomahawk?  No?


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 1, 2018)

Looks promising. https://twitter.com/weatherbell/status/969256339754176514?s=19

Sent from my Pixel XL using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## cdskier (Mar 1, 2018)

benski said:


> Except on weekend when the gondola runs but not Tomahawk.



Do you mean on weekDAYs? 



tnt1234 said:


> I thought they close the 7 lift on weekends, not the tomahawk?  No?



As far as I know, Lift 7 and Tomahawk both run on the weekend. During the week they only run the Gondola and Superchief though and not the two upper mountain fixed grip chairs.


----------



## tnt1234 (Mar 1, 2018)

cdskier said:


> Do you mean on weekDAYs?
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I know, Lift 7 and Tomahawk both run on the weekend. During the week they only run the Gondola and Superchief though and not the two upper mountain fixed grip chairs.



Ah - got it.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 1, 2018)

Better late than never, here's another "first call" map.


----------



## caribchakita (Mar 1, 2018)

This weather geek usually hits in spot on

Crown Weather

6-12" south of Rutland

https://twitter.com/crownweather?lang=en


----------



## GregoryIsaacs (Mar 1, 2018)

Heres the real question.... Will a legit snow map that doesn't feature a 0-30" probability come out before the storm?


----------



## drjeff (Mar 1, 2018)

GregoryIsaacs said:


> Heres the real question.... Will a legit snow map that doesn't feature a 0-30" probability come out before the storm?




Nope, because with this storm, that 0-30" range could very well occur within 50 miles!!!!


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 1, 2018)

drjeff said:


> Nope, because with this storm, that 0-30" range could very well occur within 50 miles!!!!


Being the resident Mt. Snow expert - do you think they'll run the lifts tomorrow with those winds?  Are we looking at lots of wind holds or only lower mountain lifts being open tomorrow?


----------



## bdfreetuna (Mar 1, 2018)

Jcb890 said:


> Being the resident Mt. Snow expert - do you think they'll run the lifts tomorrow with those winds?  Are we looking at lots of wind holds or only lower mountain lifts being open tomorrow?



I would probably start lapping the North Face if it gets windy... might be able to keep skiing longer as long as you don't leave the North Face


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 1, 2018)

bdfreetuna said:


> I would probably start lapping the North Face if it gets windy... might be able to keep skiing longer as long as you don't leave the North Face


Won't they just kick you off the North Face/close it down though?  Otherwise people could keep skiing/riding down and getting stuck at the bottom during a wind hold.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 1, 2018)

Jcb890 said:


> Being the resident Mt. Snow expert - do you think they'll run the lifts tomorrow with those winds?  Are we looking at lots of wind holds or only lower mountain lifts being open tomorrow?



Predicted wind speeds and wind direction(s) make me think that summit access, via any of the options to get there, is going to be an issue for some, if not all day

I'm at home in CT until tomorrow afternoon when I'm supposed to head up, so I've got no skin in the powder game tomorrow... Just trying to give my honest opinion based on how lift ops at Mount Snow often are in the weather.

The Bluebird might be OK wind speed wise, it's going to be more about the wind direction is my hunch.  Nor'easters are often wind hold issues for the Northface lifts is my experience.....


----------



## Rowsdower (Mar 1, 2018)

Greek Peak? Is there anywhere even to stay around there?


----------



## rocks860 (Mar 1, 2018)

Debating whether to buy my mount snow ticket on liftopia now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## benski (Mar 1, 2018)

Rowsdower said:


> Greek Peak? Is there anywhere even to stay around there?



Lots of condos and a large hotel. I think they went bankrupt a few years ago from building to many units. Also a lot of hotels in Binghamton and I know there are hotels in Ithaca. Probably hotels in cortlandt too.


----------



## skifree (Mar 1, 2018)

rocks860 said:


> Debating whether to buy my mount snow ticket on liftopia now
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



if you belong to a ski club just buy at mountain.


----------



## rocks860 (Mar 1, 2018)

skifree said:


> if you belong to a ski club just buy at mountain.



I do not


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glenn (Mar 1, 2018)

Winter Weather Advisory now issued for Eastern Windham County in SoVT....2-6". We'll see if any adjustments are made for the Southern Greens/Western Windham area.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Mar 1, 2018)

rocks860 said:


> Debating whether to buy my mount snow ticket on liftopia now



Mt Snow getting plenty of snow sounds like a sure bet at this point.

Now will it be too windy to run the lifts, that I can't tell you.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Mar 1, 2018)

Jcb890 said:


> Won't they just kick you off the North Face/close it down though?  Otherwise people could keep skiing/riding down and getting stuck at the bottom during a wind hold.



Sounds logical.


----------



## nysskier (Mar 1, 2018)

all lifts run on weekends


----------



## rocks860 (Mar 1, 2018)

bdfreetuna said:


> Mt Snow getting plenty of snow sounds like a sure bet at this point.
> 
> Now will it be too windy to run the lifts, that I can't tell you.



Sounds like tomorrow will be the windy day, hopefully Saturday not so much


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drjeff (Mar 1, 2018)

nysskier said:


> all lifts are scheduled to run weather permitting on weekends



Fixed it for 'ya


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 1, 2018)

bdfreetuna said:


> Mt Snow getting plenty of snow sounds like a sure bet at this point.
> 
> Now will it be too windy to run the lifts, that I can't tell you.



GFS isn't looking great for So VT tomorrow. Nam only looks okay and only until 11am


----------



## legalskier (Mar 1, 2018)

Looking very good for the Poconos & north into the 'Cats:
http://www.weathernj.com/march-1-dangerous-situation-unfolding/

However: "This is a very difficult forecast given the extensive dynamics. Expect  an overall moderate-to-historic nor’easter. Prepare for historic. Hope  for moderate.  That’s about as good as we can do heading into this mess."


----------



## rocks860 (Mar 1, 2018)

Guess I’ll hold out until tomorrow to buy a ticket, if all else fails I’ll just buy one at the mountain


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rocks860 (Mar 1, 2018)

Ha just got an email from plattekill suggesting 10-20 inches. Granted the graphic said in huge letters “early call, expect this to change”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bdfreetuna (Mar 1, 2018)

Bombogenesis
dynamic cooling
winter cyclone
bands of snow for days


----------



## urungus (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## JimG. (Mar 1, 2018)

So who will be at Belleayre tomorrow?

Driving up early tomorrow to ski then staying over in Pine Hill into Saturday. Might do Belle again or head over to Platty.


----------



## Orca (Mar 1, 2018)

Snow is never coming because God is punishing the unclean and wicked Yankees fans. Unfortunately, we virtuous and pure Red Sox fans are suffering the collateral damage from His heavenly hand. Ugh!


----------



## rocks860 (Mar 1, 2018)

Orca said:


> Snow is never coming because God is punishing the unclean and wicked Yankees fans. Unfortunately, we virtuous and pure Red Sox fans are suffering the collateral damage from His heavenly hand. Ugh!



God damn Yankees always ruining everything


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abc (Mar 1, 2018)

JimG. said:


> So who will be at Belleayre tomorrow?
> 
> Driving up early tomorrow to ski then staying over in Pine Hill into Saturday. Might do Belle again or head over to Platty.


I may. Provided the lifts are spinning and roads are passable. 

It will be a morning of decision though.


----------



## tnt1234 (Mar 1, 2018)

JimG. said:


> So who will be at Belleayre tomorrow?
> 
> Driving up early tomorrow to ski then staying over in Pine Hill into Saturday. Might do Belle again or head over to Platty.


in phonecia now - thinking platty tomorrow, but may change to bell. final call in am.


----------



## abc (Mar 1, 2018)

So, it's raining buckets down here in the flat land already. 

Is it snowing up in the Cats yet? Or raining?


----------



## tnt1234 (Mar 1, 2018)

abc said:


> So, it's raining buckets down here in the flat land already.
> 
> Is it snowing up in the Cats yet? Or raining?



rain.


----------



## cdskier (Mar 1, 2018)

tnt1234 said:


> rain.



Should be getting close to changing to snow though...32 at the summit of Belleayre and down to 37 at the base according to their weather station data


----------



## JimG. (Mar 1, 2018)

abc said:


> I may. Provided the lifts are spinning and roads are passable.
> 
> It will be a morning of decision though.



Olive green and black pants, orange and brown jacket, gray helmet.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 1, 2018)

People expect to ski tomorrow?


----------



## abc (Mar 1, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> People expect to ski tomorrow?


If the lifts are spinning. (I know, not a given)


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 1, 2018)

abc said:


> If the lifts are spinning. (I know, not a given)



I mean, were I forced to bet, I'd double-down on "not spinning", I really dont understand how they could run the lists if the models are correct.


----------



## abc (Mar 1, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> I mean, were I forced to bet, I'd double-down on "not spinning", I really dont understand how they could run the lists if the models are correct.


I know. 

I'm not optimistic. But the skis are in the car just in case. I'm working from home tomorrow. If the lifts are turning, I'll just head to the hills.


----------



## kingslug (Mar 1, 2018)

Remember when y'all said..oh..youll be away and well get hit with a monster...well..theyre ya go.


----------



## Oz Von Toco (Mar 1, 2018)

My weather app says it's been snowing the last 2 hours but it's just been raining here. 5 miles from hunter lol


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Oz Von Toco (Mar 2, 2018)

I'm glad my cranky ass went to sleep bc Ma Nature delivered the goods. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## tnt1234 (Mar 2, 2018)

Oz Von Toco said:


> I'm glad my cranky ass went to sleep bc Ma Nature delivered the goods. View attachment 23382
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



where is that?


----------



## Not Sure (Mar 2, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> People expect to ski tomorrow?
> 
> View attachment 23381



That map picture doesn't look too bad 20kts? But the gusts will be crazy . Yes people will , but it would really suck if your on a lift and the power goes out . If I was going today I'd take my AT setup just in case .


----------



## legalskier (Mar 2, 2018)

Kaboom for the Catskills

7:18 a.m.:
Hunter, Belle & Platty snow cams look very good:
https://www.huntermtn.com/web-cams/
http://www.belleayre.com/the-mountain/webcam-feed
http://plattekill.com/mountain-info/web-cam

As does Elk:
https://www.elkskier.com/slopes/webcam

Less at Montage:
https://www.montagemountainresorts.com/live-cams/

Nothing at Camelback & Blue (yet):
https://www.skicamelback.com/galleries/webcams/
http://www.skibluemt.com/mountain-cams/

 Catamount, not so much (yet):
http://www.skibluemt.com/mountain-cams/


----------



## sankaty (Mar 2, 2018)

4" of snow so far in Reading, VT, at 1600'
Not too dense at 29F
Wind not much of a factor so far, but that could change quickly

Not yet sure if I'm going to try Okemo, Magic, or Stratton


----------



## SIKSKIER (Mar 2, 2018)

From what I've seen a lot of the snowfall is elevation dependent except for the Cats.I had to laugh watching Tim Kelly last night as he had the Cat region getting 5-20 inches for just that reason.


----------



## fplopes (Mar 2, 2018)

I have about a feet on snow at my place in Windham.  more coming.......


----------



## sankaty (Mar 2, 2018)

Already 8" plus in the Albany area just 200' ASL.  Seems to be snow everywhere in southern and central VT.


----------



## Glenn (Mar 2, 2018)

Mt. Snow and Stratton are saying 5-6" so far. I'm pleasantly surprised to see it snowing on our webcams just North of Bratt. We're at about 800ft +/- of elevation.


----------



## rocks860 (Mar 2, 2018)

Hmmm my conundrum now is do I go to mount snow or magic


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rowsdower (Mar 2, 2018)

rocks860 said:


> Hmmm my conundrum now is do I go to mount snow or magic
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Magic.  Red chair less likely to be on wind hold as well.


----------



## nysskier (Mar 2, 2018)

At least 10 " at Bell 9am


----------



## rocks860 (Mar 2, 2018)

Not today, tomorrow 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rocks860 (Mar 2, 2018)

Basically I’m just wondering whether this snow will make a difference in having decent coverage on what’s open at magic, or weather it will still be treacherous on newly opened stuff.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYDB (Mar 2, 2018)

rocks860 said:


> Basically I’m just wondering whether this snow will make a difference in having decent coverage on what’s open at magic, or weather it will still be treacherous on newly opened stuff.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



No doubt it will still be rock ski's / boards on the newly opened stuff at magic.  But I am guessing it won't be that bad with the dense nature of the snowfall.  

But on a saturday?  Battling crowds at Mt snow where they will groom the fuck out of everything save the northface for the weekend crowd vs mostly au natural and mellow crowds at Magic?   Not even a hahd choice.


----------



## Rowsdower (Mar 2, 2018)

rocks860 said:


> Basically I’m just wondering whether this snow will make a difference in having decent coverage on what’s open at magic, or weather it will still be treacherous on newly opened stuff.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



If its the heavier, base building type you will have less of a problem. You still need like 12-16 inches to get that in play. More on the steeper pitches.

That said I'd still rather ride the mellow trails at Magic over standing in line at Mt Snow.


----------



## sankaty (Mar 2, 2018)

Really interesting drive from Reading Vermont to Stratton. Snow above 2000 feet. Snow between 1000 ft in 2000 feet dependent on the intensity.  Some drizzle at lower elevations when it was it was very light. Snow at the Stratton base. Winds are not much of an issue yet, but I'm guessing that might change.


----------



## legalskier (Mar 2, 2018)

I was tempted to get my rock skis tuned up last week as they're pretty beat up. So glad I didn't.


----------



## gladerider (Mar 2, 2018)

in NNJ, switched over about an hour ago. now all snow and accumulating.
great to hear Bell got 10". looks like i am heading there tomorrow.


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Mar 2, 2018)

NY DirtBag said:


> No doubt it will still be rock ski's / boards on the newly opened stuff at magic.  But I am guessing it won't be that bad with the dense nature of the snowfall.
> 
> But on a saturday?  Battling crowds at Mt snow where they will groom the fuck out of everything save the northface for the weekend crowd vs mostly au natural and mellow crowds at Magic?   Not even a hahd choice.



If this storm delivers I think Magic will absolutely not be un-crowded tomorrow.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 2, 2018)

It's snowing 50¢ piece sized flakes here.  Incredible looking.  That means I'm near the r/s line though, but it's cool to look at.


----------



## NYDB (Mar 2, 2018)

SkiingInABlueDream said:


> If this storm delivers I think Magic will absolutely not be un-crowded tomorrow.



right.  a few 5 minute waits from 10am-2pm vs battling the hordes at Mt Snow/Okemo/Stratton.  And it's still going to be windy tomorrow right?  Summit access is not guaranteed.


----------



## jaytrem (Mar 2, 2018)

Power is out at Hunter.  They actually had the top open before they lost power (no west side).  Was initially planning on going today, switched it to Monday though.  Will be at Mt. Snow tomorrow and Sunday if all goes well.  Hopefully back in the trees!!!


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Mar 2, 2018)

NY DirtBag said:


> right.  a few 5 minute waits from 10am-2pm vs battling the hordes at Mt Snow/Okemo/Stratton.  And it's still going to be windy tomorrow right?  Summit access is not guaranteed.



If it's only 5 mins I'd be surprised. That said yes for any amount of lift wait tine I'll still take magic over those others. 
If I ski tomorrow it will probably be magic fwiw.


----------



## urungus (Mar 2, 2018)

Posted on Magic’s FB page at approx 8am


----------



## rocks860 (Mar 2, 2018)

Oh man decisions decisions. Now I’m kinda leaning magic


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caribchakita (Mar 2, 2018)

last Tweet from MM says no wind hold..get up there, someone


----------



## drjeff (Mar 2, 2018)

My wife's 11:10 text to me from the hill at Mount Snow - still snowing hard, but the snow is getting wetter, almost an old school elmer's paste consistency now....


----------



## legalskier (Mar 2, 2018)

Power is out at Belle- closing for the day.
Website:
''**11:16am Friday Morning Operations Update** The mountain is closing for the day due to power outages''


----------



## sankaty (Mar 2, 2018)

Stratton is awesome today! Finding silky bottomless turns all over the mountain. Snowing very heavily right now. Winds not much of an issue.


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 2, 2018)

Really happy with my decision to go to Stratton. Lifts are not an issue.

Sent from my Pixel XL using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## andrec10 (Mar 2, 2018)

Hunter lost power as well.


----------



## rocks860 (Mar 2, 2018)

Anyone know if black will be running tomorrow at magic?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## madriverjack (Mar 2, 2018)

Magic or platty for me tomorrow, but waiting to see who gets what and then decide. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## urungus (Mar 2, 2018)

andrec10 said:


> Hunter lost power as well.



Windham too


----------



## drjeff (Mar 2, 2018)

rocks860 said:


> Anyone know if black will be running tomorrow at magic?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



It was running when I was there Pres weekend, and is usually listed in the "will operate if the crowds dictate" category....  That seemed to be the day I was there when the line for the Red reached maybe 5 minutes tops.....


----------



## andrec10 (Mar 2, 2018)

urungus said:


> Windham too



That sucks. Sounds like a good portion of the catskills are out.


----------



## Rowsdower (Mar 2, 2018)

I booked a room in the Catskills already. I could make the 2.5 hr drive to Magic but the circumstances would have to be extreme. Like if everywhere in the Cats has no power, or something.


----------



## sankaty (Mar 2, 2018)

Bummer about the Catskills losing power. But there's all that soon.


----------



## Oz Von Toco (Mar 2, 2018)

At hunter waiting. Power still out. No real communication from the mountain. Guess they're hoping people will stay all day and drink overpriced beer. Looks like all of the cats are out. Guess there is such a thing as too much snow?


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Abominable (Mar 2, 2018)

So I guess the question for all us desk jockeys contemplating getting up at four a.m. tomorrow is - how long is the power out for?


----------



## Rowsdower (Mar 2, 2018)

Abominable said:


> So I guess the question for all us desk jockeys contemplating getting up at four a.m. tomorrow is - how long is the power out for?



Platty still has power and its absolutely nuking up there. They were saying 8 inches at the base as of three hours ago.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Mar 2, 2018)

Rowsdower said:


> I booked a room in the Catskills already. I could make the 2.5 hr drive to Magic but the circumstances would have to be extreme. Like if everywhere in the Cats has no power, or something.



Platty has power and all ropes dropped..


----------



## Glenn (Mar 2, 2018)

sankaty said:


> Stratton is awesome today! Finding silky bottomless turns all over the mountain. Snowing very heavily right now. Winds not much of an issue.



I just checked the cam up there. Looks like it's coming down really good! Enjoy!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 2, 2018)

Rowsdower said:


> Platty still has power and its absolutely nuking up there. *They were saying 8 inches at the base as of three hours ago.*



12" as of 11am update.


----------



## legalskier (Mar 2, 2018)

Plattekill website:
"12" of NEW SNOW as of 11am with 16-24" forecasted...and as of now WE  HAVE POWER!   Stay tuned for updates as the snow totals climb!   Conditions are INCREDIBLE!!!  We are now 100% OPEN!"


----------



## Rowsdower (Mar 2, 2018)

legalskier said:


> Plattekill website:
> "12" of NEW SNOW as of 11am with 16-24" forecasted...and as of now WE  HAVE POWER!   Stay tuned for updates as the snow totals climb!   Conditions are INCREDIBLE!!!  We are now 100% OPEN!"



If they're already at 12" they will get the upper end of that snowfall range.


----------



## cdskier (Mar 2, 2018)

Snowfall totals are far exceeding many expectations...Albany area and up through Glens Falls already closing in on a foot... Not so good for driving up to VT. Most Fridays I'd be leaving NJ in about 30 minutes.


----------



## rocks860 (Mar 2, 2018)

Screw it im going to magic tomorrow
Is the drive up 30 going to be a crappy as I think tomorrow morning? Should I leave extra early?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rowsdower (Mar 2, 2018)

rocks860 said:


> Screw it im going to magic tomorrow
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Wise choice!


----------



## Glenn (Mar 2, 2018)

rocks860 said:


> Screw it im going to magic tomorrow
> Is the drive up 30 going to be a crappy as I think tomorrow morning? Should I leave extra early?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



30 should be OK in the AM. Depends on what time it winds down. 30 can be kinda "meh" during a storm. But the state usually gets after it once the flakes stop falling. My wife and I will probably be up tonight. We take 30 from Bratt to the covered bridge just before Maple Valley. I can let you know how that section is.


----------



## rocks860 (Mar 2, 2018)

Thanks, I plan on leaving around 6 at the latest 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## legalskier (Mar 2, 2018)

Elk is open & reporting 8"-12", winds are making it difficult to measure.


----------



## skimagic (Mar 2, 2018)

Jiminy Peak is open, 1 pm reports 12", quad access to summit.

Berkshire east closed for today.


----------



## legalskier (Mar 2, 2018)

Hunter website at 2 p.m. is reporting *21"* over last 24 hours.
https://www.huntermtn.com/


----------



## rocks860 (Mar 2, 2018)

Now I just need to figure out what skis to bring 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 2, 2018)

rocks860 said:


> Now I just need to figure out what skis to bring
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



120s!



> We're living the lift of "Riley"!
> 
> Folks didn't believe us when we said this will be a double-digit storm. Well, Magic already has over 10" with more snow falling into the night!
> 
> ...


----------



## Not Sure (Mar 2, 2018)

legalskier said:


> Hunter website at 2 p.m. is reporting *21"* over last 24 hours.
> https://www.huntermtn.com/



Yesterday the Intelicast link on the weather part of AZ was showing Cats with over 2’ . Then last night they cut the forecast to 12”?  
The EPAWA weather guys expected an over performance of their forecast. Curious ?


----------



## mikec142 (Mar 2, 2018)

Windham reporting 18" at the base and almost 2 feet up top.  Still snowing.  Nutz!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 2, 2018)

Rowsdower said:


> If they're already at 12" they will get the upper end of that snowfall range.



Platty gave a 2pm update with 20".

Figures this Saturday would be the one winter Saturday I have a non-skiing, commitment.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Mar 2, 2018)

So, what's the scoop on Plattekill tomorrow?

I've never been. Considering. See they have a triple and a double chair. Is it going to be long lift lines? Seems pretty close to NYC and population centers... only open 3 days of the week though


----------



## Abominable (Mar 2, 2018)

bdfreetuna said:


> So, what's the scoop on Plattekill tomorrow?



Holy shit we've got a ski off!

Long lines at Platty are like long lines at Magic - much more "I'm stoked all these people are getting after it" than "these gapers are getting in between me and the pow."

The great thing about Platty, like Magic, is the number of off trail lines avail.  Assuming that's all in play, you'll be tired enough by the time you hit the lift you'll welcome the rest.

Google up the summer MTB trail map and put that in your pocket.  Hit those spots.

You'll have a great time.  Great bar, wood stove, good food, good beer.  I hope to be there.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Mar 2, 2018)

Abominable said:


> Holy shit we've got a ski off!
> 
> Google up the summer MTB trail map and put that in your pocket.  Hit those spots.



Actually that reminds me I have been there in the summer to MTB. Their downhill trails were super gnarly, many of them I'd have killed myself even attempting.

Remember the place feeling a bit like a cross between Berkshire East and Magic or something like that. Well, trying to kick a cold right now. Vitamin C and Elderberry bombs all day. See how I feel at 5:30AM.

Thanks for the intel appreciate that


----------



## Abominable (Mar 2, 2018)

... and no one from NYC drives by Hunter / Windham / Belleayre to hit Platty unless they are totally into the Platty scene, which is maybe a dozen people at best.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Mar 2, 2018)

Abominable said:


> ... and no one from NYC drives by Hunter / Windham / Belleayre to hit Platty unless they are totally into the Platty scene, which is maybe a dozen people at best.



Oh man, so glad you said that. I was punching in "Plattekill, NY" into the maps... thinking wow this place is way south of what I remember. OK, I see what you mean now. A little longer trip but I would expect less crowds


----------



## Abominable (Mar 2, 2018)

bdfreetuna said:


> a bit like a cross between Berkshire East and Magic or something like that.



A little smaller, a little more "bunch of trails coming off a ridgeline" a little short but steep and lots of trees and a muddy, small parking lot and a great scene.  It's got a steepness on the double chair side too, maybe akin to the Flying Cloud side of BEast.


----------



## Kleetus (Mar 2, 2018)

Abominable said:


> Holy shit we've got a ski off!
> 
> Long lines at Platty are like long lines at Magic - much more "I'm stoked all these people are getting after it" than "these gapers are getting in between me and the pow."
> 
> ...



Man looks like there will be a heavy AZ contingent there tomorrow. Pointing my car that way early tomorrow AM


----------



## rocks860 (Mar 2, 2018)

gmcunni said:


> 120s!



Yeah I’m thinking the 120s are the choice. I brought them a few weeks ago and they handled the snow real well. Only concern is destroying them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rocks860 (Mar 2, 2018)

Kleetus said:


> Man looks like there will be a heavy AZ contingent there tomorrow. Pointing my car that way early tomorrow AM



I thought about it but it’s a 4+ hour drive from here so I decided to go magic instead


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kleetus (Mar 2, 2018)

rocks860 said:


> I thought about it but it’s a 4+ hour drive from here so I decided to go magic instead
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I hear you. Platty is 3 from me. Magic is around 4. Since they got the snow closer going to head that way this weekend. Next weekend I have my sights set on VT with the potential next storm. If it delivers Magic should be sweeeeet next weekend, not that it won't be this weekend either.


----------



## LookinForTreeS (Mar 2, 2018)

Stratton just posted 14" so far. That should be good enough to fill in the glades


----------



## madriverjack (Mar 2, 2018)

I'm thinking the same, hit platty tomorrow and magic next week. Both are about a hour and a half from me

Sent from my SM-G955U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 2, 2018)

Abominable said:


> ... and no one from NYC drives by Hunter / Windham / Belleayre to hit Platty unless they are totally into the Platty scene, which is maybe a dozen people at best.



hello from one of the NYC plattekill dozen!

this always happens when i leave

Kicking horse is rad and huge. No 24" dumps here tho


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 2, 2018)

Beyond this storm, looks like next week has a lot of moisture in the air that could cumulatively be decent parts of ski country.


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 2, 2018)

LookinForTreeS said:


> Stratton just posted 14" so far. That should be good enough to fill in the glades


Can confirm that is the case. [emoji2] 

Sent from my Pixel XL using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## rocks860 (Mar 2, 2018)

Anyone else going to be at magic tomorrow?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bdfreetuna (Mar 2, 2018)

rocks860 said:


> Anyone else going to be at magic tomorrow?



90%. Less than half the ride as to Platty. I know my way around Magic pretty well. I've never been there on a powder day when both lifts were actually running so it should be good.

I'll probably go again next week if there's another storm too.


----------



## kingslug (Mar 2, 2018)

Sick place..the stairway to heaven climb bowl was..rather steep first thing in the morning


----------



## kingslug (Mar 2, 2018)

Heard Bell and Hunter lost power


----------



## Kleetus (Mar 2, 2018)

kingslug said:


> Heard Bell and Hunter lost power



They did and closed. Windham was closed early in the day but reopened around noon. Platty was open all day.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 2, 2018)

kingslug said:


> Sick place..the stairway to heaven climb bowl was..rather steep first thing in the morning



i hit the stairway right when they opened it. people were foaming at the mouth. I had to pull over on the boot pack to catch my breath. people were hauling ass up. whitewall was knee deep, low visibility, and one of the steepest things I've ever skied. can't wait to ski it in better vis


----------



## abc (Mar 2, 2018)

Well, just lost power at my house.Storm is still blowing hard  Not sure what tomorrow will bring.


----------



## lerops (Mar 2, 2018)

abc said:


> Well, just lost power at my house.Storm is still blowing hard  Not sure what tomorrow will bring.



Mine went out twice. I am packing the car and if I lose power, will leave tonight instead of tomorrow morning. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## rocks860 (Mar 2, 2018)

bdfreetuna said:


> 90%. Less than half the ride as to Platty. I know my way around Magic pretty well. I've never been there on a powder day when both lifts were actually running so it should be good.
> 
> I'll probably go again next week if there's another storm too.



First time I ever went to magic was about a foot and a half of powder, both lifts were running and it was practically empty. Amazing day


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abc (Mar 2, 2018)

lerops said:


> Mine went out twice. I am packing the car and if I lose power, will leave tonight instead of tomorrow morning.


"Leave tonight"? In the height of the storm?

And leave to go where???


----------



## Glenn (Mar 2, 2018)

rocks860,
Rt 30 is blacktop. Up to Dummerston. Should be a smooth ride in the AM.


----------



## Abominable (Mar 2, 2018)

bdfreetuna said:


> 90%. Less than half the ride as to Platty. I know my way around Magic pretty well. I've never been there on a powder day when both lifts were actually running so it should be good.
> 
> I'll probably go again next week if there's another storm too.



 Yeah if magic was closer than platt I’d say it’s a no-brainer. Magic is just a taller mountain. 

I’m  trying to figure out where I should go tomorrow. 

 Platt because I love it? Hunter because it’s half an hour closer and hasn’t been skiedtoday? Catamount is even closer still and also was closed today. And then is in there’s the question of whether or not Hunter will even have power tomorrow. You would think that they would. I’d also expect that to be a crowded mess.  But what if everybody stays away because they’re not sure if the power will be on and they drop the ropes at 9 AM to acres of untouched Pow?


----------



## abc (Mar 2, 2018)

It’s a big risk for the Cats at this point. There power outage is wide spread. And the storm is still blowing hard. I would call them to check if they have power before heading out. That what I will do tomorrow first thing. 

But once the light is on, it’ll be great!

If I were in your shoes, I’d go to Hunter. I don’t think it’d be crowded because 1/2 the people can’t get out of their driveway! I’m aiming for Bell, because I have the MAX pass.


----------



## Not Sure (Mar 2, 2018)

Abominable said:


> Yeah if magic was closer than platt I’d say it’s a no-brainer. Magic is just a taller mountain.
> 
> I’m  trying to figure out where I should go tomorrow.
> 
> Platt because I love it? Hunter because it’s half an hour closer and hasn’t been skiedtoday? Catamount is even closer still and also was closed today. And then is in there’s the question of whether or not Hunter will even have power tomorrow. You would think that they would. I’d also expect that to be a crowded mess.  But what if everybody stays away because they’re not sure if the power will be on and they drop the ropes at 9 AM to acres of untouched Pow?



There website says that they still don’t have power and when they do there might be delayed lift openings while they “Prepare “ the slopes. Hunter is a half hour closer for me but will they groom everything?

With Platty even though it was open today are there enough glades for some descent traffic before it gets chopped up? 
Never been there.


----------



## Abominable (Mar 2, 2018)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> There website says that they still don’t have power and when they do there might be delayed lift openings while they “Prepare “ the slopes. Hunter is a half hour closer for me but will they groom everything?
> 
> With Platty even though it was open today are there enough glades for some descent traffic before it gets chopped up?
> Never been there.



 I’m not up there so I don’t know what it looks like but if it’s a lot of wet heavy snow The trees should be fine all day. It’s spread out enough that you’re not going to get so many trees skiers is in there and ski it all out. You might not have fresh lines anywhere but this shit is like mashed potatoes and it should be fun. 

 The real question is if you’re giving up the wide-open bomber fresh tracks anywhere else. That is a great unknown.


----------



## Kleetus (Mar 2, 2018)

Abominable said:


> I’m not up there so I don’t know what it looks like but if it’s a lot of wet heavy snow The trees should be fine all day. It’s spread out enough that you’re not going to get so many trees skiers is in there and ski it all out. You might not have fresh lines anywhere but this shit is like mashed potatoes and it should be fun.
> 
> The real question is if you’re giving up the wide-open bomber fresh tracks anywhere else. That is a great unknown.


Not being there today I don't know either. But I do know it was dumping snow when Platty closed and still is snowing pretty good at Platty as I type this. I think they may have 6+ of fresh since they closed by first chair tomorrow. Not 20" of fresh but still a good amount. 

Bellayre still doesn't have power either as of 7:30. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Rowsdower (Mar 2, 2018)

Power is back on in Woodstock as of 8:30pm. 

Not sure if its back on up in the mountains though.

So Platty might have gotten ~26 inches total out of this? Or is it still snowing up there?

Edit: yeah, it is. Strong upslope snow band is just parked over Belleayre and Platty right now. Still dumping. 

Half hour away in Woodstock and there's nothing on the ground at all. This storm has been crazy localized.


----------



## madriverjack (Mar 2, 2018)

I'll be at magic tomorrow, black jacket orange pants. Didn't want to chance a platty mob seen, with power outage 

Sent from my SM-G955U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Rowsdower (Mar 2, 2018)

madriverjack said:


> I'll be at magic tomorrow, black jacket orange pants. Didn't want to chance a platty mob seen, with power outage
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using AlpineZone mobile app



Power is back on in Woodstock, not sure if its still out up the road though.


----------



## Not Sure (Mar 2, 2018)

Fueled up my generator....again, no power since 1pm . Alarm set 4:30am
Bomber line sounds nice but I doubt I’ll get there early so woods it is.
Thanks for all the info


----------



## tnt1234 (Mar 2, 2018)

Platty was sick today.


----------



## lerops (Mar 2, 2018)

abc said:


> "Leave tonight"? In the height of the storm?
> 
> And leave to go where???



I did not lose power but the car is packed to drive to the Catskills if I did. Just would get a room somewhere. 




Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## bdfreetuna (Mar 3, 2018)

Stomach bug mostly kept me awake last night. Enjoy it out there today everyone. Guess I'll do some midweek skiing instead.

Sent from my LG-D850 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## JimG. (Mar 3, 2018)

Not my weekend...woke up at 6:00 to head up to Platty and was greeted by a downed tree blocking my driveway. I'll be spending the better part of today with a chainsaw. Fortunately the tree that fell is not huge in diameter so I can remove it myself. Also fortunate that other than messing up my day today the tree fell far from the house and damaged nothing. Never lost power either.

Have to attend a funeral tomorrow so looks like I'll be skiing leftovers Mon-Wed. Belleayre and Hunter still closed possible first tracks on Monday?


----------



## madriverjack (Mar 3, 2018)

I'm at magic waiting for the lift to spin at 830!!! Orange pants black Jacket, say hello and maybe do a few runs together 

Sent from my SM-G955U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## rocks860 (Mar 3, 2018)

madriverjack said:


> I'm at magic waiting for the lift to spin at 830!!! Orange pants black Jacket, say hello and maybe do a few runs together
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using AlpineZone mobile app



I’ll be there soon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 3, 2018)

10:30 AM @ magic, place looks empty. can see black chair loading and many chairs are empty.  hope you guys are having a great day there.


----------



## rocks860 (Mar 3, 2018)

It’s pretty fantastic. Currently taking a break in the tavern as I accidentally just ended up on black line (much further up than I was expecting) and I can no longer walk. If you happen to wander in say hi. Orange pants


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## madriverjack (Mar 3, 2018)

I'm in the bar now, Coors light

Sent from my SM-G955U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## gladerider (Mar 3, 2018)

Decided to come 2 mountaincreek after scrapping the plan to head up to Bell. Guess it was a good call since Bell still is still out of power.
It is crowded here and snow melting fast.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## NYDB (Mar 3, 2018)

SkiingInABlueDream said:


> If it's only 5 mins I'd be surprised. That said yes for any amount of lift wait tine I'll still take magic over those others.
> If I ski tomorrow it will probably be magic fwiw.



So how were the liftlines?  

I


----------



## Rowsdower (Mar 3, 2018)

What a mess. Plattekill only accepting cash or pre-purchases. Huge crowds.


----------



## legalskier (Mar 3, 2018)

Platty's going gangbusters, Windham stopped selling tickets due to overcrowding (with a lift down too), Belle opened at noon, Hunter down. Me? Home working on the trees that fell on my house.


----------



## Rowsdower (Mar 3, 2018)

Yikes. Hope they didn't do any serious damage.


----------



## legalskier (Mar 3, 2018)

Rowsdower said:


> Yikes. Hope they didn't do any serious damage.



Thanks. Still assessing the damage but it may not be as bad as it looks. *fingers crossed*


----------



## JimG. (Mar 3, 2018)

legalskier said:


> Thanks. Still assessing the damage but it may not be as bad as it looks. *fingers crossed*



I had a tree come down but nothing like that! Just finished chain sawing and stacking.


----------



## JimG. (Mar 3, 2018)

Rowsdower said:


> What a mess. Plattekill only accepting cash or pre-purchases. Huge crowds.



Saw on webcam. 

Cash only not ideal. Since they have power I assume no internet?

How is the skiing?


----------



## JimG. (Mar 3, 2018)

legalskier said:


> Platty's going gangbusters, Windham stopped selling tickets due to overcrowding (with a lift down too), Belle opened at noon, Hunter down. Me? Home working on the trees that fell on my house.



I heard traffic extended for miles from the town of Windham. Their site asked people to come back tomorrow.


----------



## Rowsdower (Mar 3, 2018)

JimG. said:


> Saw on webcam.
> 
> Cash only not ideal. Since they have power I assume no internet?
> 
> How is the skiing?



I don't know, man. I couldn't buy a ticket lol.

Yeah no internet. I didn't get cell service either so no way to get them online while I was there. 

From now on I am _always_ pre purchasing, even if its just the night before.


----------



## JimG. (Mar 3, 2018)

Rowsdower said:


> I don't know, man. I couldn't buy a ticket lol.



Go to Belle.


----------



## Rowsdower (Mar 3, 2018)

JimG. said:


> Go to Belle.



They were closed on the way up and I didn't know they reopened until you just told me lol. Today was my only free day so can't get there tomorrow.


----------



## JimG. (Mar 3, 2018)

Rowsdower said:


> They were closed on the way up and I didn't know they reopened until you just told me lol. Today was my only free day so can't get there tomorrow.



I can relate to your pain...have to go to a funeral tomorrow, a good friend's mother. 

At least I can ski some nice packed powder Mon-Wed.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Mar 3, 2018)

Rowsdower said:


> I don't know, man. I couldn't buy a ticket lol.
> 
> Yeah no internet. I didn't get cell service either so no way to get them online while I was there.
> 
> From now on I am _always_ pre purchasing, even if its just the night before.



I'd be pissed. You have my sympathies.


----------



## rocks860 (Mar 3, 2018)

Magic was fantastic today. Took some runs with magic jack, thought I was going  to die a couple times, drank some beers, good day. Jack next time you guys are up I’m buying the beers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rowsdower (Mar 3, 2018)

Should have gone to Magic!


----------



## bdfreetuna (Mar 3, 2018)

rocks860 said:


> Magic was fantastic today. Took some runs with magic jack, thought I was going  to die a couple times, drank some beers, good day. Jack next time you guys are up I’m buying the beers



Did they ever open Black Chair? I checked the webcam a couple times today it looked pretty mellow up there.

Today was a bust for me but it sounds like a pretty good idea for tomorrow. How's the rocks in the woods?


----------



## Glenn (Mar 3, 2018)

Hit Stratton. Felt like winter again. Good amount of people on the hill. Can't say I was surprised. But based on the lack of traffic on 91 last night and going up 30 this AM, it was somewhat surprising. 

We rocked the fixed grips and had mostly ski on lines for the time we were there. Powder bumps, laying trenches on the groomers and a few stashes on the sides of the trails. Maybe we'll do this again tomorrow.


----------



## Kleetus (Mar 3, 2018)

Although crowded, Platty was sick today. Got one of the first chairs up and it was sublime. Despite the crowds lift line was never more than 5 minutes and still was finding some stashes in the woods later in the day. Thank god I for some reason last night had the forethought to pre-purchase my ticket!

Sent from my SM-G892A using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Rowsdower (Mar 3, 2018)

Kleetus said:


> Although crowded, Platty was sick today. Got one of the first chairs up and it was sublime. Despite the crowds lift line was never more than 5 minutes and still was finding some stashes in the woods later in the day. Thank god I for some reason last night had the forethought to pre-purchase my ticket!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using AlpineZone mobile app



Lucky! Yeah, from now on I will _always_ pre purchase tickets and have the confirmation downloaded on my phone before leaving. 

Live and learn.


----------



## rocks860 (Mar 3, 2018)

bdfreetuna said:


> Did they ever open Black Chair? I checked the webcam a couple times today it looked pretty mellow up there.
> 
> Today was a bust for me but it sounds like a pretty good idea for tomorrow. How's the rocks in the woods?



Black was up for a bit but then was down again. I didn’t ski the woods too much but made the mistake of skiing green line, rocks and roots were pretty rough but there was tons of snow. Finally got to meet Geoff so that was cool


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 3, 2018)

If Platty never lost electricity, why were their ticketing machines down?


----------



## rocks860 (Mar 3, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> If Platty never lost electricity, why were their ticketing machines down?



Sounds like internet/phone was down, not ticketing, so they couldn’t swipe credit cards


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 3, 2018)

rocks860 said:


> Sounds like internet/phone was down, not ticketing, so they couldn’t swipe credit cards



Did their ATM run out of money?  So if you didnt have cash I guess you needed to drive into Margaritteville (sp) and hit an ATM?


----------



## rocks860 (Mar 3, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> Did their ATM run out of money?  So if you didnt have cash I guess you needed to drive into Margaritteville (sp) and hit an ATM?



I believe atms also work over phone lines


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mriceyman (Mar 3, 2018)

rocks860 said:


> I believe atms also work over phone lines
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Our atms have a dedicated static line but im sure if phones and internet are out than the static line is as well


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## rocks860 (Mar 3, 2018)

Either way that blows


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rowsdower (Mar 4, 2018)

Yep no internet or landline phone, so no credit cards or ATM (not sure they have an ATM tho). 

Like I said, I will never ever drive for a powder day without prepurchasing again lol.


----------



## kingslug (Mar 4, 2018)

Sound like a mess...I'm just glad I made it home after 18 hours. Air Canada is a mess..


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Mar 4, 2018)

NY DirtBag said:


> So how were the liftlines?
> 
> I



I spent much less time standing in line than what I was prepared for, so pleasant surprise there. If the place had been any less busy yesterday then I'd be worried about it getting too little business. 

Maybe Magic was the Best Place To Be in the Northeast yesterday?


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Mar 4, 2018)

rocks860 said:


> Black was up for a bit but then was down again. I didn’t ski the woods too much but made the mistake of skiing green line, rocks and roots were pretty rough but there was tons of snow. Finally got to meet Geoff so that was cool
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Green Line was a bitch yesterday!! I tried a couple on map glades but found it too bony for my taste. I thought Redline was at its best around midday, when the heavy snow had been broken up enough to make turns a bit easier but before it got really skied off. TZ, Witch and all the main blacks were great yesterday especially for being, what only about a foot of heavy snow over bare ground!


----------



## rocks860 (Mar 4, 2018)

SkiingInABlueDream said:


> Green Line was a bitch yesterday!! I tried a couple on map glades but found it too bony for my taste. I thought Redline was at its best around midday, when the heavy snow had been broken up enough to make turns a bit easier but before it got really skied off. TZ, Witch and all the main blacks were great yesterday especially for being, what only about a foot of heavy snow over bare ground!



I skied twilight zone as my last run yesterday after lunch and it was very nice. Someone skied up behind me and just yelled out “great in here isn’t it?”. I had to agree. Much better than the last time I skied it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rocks860 (Mar 4, 2018)

Run of the day for me was probably up your sleeve in the morning. Tons and tons of barely tracked snow and nobody was skiing it for some reason


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tnt1234 (Mar 4, 2018)

sounds like a chance of snow mid week?


----------



## Glenn (Mar 5, 2018)

Yeah, looking like Wednesday! Another Nor'Easter. Should be cold enough for all snow in SoVT.


----------



## WJenness (Mar 5, 2018)

Was at Stratton yesterday... Real fun day.

Hit a couple of glades in the afternoon in the snowbowl area, and they were in real nice shape.

Should be real good if Wed-Thurs storm pans out.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 5, 2018)

tnt1234 said:


> sounds like a chance of snow mid week?



And then another strong snowstorm signal for late in the weekend behind the mid-week action.


----------



## abc (Mar 5, 2018)

Was at Belleayre yesterday.  Busy but very good snow. So every bit worth the hassle. 

Besides, beats sitting in a cold house. (still without power)


----------



## hammer (Mar 5, 2018)

Drove up from Mass in the early afternoon, after the rain had a chance  to wash away any ice/slush on I-89.  As far as I could tell it was all  snow from the base of Killington on up.

Killington was crowded on Saturday (as expected) but the snow on Friday made for good conditions.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Mar 5, 2018)

Taking Thursday through Saturday off to ski... thinking try to hit Magic, MRG and Gore or maybe Smuggs if all goes well

This upcoming storm looks fantastic, glad I have a few days saved up!


----------



## kingslug (Mar 5, 2018)

See..I said I would bring back some snow from BC.


----------



## caribchakita (Mar 5, 2018)

I would highly recommend considering Sunday River, S, Loaf, Shawnee, for the coming weekend. Maine may get hammered. I will be in the sun with my toes in the sand.


----------



## Jully (Mar 5, 2018)

caribchakita said:


> I would highly recommend considering Sunday River, S, Loaf, Shawnee, for the coming weekend. Maine may get hammered. I will be in the sun with my toes in the sand.



Looking like we will really get a solid Nor'easter hit in Maine! Thank-you gulf of Maine. Might be calling in sick on Thursday. It is a good week to do it at work too. Unfortunately I already have plans to ski central NH this weekend with friends or else I'd be pushing to ski Wildcat or SR.


----------



## Kleetus (Mar 5, 2018)

bdfreetuna said:


> Taking Thursday through Saturday off to ski... thinking try to hit Magic, MRG and Gore or maybe Smuggs if all goes well
> 
> This upcoming storm looks fantastic, glad I have a few days saved up!



You might want to pass on Gore for now. They got about 6" from the last storm and are looking at another 6" from this one. Given the damage from the previous rains not sure that's enough to make things good. I heard some reports from this weekend it's pretty sketchy still.


----------



## SnoDevil97 (Mar 5, 2018)

I was at Gunstock Saturday (3/3) and even though coverage was thin, once it softened up it was pretty pleasant.  The place was a ghost-town and many staff were lamenting how dead the place was during their money-making weeks (MA & NH school vacation weeks). Also heard there are no plans to blow snow as the snowmaking budget was already shot for the season.

Fingers crossed for Gunstock to get a big piece of this week's action. They desperately need it to make it to April, the current coverage isn't going to last much longer.  I can imagine Ragged, Pat's and Crotched are thinking the same thing.


----------



## asnowmobiler (Mar 5, 2018)

GFS for Mid week.


----------



## LookinForTreeS (Mar 5, 2018)

That's a good looking prediction for So. VT. I hope they get slammed again. That would be awesome!


----------



## asnowmobiler (Mar 5, 2018)

The NAM


----------



## bdfreetuna (Mar 5, 2018)

I'm going to go out on a limb with Baltimore not getting 20" of snow but that looks excellent.


----------



## abc (Mar 5, 2018)

I'm going to (go out of a limb) settle for Westchester not getting 20" of snow.


----------



## cdskier (Mar 5, 2018)

bdfreetuna said:


> I'm going to go out on a limb with Baltimore not getting 20" of snow but that looks excellent.



Yea, most likely not, but wouldn't be the first time it happened. Last time they had a major snowstorm down there my sister and her neighbors had to have a block party to shovel out their street where she lived at the time as it was too narrow for the plows to fit down!


----------



## bdfreetuna (Mar 5, 2018)

I would post the 18z NAM but don't want to get in trouble with the mods for posting highly erotic NSFW images.


----------



## Steezus Christ (Mar 5, 2018)

More snow


----------



## moresnow (Mar 5, 2018)

Steezus Christ said:


> More snow


Always.

Sent from my Pixel XL using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Scruffy (Mar 5, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> People expect to ski tomorrow?
> 
> View attachment 23381



Yes, and we did, four awesome powder runs at Hunter on Friday, but it wasn't stopped by the wind, but a  power outage, as you all know by now. Yes, yes, should have went to Platty, but that's only in hindsight. Hunter was full on open, everything in play until the power outage, and who could have predicted that. Power was out until Sat. at 2:00PM, by then too late in the day for most I'm sure, but I wasn't there on Sat., but Sunday was again awesome, everything that hadn't been skiable in years was skiable, and although it was crowded, you could work the mountain to avoid the crowds. 

Almost didn't go on Friday because of the wind predictions, and almost didn't go Sunday because of the crowd predictions, but glad I didn't listen to my inner wuss; great time in the Cats.


----------



## kingslug (Mar 5, 2018)

Looking good for the weekend..stowe here we come.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 5, 2018)

Scruffy said:


> Yes, and we did, four awesome powder runs at Hunter on Friday, but* it wasn't stopped by the wind, but a  power outage,* as you all know by now.



And the power outage was caused by?


----------



## Scruffy (Mar 5, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> And the power outage was caused by?



Sure wind had something to do with it, but not without all the heavy wet snow clinging to the branches of the trees. But honestly, the wind wasn't that bad.


----------



## Not Sure (Mar 5, 2018)

asnowmobiler said:


> The NAM
> View attachment 23421



Whoo hoo BC In Jim Thorpe ...Is there anything on the ground  now up there ?


----------



## Not Sure (Mar 5, 2018)

Scruffy said:


> Sure wind had something to do with it, but not without all the heavy wet snow clinging to the branches of the trees. But honestly, the wind wasn't that bad.





You're both right


----------



## catherine (Mar 5, 2018)

So psyched!  Next four days off.  Attitash tomorrow for ARL and then SR.


----------



## JimG. (Mar 5, 2018)

moresnow said:


> Always.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using AlpineZone mobile app



Platty Friday? Thursday?


----------



## So Inclined (Mar 5, 2018)

Scruffy said:


> Hunter was full on open, everything in play until the power outage, and who could have predicted that....
> ...everything that hadn't been skiable in years was skiable



44? :blink:


----------



## Dick Gazinya (Mar 6, 2018)

I bet they open Thurs.


----------



## Scruffy (Mar 6, 2018)

So Inclined said:


> 44? :blink:



Maybe :grin: Let's say some people were skiing it.


----------



## asnowmobiler (Mar 6, 2018)

There is some snow left on the ground at my house but not in Jim Thorpe, I live about ten miles north, on top of the mountain.


----------



## Glenn (Mar 6, 2018)

Looking good for SoVT! Woods should be back in play if this delivers.


----------



## tnt1234 (Mar 6, 2018)

So Inclined said:


> 44? :blink:



What's 44?

Still no Westway...


----------



## tnt1234 (Mar 6, 2018)

So, we all feel good enough about this snow to book rooms for this weekend N. Vt, yes? 

Seems like a decent chance at decent snow....go March.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Mar 6, 2018)

tnt1234 said:


> So, we all feel good enough about this snow to book rooms for this weekend N. Vt, yes?



I would.

Last night I booked Thursday night + Friday night at the Hollow Inn, Barre VT. Great location to access many mountains.

Just now seeing the latest forecast for Southern VT added Wednesday night at The Snowdon Chalet next to Magic.

PUMPED... my wife's 3 months of time off for baby Julia ends next week so I won't have opportunities to do stuff like this for the rest of the season


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 6, 2018)

Is this going to be lighter more fluffy snow than last week's liquid-concrete?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 6, 2018)

tnt1234 said:


> So, we all feel good enough about this snow to book rooms for this weekend N. Vt, yes?



Yes.  I'm headed to n.VT too, but that's because of free lodging.  Southern/Central VT should do better with snow, so Killington or Sugarbush over a Jay Peak or a Smuggs if inches of fresh snow is the primary concern.



Jcb890 said:


> Is this going to be lighter more fluffy snow than last week's liquid-concrete?



Yes, especially the higher up you go.


----------



## Scruffy (Mar 6, 2018)

tnt1234 said:


> What's 44?
> 
> Still no Westway...



One and the same.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 6, 2018)

FYI, the 12z runs are coming in better for ski country.   Friday vacation day request imputed into system.


EDIT:  Looks like pleasant mid-20s temps, and zero wind too.  One of those days where you can actually hear the snow flakes hitting the ground in the woods.  Ahhhhh......


----------



## Jully (Mar 6, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> FYI, the 12z runs are coming in better for ski country.   Friday vacation day request imputed into system.
> 
> 
> EDIT:  Looks like pleasant mid-20s temps, and zero wind too.  One of those days where you can actually hear the snow flakes hitting the ground in the woods.  Ahhhhh......



+10000


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 6, 2018)

Are there any random Canuck holidays going on presently? 

Ontario school vacation?  Quebec school break?  National Beaver Tail Appreciation day?

I need to know whether or not Jay Peak needs to be avoided like the plague.


----------



## chuckstah (Mar 6, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> Are there any random Canuck holidays going on presently?
> 
> Ontario school vacation?  Quebec school break?  National Beaver Tail Appreciation day?
> 
> I need to know whether or not Jay Peak needs to be avoided like the plague.


Its Quebec March break starting this weekend. 

Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## bdfreetuna (Mar 6, 2018)

chuckstah said:


> Its Quebec March break starting this weekend.



I hope they're fully stocked with Clorox for the Stateside bathroom.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 6, 2018)

chuckstah said:


> *Its Quebec March break starting this weekend. *



Ugh.......    Whelp.....scratch Jay Peak off the list this weekend.

I'll have to pick two from the menu of Stowe, Sugarbush, MRG, & Smuggs.


----------



## Glenn (Mar 6, 2018)

NWS Alabany:


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 6, 2018)

Glenn said:


> NWS Alabany:
> 
> View attachment 23428


I love the simplicity of that graphic.  Any that stretch a bit further East and North that are so clear and concise?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 6, 2018)

Jcb890 said:


> I love the simplicity of that graphic.  Any that stretch a bit further East and North that are so clear and concise?



Since you like it, here's the VT version.








EDIT:  That said, IMO, folks are going to be bumping these numbers up a touch this afternoon.


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 6, 2018)

I'm planning on heading back to Mountain Creek for Wednesday night powder turns. It'll be my first time there in 6 years, and looking at the trailmap, it looks like the double diamond Pipeline has been removed.  I wonder if I can poach it at the end of the night after a foot of snow has fallen?  I don't care so much about getting my passed pulled.


----------



## So Inclined (Mar 6, 2018)

tnt1234 said:


> What's 44?
> 
> Still no Westway...



44 = Westway.

And the bottom half of it is totally skiable, coming in off the connector off Clair's (Taylor's?) I'm about to go hit it again now


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 6, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> Since you like it, here's the VT version.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why can't I find this for the region I am looking at?  Am I just missing it on the weather.gov site or do only certain stations post these type of graphics?

Seems like a storm which is going to produce more in S. VT than N. VT once again.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 6, 2018)

asnowmobiler said:


> The NAM
> View attachment 23421



Bullseye!

For barely any snow here in the NEK.  :-(


----------



## cdskier (Mar 6, 2018)

Jcb890 said:


> Why can't I find this for the region I am looking at?  Am I just missing it on the weather.gov site or do only certain stations post these type of graphics?
> 
> Seems like a storm which is going to produce more in S. VT than N. VT once again.



Which region are you looking for?

VT/Northern NY: https://www.weather.gov/btv/winter
NH/Western ME: https://www.weather.gov/gyx/winter
Southern VT/Eastern Catskills/Western MA: https://www.weather.gov/aly/winter

On any of those pages, you may have to click on "Probabilistic Snowfall" tab to see this graphic if it isn't on the main page.

As for S VT vs N VT with this storm, keep in mind that these graphics only represent totals through Thursday night at the moment. N VT in particular should see additional accumulations Friday into the weekend from upslope snow. For example one forecast says Sugarbush could see 15-30" total over a 3 day period. You won't see that in the NWS graphics at the moment, although the NWS forecast discussions do mention the additional snowfall after the main event and say the higher summits could see "significant" additional accumulations.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 6, 2018)

The Euro came out and it's not as impressive for ski country as the GFS & NAM as it's a bit more east.


----------



## legalskier (Mar 6, 2018)

St. Bear said:


> it looks like the double diamond Pipeline has been removed.



Pipeline was the best trail at MC. What in the world were they thinking??


----------



## Harvey (Mar 6, 2018)

Jcb890 said:


> Why can't I find this for the region I am looking at?  Am I just missing it on the weather.gov site or do only certain stations post these type of graphics?
> 
> Seems like a storm which is going to produce more in S. VT than N. VT once again.



https://www.weather.gov/images/box/winter/StormTotalSnowWeb1.png


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 6, 2018)

legalskier said:


> Pipeline was the best trail at MC. What in the world were they thinking??



I can only assume they got sick of blowing snow on a trail that only open a handful of times a year? I'm just curious what it looks like now. I can see them doing something like setting up a fence to block access.


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 6, 2018)

cdskier said:


> Which region are you looking for?
> 
> VT/Northern NY: https://www.weather.gov/btv/winter
> NH/Western ME: https://www.weather.gov/gyx/winter
> ...


I just save favorites for each of the mountains and then go to each of those.  So, I assume the Probabilistic Snowfall totals for regions probably are not available on those pages?


----------



## ss20 (Mar 6, 2018)

St. Bear said:


> I'm planning on heading back to Mountain Creek for Wednesday night powder turns. It'll be my first time there in 6 years, and looking at the trailmap, it looks like the double diamond Pipeline has been removed.  I wonder if I can poach it at the end of the night after a foot of snow has fallen?  I don't care so much about getting my passed pulled.



Slow down there...the full foot+ of snow won't be there till Thursday morning.  No lights on Pipeline, so the latest you can poach it would be 6pm with daylight.  By that time there's only gonna be 8" or so on the ground...on top of bare ground.  

Not recommended...


----------



## cdskier (Mar 6, 2018)

Jcb890 said:


> I just save favorites for each of the mountains and then go to each of those.  So, I assume the Probabilistic Snowfall totals for regions probably are not available on those pages?



Yea, I don't think specific location pages have them from what I remember. You have to go to the "Winter" page from each NWS office to get to the graphics for that office's coverage area.


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 6, 2018)

ss20 said:


> Slow down there...the full foot+ of snow won't be there till Thursday morning.  No lights on Pipeline, so the latest you can poach it would be 6pm with daylight.  By that time there's only gonna be 8" or so on the ground...on top of bare ground.
> 
> Not recommended...



I mean, I wasn't just going to bomb it sight unseen. Just a little wishful thinking.


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 6, 2018)

cdskier said:


> Yea, I don't think specific location pages have them from what I remember. You have to go to the "Winter" page from each NWS office to get to the graphics for that office's coverage area.


Ah, I figured that might be my issue.  So I have to go to the weather centers instead... which I'm not still having an issue finding.  Man, I suck.  Looks like you guys will just have to keep posting updates for me. :lol:


----------



## Glenn (Mar 6, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> Since you like it, here's the VT version.
> 
> 
> EDIT:  That said, IMO, folks are going to be bumping these numbers up a touch this afternoon.



That's interesting how the Burlington NWS Office posted totals for the entire state. Do they typically do that? Albany sticks to just the counties their office covers on the total maps.


----------



## cdskier (Mar 6, 2018)

Glenn said:


> That's interesting how the Burlington NWS Office posted totals for the entire state. Do they typically do that? Albany sticks to just the counties their office covers on the total maps.



Seems to be something they only started doing more recently from what I recall. I swear it wasn't too long ago that they only had the part of the state that the Burlington NWS office covers in their maps. I could be mis-remembering though.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 6, 2018)

So if this pans out the Catskills will total 5 feet of snow in a week.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 6, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> So if this pans out the Catskills will total 5 feet of snow in a week.



And then we keep our fingers crossed that Mother Nature doesn't decide to take it all away in a weeks time frame as well!!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 6, 2018)

Potential good news, or at least an incremental positive.

The "real world" cold air aloft is currently colder than the models have it. Might need to go something like 12:1 instead of default.


----------



## ss20 (Mar 6, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> So if this pans out the Catskills will total 5 feet of snow in a week.



I'm thinking Windham tomorrow.  I was going to do Mount Snow but models consistently showing them picking up 4" if they're lucky by 4pm compared to the Catskills which are gonna get 10"+ it seems.  

Debating between Stratton and Magic Friday.  I've skied Magic on days where it snows and it's awesome.  My fear is that the-day-after-the-storm it's a madhouse.  I went to Stratton a couple days after a storm Friday February 9th and things that you wouldn't expect a Stratton skier to gravitate towards were still pretty fresh.  Stuff that the Magic clientele flocks to.


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 6, 2018)

further east:


----------



## GregoryIsaacs (Mar 6, 2018)

These models make me feel all tingly inside


----------



## bdfreetuna (Mar 6, 2018)

"Expected Snowfall" maps are for nerds. Real men of adventure make plans based on the Highest Amount 10% forecasts. Or NAM 3k CONUS whichever is higher.


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 6, 2018)

bdfreetuna said:


> "Expected Snowfall" maps are for nerds. Real men of adventure make plans based on the Highest Amount 10% forecasts. Or NAM 3k CONUS whichever is higher.



Then crash when the run into freezing rain.


----------



## Glenn (Mar 6, 2018)

This is going to be a fun one to watch on the webcams tomorrow. Provided anything falls during the daylight hours.


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 6, 2018)

ss20 said:


> I'm thinking Windham tomorrow.  I was going to do Mount Snow but models consistently showing them picking up 4" if they're lucky by 4pm compared to the Catskills which are gonna get 10"+ it seems.
> 
> Debating between Stratton and Magic Friday.  I've skied Magic on days where it snows and it's awesome.  My fear is that the-day-after-the-storm it's a madhouse.  I went to Stratton a couple days after a storm Friday February 9th and things that you wouldn't expect a Stratton skier to gravitate towards were still pretty fresh.  Stuff that the Magic clientele flocks to.


Going tomorrow and Friday, but not Thursday?  Thursday seems like it would be the best day to get out there with most of the snow already fallen and a couple more inches still piling up.


----------



## Glenn (Mar 6, 2018)

NWS Albany updated their Winter Storm Warning

Holy....



> WHAT...Heavy snow expected. Total snow accumulations of 12 to 18  inches, with localized amounts up to 24 inches in the Berkshires
> and Green Mountains, are expected.


----------



## ss20 (Mar 6, 2018)

Smellytele said:


> Then crash when the run into freezing rain.



Just saw BG at my local Costco after that ROAST...


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 6, 2018)

Smellytele said:


> further east:
> 
> View attachment 23429


Okay... apparently I'm friggin' inept when it comes to using the NWS site...

Can someone link me to the different Expected Snowfall outlets so I can favorite them?  I found Boston and Albany, NY... but lost other than those 2.  Boston: https://www.weather.gov/box/winter

I'm honestly getting aggravated with myself... this shouldn't be that hard!


----------



## bdfreetuna (Mar 6, 2018)

ss20 said:


> Just saw BG at my local Costco after that ROAST...



As I put the ball gently on the tee and then slipped around back for the reach around putt assist. Romantic, maybe not, but it also should have come as no surprise.


----------



## tnt1234 (Mar 6, 2018)

Reserved for the mad river valley.  MRG sat. to burn up two unused Mad card tickets, and maybe sunday too....or Magic?!?!?!  we'll see.  Really my last free weekend of the season, so short of a day trip to the pokes, this will wrap it up for me, so I'm totally stoked about this....


----------



## Harvey (Mar 6, 2018)

Jcb890 said:


> Okay... apparently I'm friggin' inept when it comes to using the NWS site...
> 
> Can someone link me to the different Expected Snowfall outlets so I can favorite them?  I found Boston and Albany, NY... but lost other than those 2.  Boston: https://www.weather.gov/box/winter
> 
> I'm honestly getting aggravated with myself... this shouldn't be that hard!



At the risk of going total slut... check out our weather pages:

http://nyskiblog.com/weather/
http://nyskiblog.com/weather/new-york/
http://nyskiblog.com/weather/aly/
http://nyskiblog.com/weather/btv/
http://nyskiblog.com/weather/gyx/

There are about 10 in total.  We've got links to point forecasts for most of the mountains, ski reports and webcams.


----------



## asnowmobiler (Mar 6, 2018)

Looking like a sick day for me tomorrow, headed to Blue Mountain tomorrow ⛄️


----------



## abc (Mar 6, 2018)

Sick day for me will be Thursday. 

Less stressful driving, give the slope a chance to get covered up by more snow...


----------



## spiderpig (Mar 6, 2018)

Jcb890 said:


> Okay... apparently I'm friggin' inept when it comes to using the NWS site...
> 
> Can someone link me to the different Expected Snowfall outlets so I can favorite them?  I found Boston and Albany, NY... but lost other than those 2.  Boston: https://www.weather.gov/box/winter
> 
> I'm honestly getting aggravated with myself... this shouldn't be that hard!



http://www.stormhamster.com/snow.htm


----------



## urungus (Mar 6, 2018)

Jcb890 said:


> Okay... apparently I'm friggin' inept when it comes to using the NWS site...
> 
> Can someone link me to the different Expected Snowfall outlets so I can favorite them?  I found Boston and Albany, NY... but lost other than those 2.  Boston: https://www.weather.gov/box/winter
> 
> I'm honestly getting aggravated with myself... this shouldn't be that hard!



Replace “box” in the URL with the appropriate NWS forecast office, so

Boston: https://www.weather.gov/box/winter
Albany: https://www.weather.gov/aly/winter
Burlington: https://www.weather.gov/btv/winter
Binghamton: https://www.weather.gov/bgm/winter
Portland: https://www.weather.gov/gyx/winter

Here are all the abbreviations for all 122 offices:


----------



## Abominable (Mar 6, 2018)

Sick day thurs to the berks might be a good play.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 7, 2018)




----------



## MommaBear (Mar 7, 2018)

School scheduled for early dismissal at 10AM (and expecting snow day tomorrow and Friday happens to be a day off thanks to "staff development" day).  Car scheduled to leave the drive at 10:30AM.  Relocating my office North for a few days.


----------



## Glenn (Mar 7, 2018)

Looks like NWS dialed things back slightly. But still very good looking! Light dusting in SoVT from what I can see on the ol' cams.


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 7, 2018)

Glenn said:


> Looks like NWS dialed things back slightly. But still very good looking! Light dusting in SoVT from what I can see on the ol' cams.



They dialed up where I live in central NH (just west of Concord)


----------



## WJenness (Mar 7, 2018)

Boss is in a meeting, when he gets out I will be telling him, "after 2:30 today, you won't see me until Monday."


----------



## lentilmaps (Mar 7, 2018)

Jcb890 said:


> Okay... apparently I'm friggin' inept when it comes to using the NWS site...
> 
> Can someone link me to the different Expected Snowfall outlets so I can favorite them?  I found Boston and Albany, NY... but lost other than those 2.  Boston: https://www.weather.gov/box/winter
> 
> I'm honestly getting aggravated with myself... this shouldn't be that hard!



Try http://www.stormhamster.com/snow.htm - has links to both the pinpoint (NWS Storm Pinpoint) and range (NWS storm range) forecast for each of the NWS offices.

HIGHLY recommend the page owner's twitter feed (https://twitter.com/crankywxguy) for both advance outlooks and real-time analysis of storms as they play out.  The entries from 3/3, 3/5, and 3/7 on http://www.stormhamster.com/resource.htm have watched the ingredients for this system as they move downstream in awesome detail.

Back to lurking...
~lm


----------



## SIKSKIER (Mar 7, 2018)

Wow,MRG says its expecting 15-30 inches?Thats a bit of stretch seeing all the forecast snowfall that I've seen.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Mar 7, 2018)

MommaBear said:


> Relocating my office North for a few days.



about to do the same


----------



## drjeff (Mar 7, 2018)

SIKSKIER said:


> Wow,MRG says its expecting 15-30 inches?Thats a bit of stretch seeing all the forecast snowfall that I've seen.



Maybe not if that total is by Saturday with the very likely back side upsloping that should be happening for NVT as this storm pulls away...

That total in say the next 24hrs or so may be a stretch, but there's going to very likely be some appreciable upsloping going on with this storm...


----------



## kingslug (Mar 7, 2018)

Everything but the tops of the front 4 now open, and that will get better after the dump..so Stowe..is good to go.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 7, 2018)

SIKSKIER said:


> Wow,*MRG says its expecting 15-30 inches?Thats a bit of stretch seeing all the forecast snowfall that I've seen.*



They're taking that from the "single chair weather blog", and I have absolutely no idea where that guy is getting anywhere near 30" as there was absolutely no guidance to support it in any of the models.  Didn't see anyone else go anywhere near that big for the area either, but that guy is almost always quite "snowptimistic" for whatever reason, though cynics might have their theories.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 7, 2018)

Frankly, the way this is evolving in real-time, I'm getting worried a bit, especially for n.VT.   This due east jog was not forecast on the models, and I hope it STOPS soon and turns north.


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 7, 2018)

kingslug said:


> Everything but the tops of the front 4 now open, and that will get better after the dump..so Stowe..is good to go.



Be there Saturday.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 7, 2018)

FYI, the GFS has another snowstorm for Monday.  

This one was always "there", but was previously cutting under NJ and the O.T.S., now it's modeled to head north instead.  So far it's the only model to do this, so fingers crossed that it's not just an error.


----------



## asnowmobiler (Mar 7, 2018)

Snowing so hard that you can hardly see.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 7, 2018)

asnowmobiler said:


> Snowing so hard that you can hardly see.



My fiancé is at Shawnee right now.  

I'm sure she's having fun, I just hope she leaves before the 2" to 3" per hour death bands start.


----------



## Not Sure (Mar 7, 2018)

A little over 6" so far . Radar has a crazy rotation Michigan is the center? Thought the low was supposed to transfer off shore?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 7, 2018)

Give the Euro is clearly going to be the winner on this storm, maybe we should think closer towards this verifying most closely as the output for many.


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 7, 2018)

asnowmobiler said:


> snowing so hard your pictures come out upside-down.


ftfy


----------



## asnowmobiler (Mar 7, 2018)

Nice... lol


----------



## asnowmobiler (Mar 7, 2018)

It’s snowing 2/3” an hour here at Blue 




BenedictGomez said:


> My fiancé is at Shawnee right now.
> 
> I'm sure she's having fun, I just hope she leaves before the 2" to 3" per hour death bands start.


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 7, 2018)

asnowmobiler said:


> Nice... lol


Haha, couldn't help it.

Edit - never mind, saw you just said Blue Mountain.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 7, 2018)

asnowmobiler said:


> *It’s snowing 2/3” an hour here at Blue*



Yeah, she's covered in snow, so I imagine Shawnee doesn't stink right now either.


----------



## cdskier (Mar 7, 2018)

bdfreetuna said:


> about to do the same



I want to go up Thursday night...but I'm struggling with whether to ditch my dad. The snow in NJ screwed up his work schedule a bit, so now he needs to work Friday morning. Do I leave him and go up without him Thursday night? Or do I wait until he's available and just go up Friday for the weekend? He said he'd understand if I left him, but does he really mean it? Probably one of those decisions I'm going to feel bad about no matter which one I choose.


----------



## urungus (Mar 7, 2018)

cdskier said:


> I want to go up Thursday night...but I'm struggling with whether to ditch my dad. The snow in NJ screwed up his work schedule a bit, so now he needs to work Friday morning. Do I leave him and go up without him Thursday night? Or do I wait until he's available and just go up Friday for the weekend? He said he'd understand if I left him, but does he really mean it? Probably one of those decisions I'm going to feel bad about no matter which one I choose.



Get your dad to take the train on Friday afternoon and pick him up in Rutland.

https://www.amtrak.com/content/dam/.../Ethan-Allen-Express-Schedule-P55-102317R.pdf


----------



## chuckstah (Mar 7, 2018)

2-3 flakes an hour at Wildcat. I hope tomorrow brings it. 

Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## cdskier (Mar 7, 2018)

urungus said:


> Get your dad to take the train on Friday afternoon and pick him up in Rutland.
> 
> https://www.amtrak.com/content/dam/.../Ethan-Allen-Express-Schedule-P55-102317R.pdf



Hah...direct from NYC to Rutland is sold out for Friday afternoon. There is availability if he takes a different train to Albany and then picks up the Ethan Allen to Rutland from there. Wouldn't get back to my condo in VT until around 12:30AM if the train was on time to Rutland.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 7, 2018)

Absolutely DUMPING here in NJ.   

I shoveled off the back stairs and paver stones, which probably took less than 10 minutes, when I went back to the stairs to go inside there must have been a new 1/3 inch!  Rates must be pushing 3"/hour.


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 7, 2018)

chuckstah said:


> 2-3 flakes an hour at Wildcat. I hope tomorrow brings it.
> 
> Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


It is supposed to be heaviest a bit later in the afternoon.
Weather Underground has dropped totals some, NWS predictions have not.


----------



## asnowmobiler (Mar 7, 2018)

I left early fearing I may not be able to get home.
it was a sketchy drive, closing in on a foot 10 miles north of Jim Thorpe.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 7, 2018)

It almost looks like the sun is going to come out here in the NEK. Not a flake to be seen.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 7, 2018)

asnowmobiler said:


> *I left early fearing I may not be able to get home.
> it was a sketchy drive*, closing in on a foot 10 miles north of Jim Thorpe.



My gf is leaving Shawnee now for same reason, she wants to stay, but I told her we're now entering 3"/hour bands.  I said either stay and ski and get a hotel room or please leave now.  They have 6" down and it's dumping, but it's snowing so hard she said it's getting tough to ski anyway.


----------



## NYDB (Mar 7, 2018)

Wow..lucy really pulled the football east.  the next 7 days looks great anyway


----------



## Edd (Mar 7, 2018)

Just made the questionable decision to drive to SR tomorrow morning from coastal NH. Leave 5-ish and hopefully make first chair. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 7, 2018)

NY DirtBag said:


> Wow..lucy really pulled the football east.  the next 7 days looks great anyway



Yep 
Not that we were supposed to get much here in the NEK, but conditions are REALLY thin and a good 8" would have gone a long way toward getting some terrain back online.


----------



## kingslug (Mar 7, 2018)

Radar shows storm moving up into NEK now.


----------



## asnowmobiler (Mar 7, 2018)

It was tough skiing, having to wipe your goggles every other turn can be a bitch,but it was fun for a few hours 



BenedictGomez said:


> My gf is leaving Shawnee now for same reason, she wants to stay, but I told her we're now entering 3"/hour bands.  I said either stay and ski and get a hotel room or please leave now.  They have 6" down and it's dumping, but it's snowing so hard she said it's getting tough to ski anyway.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Mar 7, 2018)

Just arrived at Snowdon Chalet a 1/2 mile from Magic. Had a view of Magic from my window half an hour ago. Now it's snowing too heavily.

3" on the ground as of 3:00PM. Really starting to come down now. Right on schedule as far as I'm concerned.

BTW this place was a decent price, $99 I think, looks like a crappy motor inn from the outside but the rooms are very clean, nice art, comfy mattress, way better than you'd think from the road.

I'll update snow totals when I head out for dinner. As of now medium sized flakes are falling at a high density with very little wind. Nice stuff to watch.


----------



## chuckstah (Mar 7, 2018)

Jcb890 said:


> It is supposed to be heaviest a bit later in the afternoon.
> Weather Underground has dropped totals some, NWS predictions have not.


Even worse, it was freezing drizzle this afternoon. I feel like a glazed donut. But the skiing was fun and bit sketchy on the nats. 

Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## tnt1234 (Mar 7, 2018)

bdfreetuna said:


> Just arrived at Snowdon Chalet a 1/2 mile from Magic. Had a view of Magic from my window half an hour ago. Now it's snowing too heavily.
> 
> 3" on the ground as of 3:00PM. Really starting to come down now. Right on schedule as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> ...


stayed there over pres. weekend.  nice for the price.  Bar next door has a few good but unremarkable IPAs on tap.  The mexican place in Manchester is very good.


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 7, 2018)

chuckstah said:


> Even worse, it was freezing drizzle this afternoon. I feel like a glazed donut. But the skiing was fun and bit sketchy on the nats.


Where was this that it was freezing drizzle?


----------



## SIKSKIER (Mar 7, 2018)

bdfreetuna said:


> 3" on the ground as of 3:00PM. .



Ok I'll be the wise ass.Back to the future?Posted at 2:17.Sounds great,nothing here yet in S NH.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Mar 7, 2018)

Tuna,Just noticed its not you.Something is screwed up in the time stamp as I just posted at 3:25 and it shows 2:49.Sorry for the smart ass.


----------



## chuckstah (Mar 7, 2018)

Jcb890 said:


> It is supposed to be heaviest a bit later in the afternoon.
> Weather Underground has dropped totals some, NWS predictions have not.


Even worse, it was freezing drizzle this afternoon. I feel like a glazed donut. But the skiing was fun and bit sketchy on the nats. 

Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 7, 2018)

SIKSKIER said:


> Tuna,Just noticed its not you.Something is screwed up in the time stamp as I just posted at 3:25 and it shows 2:49.Sorry for the smart ass.


Something weird is going on... chuckstah's post just got reposted much later than the original post also.  Odd.


----------



## chuckstah (Mar 7, 2018)

Jcb890 said:


> Where was this that it was freezing drizzle?


Wildcat

Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 7, 2018)

Lost power. May as well go play in the snow since I can't get work done now.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 7, 2018)

Jcb890 said:


> Something weird is going on... chuckstah's post just got reposted much later than the original post also.  Odd.



The storm has upset the space time continuum.

Must be the thundersnow I just heard.


----------



## asnowmobiler (Mar 7, 2018)

It’s done snowing here.&#55357;&#56863;


----------



## bdfreetuna (Mar 7, 2018)

Well to be fair I did round up about 15 minutes to 3:00PM when I posted it... but yeah not by that much :lol:

Looks like we're 23 minutes ahead of schedule here to me. Hopefully under budget as well.


----------



## chuckstah (Mar 7, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> The storm has upset the space time continuum.
> 
> Must be the thundersnow I just heard.


Maybe?  Or sketch cell service at the Cat. On wifi in the lodge now. 

Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## MommaBear (Mar 7, 2018)

I tried posting from the road in Greenfield around 2:15 - it was still just flurries.  3 miles south of Mount Snow now and we've got about 3 or 4 inches on the ground.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Mar 7, 2018)

MommaBear said:


> I tried posting from the road in Greenfield around 2:15



Luckily I was an hour ahead of you... close call !


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 7, 2018)

MommaBear said:


> I tried posting from the road in Greenfield around 2:15 - it was still just flurries.  3 miles south of Mount Snow now and we've got about 3 or 4 inches on the ground.


I'm seeing totals dropping for Mt. Snow area and not a whole lot falling through the day tomorrow.  Their live snowstake cam shows about 4" right now.  I guess we have to hope the storm really delivers this afternoon and evening.


----------



## chuckstah (Mar 7, 2018)

chuckstah said:


> Wildcat
> 
> Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


Still raining down the street a bit...

Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Glenn (Mar 7, 2018)

Honkin' pretty good in CT...where everyone just complains about snow. Looking pretty good in SoVT right now on the cams.


----------



## JimG. (Mar 7, 2018)

Been puking here in Dutchess county NY since 12:30. Solid 7" down and more on the way.

Still snowing hard at least 1"/hr.


----------



## MommaBear (Mar 7, 2018)

Jcb890 said:


> I'm seeing totals dropping for Mt. Snow area and not a whole lot falling through the day tomorrow.  Their live snowstake cam shows about 4" right now.  I guess we have to hope the storm really delivers this afternoon and evening.



Our place is 3 miles south of the mountain - currently 5 inches on the deck and coming down fast and furious.


----------



## JimG. (Mar 7, 2018)

MommaBear said:


> Our place is 3 miles south of the mountain - currently 5 inches on the deck and coming down fast and furious.



Should have added that I'm located almost directly south of Snow.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 7, 2018)

BTV finally capitulated

https://www.weather.gov/images/btv/winter/StormTotalSnowWeb1.png


----------



## chuckstah (Mar 7, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> BTV finally capitulated
> 
> https://www.weather.gov/images/btv/winter/StormTotalSnowWeb1.png


Finally snowing in Glen, NH near Wildcat.  Abiut time. 

Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## bdfreetuna (Mar 7, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> BTV finally capitulated
> 
> https://www.weather.gov/images/btv/winter/StormTotalSnowWeb1.png



Fine with me and I kind of expected this as a baseline. Whatever Magic gets tomorrow (13?) and whatever MRG gets Friday (12?) and maybe Cannon or back towards Killington for Saturday is alright by me.

I'm just here waiting for trails to open up, if I'm skiing powder that's just a bonus.

That said it's snowing pretty hard in Londonderry now and if it keeps up at any kind of rate like this it will be a day to remember tomorrow.


----------



## NYDB (Mar 7, 2018)

Looks like So VT is still doing great even with the shift.


----------



## MommaBear (Mar 7, 2018)

bdfreetuna said:


> Luckily I was an hour ahead of you... close call !



Whew!  ;-)



JimG. said:


> Should have added that I'm located almost directly south of Snow.



So, neighbors??   ;-)


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 7, 2018)

MommaBear said:


> Our place is 3 miles south of the mountain - currently 5 inches on the deck and coming down fast and furious.


Thanks! Could we please get an update later on this evening by any chance?


----------



## MommaBear (Mar 7, 2018)

Jcb890 said:


> Thanks! Could we please get an update later on this evening by any chance?



9" now in the spot I measured earlier.  Still coming down.  Light and fluffy.  

My son went out to move the car for the plow comes in and says, "that snow you shoveled a little while ago?  Its back".  Amazing how quickly it came down.


----------



## JimG. (Mar 7, 2018)

MommaBear said:


> So, neighbors??   ;-)


 
Only in the sense that my location was in the same band of intense snow as Mt. Snow. That band has moved a bit east now.

Still, I just did some snow removal. Started at 6:30 finished up about 10 minutes ago. There is now a good 2" of additional snow in the areas I did first. Wow!


----------



## Abominable (Mar 7, 2018)

I’d be on pretty thin ice if I called in sick tomorrow, and can’t skip Friday, so the best I’m getting is a catamount day trip. Should I keep my powder dry and look to get a better/easier day to play hooky next week?

What’s that storm looking like?

I’ll say we’ve got 8-10” wet snow here in n westchester and tapering off.  End up looking like six on the ground the way it settles.


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 7, 2018)

I saw a report of 16" near Mountain Creek around 5pm, and it was still snowing when I left at 7:30. My first time there in 8 years, and it was nuts. People skiing everywhere, in the woods, under the Cab. A few trails were closed, but people were openly ducking every rope. Granite Peak was closed for some reason, so if anyone is planning on going tomorrow, there should be some real nice turns to be had when lifts spin.

Sent from my Pixel XL using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 7, 2018)

Born and raise in NJ, and would you believe I've never skied Mountain Creek?  I've seen reports up in that general area of 22", so I imagine they got walloped.


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 7, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> Born and raise in NJ, and would you believe I've never skied Mountain Creek?  I've seen reports up in that general area of 22", so I imagine they got walloped.


98% of the time, you're not missing much. But today was special. Chopped up shin deep powder on the sides of just about every trail. It was busy, but not crowded.

Sent from my Pixel XL using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ss20 (Mar 7, 2018)

I've been looking at the radar all night...that super-heavy snow band has been parked over Berkshire East.  They'll be measuring snow in feet tomorrow for sure.  

This may not be a Northern VT storm but they have a serious chance to get small accumulating snow everyday/night now through...um...uh...a long time :grin:


----------



## NYDB (Mar 8, 2018)

^ yeah I was watching that too.  3ft possible?  Stratton claiming 26'' this morning.  With another couple inches coming today.


----------



## kingslug (Mar 8, 2018)

Stowe only reporting 10 inches ..trail count did not go up but it will continue through the weekend. I'm just happy for the big turnaround. The skis stay out and the convertible stays under covers.


----------



## MommaBear (Mar 8, 2018)

NY DirtBag said:


> ^ yeah I was watching that too.  3ft possible?  Stratton claiming 26'' this morning.  With another couple inches coming today.



Mount Snow says 27" and I can attest it is pretty accurate.  Were it not for an overhang on part of my deck, we would not be getting out our front door this morning.  And it is still snowing.


----------



## mbedle (Mar 8, 2018)

kingslug said:


> Stowe only reporting 10 inches ..trail count did not go up but it will continue through the weekend. I'm just happy for the big turnaround. The skis stay out and the convertible stays under covers.



Where are you seeing 10 inches? They are got about 3-4.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 8, 2018)

MommaBear said:


> Mount Snow says 27" and I can attest it is pretty accurate.  Were it not for an overhang on part of my deck, we would not be getting out our front door this morning.  And it is still snowing.


The guy who runs the cross country ski facility in my condo complex posted on it's FB page about 20 minutes ago that he's reporting 34" next to the shed where he keeps the groomer! One of my neighbors put up a picture of his back deck about at about 6AM with the yard stick reading 31"!! 

Jackpot!!

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## SIKSKIER (Mar 8, 2018)

25 at Magic Mt Snow,and Stratton.Yowza!Looks like S Vermont and western Mass have the jackpot on this one so far.The MTWV Wildcat area looks next with over a foot so far.Should be much more coming there today.


----------



## cdskier (Mar 8, 2018)

Two storms in a row that give Northern VT the shaft while dumping massive snow elsewhere...


----------



## GregoryIsaacs (Mar 8, 2018)

cdskier said:


> Two storms in a row that give Northern VT the shaft while dumping massive snow elsewhere...



Gotta love that southern VT snowbelt


----------



## ss20 (Mar 8, 2018)

I'm thinking Stratton tomorrow.  I fear crazy liftlines at Magic with just Red running.


----------



## BFJ8 (Mar 8, 2018)

anyone know what Loaf has as of now and predicted?


----------



## skimagic (Mar 8, 2018)

SIKSKIER said:


> 25 at Magic Mt Snow,and Stratton.Yowza!Looks like S Vermont and western Mass have the jackpot on this one so far.The MTWV Wildcat area looks next with over a foot so far.Should be much more coming there today.



Berkshire East reports 16, catamount 24.


----------



## slatham (Mar 8, 2018)

skimagic said:


> Berkshire East reports 16, catamount 24.



Bromley also in that over 2' crowd.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Mar 8, 2018)

BFJ8 said:


> anyone know what Loaf has as of now and predicted?



6+ and maybe another 6+.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 8, 2018)

My friends house near mt snow


----------



## urungus (Mar 8, 2018)

Jiminy Peak reporting 18" - 22" of new snow with another 2"-3"expected before it's all over


----------



## Abominable (Mar 8, 2018)

skimagic said:


> Berkshire East reports 16, catamount 24.



Ugh.  I'm at work.  Not even working.  Watching mtn webcams.  Ugh.

I'm a lame lazy loser losing out.

And 20 dollar lift tickets too!


----------



## skiMEbike (Mar 8, 2018)

BFJ8 said:


> anyone know what Loaf has as of now and predicted?





SIKSKIER said:


> 6+ and maybe another 6+.



Report says 9 inches....some local reports of 12 inches.  Seems like storm hit a bit later than expected....But should pile on another 6-10 throughout the day.


----------



## FBGM (Mar 8, 2018)

To bad it’s  flat at Mt Blow Me to enjoy the snow


----------



## 2Planker (Mar 8, 2018)

WildCat reporting 14" at Base.  Heard "much more up top".....

Headed up this evening !!  SWEET


----------



## GregoryIsaacs (Mar 8, 2018)

FBGM said:


> To bad it’s  flat at Mt Blow Me to enjoy the snow



ooooh baby need a binkie?


----------



## Harvey (Mar 8, 2018)

Abominable said:


> I'm a lame lazy loser losing out.



This is awesome, thanks for the chuckle!


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 8, 2018)

FBGM said:


> To bad it’s  flat at Mt Blow Me to enjoy the snow


hope you have fun where you are skiing today


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 8, 2018)

gmcunni said:


> My friends house near mt snow



This is why during a massive snow, I always shovel every 6".   During the 36" storm a few years back I did that, and drove my SUV up and down the driveway making "tracks" every few hours, and I was one of the few people able to get to the hill early.  A P.I.T.A. for sure, but the payoff is huge.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 8, 2018)

Never been to Magic, I see they'll only have 1 chair running this weekend, does the line get lone on a Saturday when that happens?

My other option is Plattekill.

I was going to go to n.VT, but the storm didnt pan out at all up there.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 8, 2018)

gmcunni said:


> View attachment 23443
> My friends house near mt snow


 Fake news!  That is a stolen photo from a house near Mt Baker in Washington. :beer::-o


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 8, 2018)

Please note the thick amounts of jealousy dripping from my post above.


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Mar 8, 2018)

well I'm bumming. I was on track to hit Magic today, until my car got stuck in my driveway heading out. It's actually not my car. My Subaru is in the shop and I have my dad's Civic on borrow. What I didn't know was that the cars all season tires are very worn. Couldn't make the slight incline to the street, slid sideways into the ditch off the driveway trying to gun it out. I've become soooooooo spoiled by AWD+snows. Oh and after getting it towed out I find that a rear wheel has become seized somehow. 

Major envy of anyone who's getting it today!


----------



## Edd (Mar 8, 2018)

At SR. They’re claiming 10” and that feels right. Very dense. Over on Jordan there’s a few random knee-high snow speed bumps, created by wind, which you don’t see every day. Feeling very lucky to be out here. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## slatham (Mar 8, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> Never been to Magic, I see they'll only have 1 chair running this weekend, does the line get lone on a Saturday when that happens?
> 
> My other option is Plattekill.
> 
> I was going to go to n.VT, but the storm didnt pan out at all up there.



They are working on Black Line - I have not seen any final determination other than the goal having it run this weekend.


----------



## kingslug (Mar 8, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> Never been to Magic, I see they'll only have 1 chair running this weekend, does the line get lone on a Saturday when that happens?
> 
> My other option is Plattekill.
> 
> I was going to go to n.VT, but the storm didnt pan out at all up there.


Still pretty good up there. Rather have the vert. And its going to snow some more. Stowe gets hit pretty good out of nowhere at times.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 8, 2018)

kingslug said:


> *Still pretty good up there. Rather have the vert.* And its going to snow some more. Stowe gets hit pretty good out of nowhere at times.



Meh... I'd much rather have 1,500 feet of epic vertical, than 2,300 feet of okay vertical. 

The 3 to 5 inches is not equivalent to the 41 to 50 the Cats and s.Vt got in the last 6 days.  And s.VT is slated to get just as much snow as n.VT over the next few days if not more, so I see no reason to drive to n.VT when conditions are so much better in Cats & s.VT.


----------



## chuckstah (Mar 8, 2018)

2Planker said:


> WildCat reporting 14" at Base.  Heard "much more up top".....
> 
> Headed up this evening !!  SWEET


Wildcat is off the rails today. Deep. The kitty woke up. Full parking lot. And a lift line early. Just a few chairs now. 

Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 8, 2018)

slatham said:


> They are working on Black Line - I have not seen any final determination other than the goal having it run this weekend.



The web site makes it sound like it wont be running this weekend.  So I'm wondering how crowded a Saturday or Sunday gets with just the red chair?


----------



## BFJ8 (Mar 8, 2018)

Jay Cloud dumping right now, even local forecast seems mild


----------



## drjeff (Mar 8, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> The web site makes it sound like it wont be running this weekend.  So I'm wondering how crowded a Saturday or Sunday gets with just the red chair?




As an FYI, on Sunday, Magic is hosting a race who's current start list is about 100 or so kids long.  Add in some coaches, and I'm sure, given all the snow that just fell, a few more than the usual maybe 20% of parents who typically ski on their kids race days(myself included), and that will put probably 150 to maybe 200 people on the Red on Sunday....


----------



## bdfreetuna (Mar 8, 2018)

Magic is all time today. Never had so much face shots. Waist to chest deep.

Sent from my LG-D850 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## bdfreetuna (Mar 8, 2018)

bdfreetuna said:


> Magic is all time today. Never had so much face shots. Waist to chest deep.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D850 using AlpineZone mobile app




Sent from my LG-D850 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 8, 2018)

drjeff said:


> As an FYI, on Sunday, Magic is hosting a race who's current start list is about 100 or so kids long.  Add in some coaches, and I'm sure, given all the snow that just fell, a few more than the usual maybe 20% of parents who typically ski on their kids race days(myself included), and *that will put probably 150 to maybe 200 people on the Red on Sunday*....



That admittedly stinks, given it's slated to be crowded to begin with and it's the only chair running.  Still, I've never been to Magic, so I think I'll just do it anyway.  Mini-adventure.


----------



## Glenn (Mar 8, 2018)

Damn! This storm delivered in SoVT! The Greens at least. I'd say maybe a foot just north of Bratt? But it's snowing again there...and again at Stratton and Mt. Snow. 

So I guess the woods are back in play for this weekend in the Southern Greens. :lol:


----------



## SnowRock (Mar 8, 2018)

Taking my nephews up to VT for the first time tomorrow... we will be based in manchester, was thinking with all this snow that we would do Magic Saturday and then Stratton or Okemo sunday so they could see two very different places and I could still get some nice laps in.

Its been a bit since Ive been to Magic, with all the work excited to see face-lift and have to imagine that even if Saturday is crowded for Magic, its still a very different crowd scale right?


----------



## urungus (Mar 8, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> That admittedly stinks, given it's slated to be crowded to begin with and it's the only chair running.  Still, I've never been to Magic, so I think I'll just do it anyway.  Mini-adventure.



You are in for a treat!  Don’t forget to hit the outdoor Sunshine Corner bar (if it is open) on the Wand trail.


----------



## Glenn (Mar 8, 2018)

NWS Totals:

VERMONT

...Bennington County...
   Woodford              36.0   607 AM  3/08  WeatherNet6
   4 E Woodford State P  35.0   639 AM  3/08  Utility Company
   Searsburg             32.5   420 AM  3/08  Dept of Highways
   Peru                  28.0   730 AM  3/08  Facebook
   Landgrove             25.0   623 AM  3/08  WeatherNet6
   East Dorset           11.0   750 AM  3/08  Facebook
   1 ENE Manchester Cen  10.0  1110 PM  3/07  Amateur Radio
   Bennington             8.9   915 PM  3/07  Facebook
   West Arlington         6.0   503 AM  3/08  WeatherNet6

...Windham County...
   Londonderry           30.0   800 AM  3/08  Facebook
   West Wardsboro        27.0   940 AM  3/08  Facebook
   Wilmington            25.0   627 AM  3/08  Utility Company
   West  Dover           21.0   200 AM  3/08  Facebook
   Windham               20.0   300 AM  3/08  Facebook
   4 SW Newfane          18.0   820 AM  3/08  Public
   Townshend             13.8   830 AM  3/08  Trained Spotter
   Newfane               12.0   715 AM  3/08  Facebook
   4 W Westminster       11.5  1030 AM  3/08  Trained Spotter
   Brattleboro           11.5   820 AM  3/08  Public


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 8, 2018)

Definitely skiing Magic Saturday, should I ski there Sunday too or is nearby Bromley worth checking out?



urungus said:


> You are in for a treat!  Don’t forget to hit the outdoor *Sunshine Corner bar (if it is open) on the Wand trail*.



A bar on a trail?  That sounds intriguing.


----------



## moresnow (Mar 8, 2018)

bdfreetuna said:


> Magic is all time today. Never had so much face shots. Waist to chest deep.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D850 using AlpineZone mobile app



Was?
Still is.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 8, 2018)

I'm guessing that for basically everyone from Okemo on South in SoVT, that if this Saturday isn't the busiest day of the season, it's going to easily be a top 3 day business wise for the year.  2 big storms in a week, decent looking temps, and nothing that should present any real travel issues, plus some pent up demand from what was a less than stellar month of February, and most kids spring sports programs down in the flatlands either haven't started yet, or are so recently started that missing a day or 2 of practice vs grabbing a ski day with great snow conditions will be an easy decision to make....


----------



## moresnow (Mar 8, 2018)

moresnow said:


> Was?
> Still is.


I can't read. And the app won't let me edit. 

Good day.

Sent from my Pixel XL using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Abominable (Mar 8, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> nearby Bromley worth checking out?



If you've never been?  Definitely; it might be my favorite in S VT (for reason partly nostalgic, partly skiing).  Especially if current forecast holds, and you're getting some sun, after a long day in Magic's trees it'll nice to bomb some groomers and ski the east side moguls (Blue Ribbon).  Limited trees, but just a real fun mountain, great family vibe.  Magic is that wild girl that parties almost a little too much for you; Stratton is that good looking but kind of spoiled, boring girl that drives the Mercedes SUV; Bromley is that kick ass girl that captains the lacrosse team and will do a keg stand, but not in her dress.  She's All-American!


----------



## Glenn (Mar 8, 2018)

drjeff said:


> I'm guessing that for basically everyone from Okemo on South in SoVT, that if this Saturday isn't the busiest day of the season, it's going to easily be a top 3 day business wise for the year.  2 big storms in a week, decent looking temps, and nothing that should present any real travel issues, plus some pent up demand from what was a less than stellar month of February, and most kids spring sports programs down in the flatlands either haven't started yet, or are so recently started that missing a day or 2 of practice vs grabbing a ski day with great snow conditions will be an easy decision to make....



Plus, nothing helps send people up north, like a fresh coating of snow in the flatlands!

We'll probably ski on Sunday when the hoopla dies down a bit. We will hopefully be taking the sleds out on Saturday. Should be enough snow to get out there and possibly get stuck on a hill somewhere in the middle of the woods. I'm good at that after a big storm. 

:lol:


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 8, 2018)

Glenn said:


> Plus, nothing helps send people up north, like a fresh coating of snow in the flatlands!
> :lol:



Hopefully they stay in So VT and don't venture too far north


----------



## WJenness (Mar 8, 2018)

Glenn said:


> Damn! This storm delivered in SoVT! The Greens at least. I'd say maybe a foot just north of Bratt? But it's snowing again there...and again at Stratton and Mt. Snow.
> 
> So I guess the woods are back in play for this weekend in the Southern Greens. :lol:



They were in play LAST weekend... At Stratton, anyway.

They should be outstanding this weekend!

-w


----------



## kingslug (Mar 8, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> Meh... I'd much rather have 1,500 feet of epic vertical, than 2,300 feet of okay vertical.
> 
> The 3 to 5 inches is not equivalent to the 41 to 50 the Cats and s.Vt got in the last 6 days.  And s.VT is slated to get just as much snow as n.VT over the next few days if not more, so I see no reason to drive to n.VT when conditions are so much better in Cats & s.VT.


Yeah..just trying to convince myself. Bought the damn condo so the wife wants to go up there or I would hit S VT.
Think Mt snow will be a madhouse..might be able to convince her to go there as she used to like it. Hit that first then Stowe.


----------



## ss20 (Mar 8, 2018)

Abominable said:


> Magic is that wild girl that parties almost a little too much for you; Stratton is that good looking but kind of spoiled, boring girl that drives the Mercedes SUV; Bromley is that kick ass girl that captains the lacrosse team and will do a keg stand, but not in her dress.  She's All-American!



Next time someone asks for SoVt skiind advice I'm posting this^^^

Really clarifies the terrain/vibe at each of these places EXACTLY!


----------



## Jully (Mar 8, 2018)

chuckstah said:


> Wildcat is off the rails today. Deep. The kitty woke up. Full parking lot. And a lift line early. Just a few chairs now.
> 
> Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app



Fantastic. Looking forward to skiing the natty trails for the next few weekends (hopefully).


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 8, 2018)

Abominable said:


> Magic is that wild girl that parties almost a little too much for you; Stratton is that good looking but kind of spoiled, boring girl that drives the Mercedes SUV; Bromley is that kick ass girl that captains the lacrosse team and will do a keg stand, but not in her dress.  She's All-American!



This is funny.


Sent from my Pixel XL using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## LookinForTreeS (Mar 8, 2018)

Sugarloaf just reported 20" of new snow! 

So stoked for this weekend!


----------



## bdfreetuna (Mar 8, 2018)

FWIW just drove from Magic to Barre -- yeah I only lasted 9 to 2 on the deepest day in memory -- but did not want to burn my legs out completely as I have 2 more days to ski.

Rumors of this storm not hitting northern VT well seem unsubstantiated, at least to me, it's still snowing up here heavily and some pretty serious squalls on I-89. 

I will be at Mad River Glen tomorrow which I expect will have near 18" by then -- since they reported 10" first thing this morning, I wouldn't be at all surprised if that doubled by tomorrow morning.

Was gonna talk about Magic today but I have some pics so I'll put it in Trip Report section.


----------



## MommaBear (Mar 8, 2018)

Glenn said:


> So I guess the woods are back in play for this weekend in the Southern Greens. :lol:


Definitely. Along with all the hoots and hollers in the Trials at Snow, I overhead "the woods are fucking amazing and "THIS does not suck." I agreed with both.


----------



## Not Sure (Mar 8, 2018)

LookinForTreeS said:


> Sugarloaf just reported 20" of new snow!
> 
> So stoked for this weekend!



Should be good enough to " find"  some trees . :beer:


----------



## tnt1234 (Mar 8, 2018)

bdfreetuna said:


> FWIW just drove from Magic to Barre -- yeah I only lasted 9 to 2 on the deepest day in memory -- but did not want to burn my legs out completely as I have 2 more days to ski.
> 
> Rumors of this storm not hitting northern VT well seem unsubstantiated, at least to me, it's still snowing up here heavily and some pretty serious squalls on I-89.
> 
> ...




I'll be at MRG with one daughter saturday.  Can't wait.


----------



## kingslug (Mar 8, 2018)

Crap. I want to go up tomorrow...but..i cant...damn..damn..damn...


----------



## SkiFanE (Mar 8, 2018)

Thank goodness for well timed teacher day at school tomorrow that I took off - I'm  at SR for rare Friday ski day. I think about 18" here. Flatlands was messy - we made out okay but power went out at 4pm today - left rest of fam in dark to come here  - feel somewhat guilty lol. Was sooo giddy all day long. And I have new skis - only 2 days on them and first time in pow tomorrow (Volkl Kenja). 

Be safe everyone!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 8, 2018)

SkiFanE said:


> *power went out at 4pm today - left rest of fam in dark to come here *


----------



## SkiFanE (Mar 9, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> View attachment 23466



remember the Halloween storm about 5 years ago?  I was at home without power while he got the goods at SR. Takes awhile for debts to be paid


----------



## machski (Mar 9, 2018)

Wow, NECN forecasting southern Greens to be the jackpot again with the upslope and backside snow this weekend!  Maybe the snow that fell last week was magnetic or something ;}

Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Glenn (Mar 9, 2018)

I don't mean to sound greedy, but I hope this next one delivers too. Some models have it out to sea...But it's still a few days out.


----------



## Kleetus (Mar 9, 2018)

Glenn said:


> I don't mean to sound greedy, but I hope this next one delivers too. Some models have it out to sea...But it's still a few days out.



Yeah me too. 

Although it's a looong way out, not liking the runs for next weekend. Not going to say why...but everyone here can probably guess...Hitting S VT. this weekend, and was going to try and hit N. VT next. Hopefully long range for next weekend changes...


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 9, 2018)

Kleetus said:


> Yeah me too.
> 
> Although it's a looong way out, not liking the runs for next weekend. Not going to say why...but everyone here can probably guess...Hitting S VT. this weekend, and was going to try and hit N. VT next. Hopefully long range for next weekend changes...



N VT Does looks better than So VT next weekend


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 9, 2018)

I'm not going to freak out about a temperature profile that's 9 days away.


----------



## Kleetus (Mar 9, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> I'm not going to freak out about a temperature profile that's 9 days away.



Yeah me neither. Doesn't mean I don't like that profile as it stands now though.


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 9, 2018)

Just came back to report that yesterday at Mt. Snow was an all-timer.

To the douche complaining about the lack of steepness, flat spots certainly were an issue... but that tends to happen when you get 33" overnight and through the day.


----------



## sankaty (Mar 9, 2018)

Jcb890 said:


> Just came back to report that yesterday at Mt. Snow was an all-timer.
> 
> To the douche complaining about the lack of steepness, flat spots certainly were an issue... but that tends to happen when you get 33" overnight and through the day.



Such a great day!  North Face woods were sublime.

Our mantra "Untracked powder in plain sight is a trap" was especially true yesterday.  the left side of the trail below was unskiable.  We should have this problem more often!


----------



## drjeff (Mar 9, 2018)

sankaty said:


> Such a great day!  North Face woods were sublime.
> 
> Our mantra "Untracked powder in plain sight is a trap" was especially true yesterday.  the left side of the trail below was unskiable.  We should have this problem more often!
> 
> View attachment 23467



South Bowl there.... And that one even has some moderate pitches to it.... Would of hated to have been off a previously tracked area down low in your picture by the race finish house!!!!


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 9, 2018)

Jcb890 said:


> Just came back to report that yesterday at Mt. Snow was an all-timer.
> 
> To the douche complaining about the lack of steepness, flat spots certainly were an issue... but that tends to happen when you get 33" overnight and through the day.



touche.
Signed the Douche.
Although I have been there on just 10" days and it stops you dead on some of the front face trails. I like the North face trails.


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 9, 2018)

sankaty said:


> Such a great day!  North Face woods were sublime.
> 
> Our mantra "Untracked powder in plain sight is a trap" was especially true yesterday.  the left side of the trail below was unskiable.  We should have this problem more often!
> 
> View attachment 23467


Yeah, the North Face was fantastic yesterday.  Olympic was probably my favorite trail of the day.  Ripcord was really good too when we hit it a bit before noon.  It was pretty funny having to follow some tightly tracked areas and made for some pretty spectacular crashes.  People seemed to stop at the worst spots though.  If you're on skis and sitting there stopped, don't sit in the only tracked-out line, move over... you're stopped!  Snowboarders didn't tend to do that so much, but there were some who fell in bad spots and who were strapping themselves in at bad spots similar to the skiers.



drjeff said:


> South Bowl there.... And that one even has some moderate pitches to it.... Would of hated to have been off a previously tracked area down low in your picture by the race finish house!!!!


I was thinking that was the lower section of Ridge... that was a huge PITA yesterday... people didn't even attempt to get up the flatter spot and instead made a path through the woods, but that path through the woods was awful, haha.



Smellytele said:


> touche.
> Signed the Douche.
> Although I have been there on just 10" days and it stops you dead on some of the front face trails. I like the North face trails.


I wasn't thinking of you with that comment at all, so my apologies on that.  This is the guy I was speaking about:


FBGM said:


> To bad it’s  flat at Mt Blow Me to enjoy the snow


I value your opinions and have no issues if people don't like a mountain for one reason or another.  But, that guy never seems to contribute anything.


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 9, 2018)

Jcb890 said:


> Yeah, the North Face was fantastic yesterday.  Olympic was probably my favorite trail of the day.  Ripcord was really good too when we hit it a bit before noon.  It was pretty funny having to follow some tightly tracked areas and made for some pretty spectacular crashes.  People seemed to stop at the worst spots though.  If you're on skis and sitting there stopped, don't sit in the only tracked-out line, move over... you're stopped!  Snowboarders didn't tend to do that so much, but there were some who fell in bad spots and who were strapping themselves in at bad spots similar to the skiers.
> 
> 
> I was thinking that was the lower section of Ridge... that was a huge PITA yesterday... people didn't even attempt to get up the flatter spot and instead made a path through the woods, but that path through the woods was awful, haha.
> ...



Ahh yes - no issue actually even if it was me. The snow looks awesome and I am glad I can be jealous now that I have only been skiing in 15 inches of powder.


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 9, 2018)

Smellytele said:


> Ahh yes - no issue actually even if it was me. The snow looks awesome and I am glad *I can be jealous now that I have only been skiing in 15 inches of powder.*


Just think for a second how ridiculous that statement sounds for 99.99% of the ski days we have. HAHA!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 9, 2018)

I need to move to one of those towns/places where if you get 15" of snow going into work is optional that day.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 9, 2018)

Radar has looked blotchy like this with snow all day, I bet Whiteface & Gore have picked up several inches today.


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 9, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> I need to move to one of those towns/places where if you get 15" of snow going into work is optional that day.


That'd be pretty sweet, huh?  We have to use PTO no matter what.
I basically take 0 days off from April - December.


----------



## Jully (Mar 9, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> Radar has looked blotchy like this with snow all day, I bet Whiteface & Gore have picked up several inches today.
> 
> View attachment 23469



Woah, just checked Whiteface's report and they are also reporting 32" in the last 7 days. Not as much as So. Vt. but better 7 day totals than everyone else in NE.


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 9, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> I need to move to one of those towns/places where if you get 15" of snow going into work is optional that day.



I don't have one of those jobs. What I find as troubling is the State of NH tells everyone not to drive and to stay off the roads and then they make state workers come in. I am not a state worker but why bother with saying to stay off the roads.


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 9, 2018)

Smellytele said:


> I don't have one of those jobs. What I find as troubling is the State of NH tells everyone not to drive and to stay off the roads and then they make state workers come in. I am not a state worker but why bother with saying to stay off the roads.


I also find that annoying.  In MA they have the balls to tell people to stay home, but don't issue a State of Emergency.  Most buildings and businesses stay open/operating unless a State of Emergency is issued - my company is this way.


----------



## sankaty (Mar 9, 2018)

One of the things I noticed yesterday at Mt. Snow was how high the average level of skiing was.  It seemed that 80% of the folks I could see from the chair had perfect powder and zipper-line mogul technique.  It makes sense that days like yesterday bring out the most experienced skiers, but I've never noticed it to be quite as pronounced.


----------



## Jully (Mar 9, 2018)

sankaty said:


> One of the things I noticed yesterday at Mt. Snow was how high the average level of skiing was.  It seemed that 80% of the folks I could see from the chair had perfect powder and zipper-line mogul technique.  It makes sense that days like yesterday bring out the most experienced skiers, but I've never noticed it to be quite as pronounced.



Midweek and a storm for the ages - makes sense that every experienced skier that could get out would, while less hardcore skiers probably passed to do things like shovel, fix the house, or deal with power outages.


----------



## sankaty (Mar 9, 2018)

Jully said:


> Midweek and a storm for the ages - makes sense that every experienced skier that could get out would, while less hardcore skiers probably passed to do things like shovel, fix the house, or deal with power outages.



Makes sense.  I also think that there was a perception that travel was difficult (even though I had no issues come up from CT).  That may have kept more casual skiers away that would have otherwise been up for a powder day.

That said, I ran into two day trippers who had come from Philadelphia and Baltimore.  That's dedication!


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 9, 2018)

sankaty said:


> One of the things I noticed yesterday at Mt. Snow was how high the average level of skiing was.  It seemed that 80% of the folks I could see from the chair had perfect powder and zipper-line mogul technique.  It makes sense that days like yesterday bring out the most experienced skiers, but I've never noticed it to be quite as pronounced.


That is a good point.  I was enjoying getting to watch the level of skiers and riders from the lifts and when stopped on the trails.  I also felt that the percentage of good skiers/riders to worse was much higher than normal.  But, to be expected I guess, like Jully said below.  It was easy to tell which people knew what they were doing... if you didn't, you spent more time falling and digging than riding/skiing.



Jully said:


> Midweek and a storm for the ages - makes sense that every experienced skier that could get out would, while less hardcore skiers probably passed to do things like shovel, fix the house, or deal with power outages.


I thought about passing myself after also going up last Friday.  Definitely glad I made that call though!



sankaty said:


> Makes sense.  I also think that there was a perception that travel was difficult (even though I had no issues come up from CT).  That may have kept more casual skiers away that would have otherwise been up for a powder day.
> 
> That said, I ran into two day trippers who had come from Philadelphia and Baltimore.  That's dedication!


I mentioned this either in this thread or another thread, but roads were MUCH worse last Friday in my opinion on the drive up.  We almost crashed 2x in my wife's Crosstrek which is pretty damn good in the snow.  Yesterday we had pretty much no issues.

I met 1 or 2 people with long hikes.  Met 1 guy who drove up from PA Wednesday night and it took him 9.5 hrs instead of 5... ouch!


----------



## bdfreetuna (Mar 9, 2018)

sankaty said:


> One of the things I noticed yesterday at Mt. Snow was how high the average level of skiing was.  It seemed that 80% of the folks I could see from the chair had perfect powder and zipper-line mogul technique.  It makes sense that days like yesterday bring out the most experienced skiers, but I've never noticed it to be quite as pronounced.



Shaped skis, dude. Everyone slays these days. Have you seen the kids?


----------



## sankaty (Mar 9, 2018)

Just captured this from Okemo's Web cam.  Looks like these cells could lay down several inches very quickly.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 9, 2018)

Jcb890 said:


> almost crashed 2x in my wife's Crosstrek which is pretty damn good in the snow.



Snow tires?


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 9, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> Snow tires?


Nah, just the stock Falken Ziex tires that come with it.  It certainly isn't a tank by any means, but more than adequate for most storms.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 9, 2018)

Jcb890 said:


> Nah, just the stock Falken Ziex tires that come with it.  It certainly isn't a tank by any means, but more than adequate for most storms.



I was curious because my gf has a crosstrek, but with winter tires, and that thing is s beast in the snow for a little vehicle.


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 9, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> I was curious because my gf has a crosstrek, but with winter tires, and that thing is s beast in the snow for a little vehicle.


There's someone at work who has one with dedicated winter wheels and tires, it must be a monster in the snow.  Your gf's Crosstrek with winter tires must be awesome in the snow and a blast to drive.
The one drawback I think the car has is its weight.  It is a bit lighter so in deeper snow it can tend to follow other car tracks and even float where a bigger, heavier SUV would plow through it.

Its been a great bad-weather car for us so far though.

Last Friday up at Mt. Snow there was a guy in a 4x4 Jeep stuck in the parking lot for quite some time as we were packing up, so I was worried because I had forgotten to pack my portable shovel just in case.  Shovel was not needed!  Turned off the traction control and had the car out in under 2 minutes while those 2 guys still were fighting with their Jeep.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 9, 2018)

^ Absolutely correct about the weight being the only drawback, you cant screw with physics.  Generally speaking its great in the snow, and she has separate steel wheels for the winter tires.   I have dedicates wheels/tires for my Acadia too, highly recommend going that route.  

Got here to Magic about an hour ago, and it's snowing, just under 2 inches down, but NWS says it will stop soon. Every bit helps though.


----------



## WJenness (Mar 9, 2018)

Was at Mount Snow today... My legs are dead... what a day.

Spent most of it in the trees all over the mountain.

Pass me another beer.


----------



## SkiFanE (Mar 10, 2018)

Awesome Friday. Regular weekday skiers were grumbling about the crowd lol, but still not enough people to decimate new snow. Awesome day at the River. Too many good runs to pic a fave - but Lower lower right Blind Ambition, Ruby Palace, Vortex and Gnarnia were prob top pics. Didn't get to White cap - that's on today's agenda.  9a-3:55 day - just too beat to get last chair.


----------



## Rienq (Mar 10, 2018)

That's awesome, always nice to ride on fresh snow &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## kingslug (Mar 10, 2018)

At Stowe..groomers and icy moguls..very windy..i give it a meh..might drop down south tomorrow.


----------



## Edd (Mar 10, 2018)

kingslug said:


> At Stowe..groomers and icy moguls..very windy..i give it a meh..might drop down south tomorrow.



Surprising. That’s a bummer. Snow that fell on Wildcat and SR was very dense so I don’t see the winds taking that stuff anywhere.


----------



## Edd (Mar 10, 2018)

SkiFanE said:


> Awesome Friday. Regular weekday skiers were grumbling about the crowd lol.



That was me yesterday at Wildcat. That mountain cannot handle crowds like the River. Lines weren’t an issue but trails there are narrow so it doesn’t take a ton of people to make it dangerous. 

Thursday at Sunday River was a blast.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 10, 2018)

Edd said:


> That was me yesterday at Wildcat. That mountain cannot handle crowds like the River. Lines weren’t an issue but trails there are narrow so it doesn’t take a ton of people to make it dangerous.
> 
> Thursday at Sunday River was a blast.


I disagree.  It's a busy Saturday by Cat standards, but plenty of elbow room on the trails today.  I find the length of the trails spreads people out as long as the mountain is mostly open.   Sunday River on a busy Saturday feels much crazier to me.  Some of that has to do with clientele.  By and large Wildcat draws more advanced skiers.  Far fewer out of control teenagers bombing trails during their one ski vacation of the year. 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Edd (Mar 10, 2018)

deadheadskier said:


> I disagree.  It's a busy Saturday by Cat standards, but plenty of elbow room on the trails today.



I’m curious if there’s fewer people there today than yesterday with the pow rush.


----------



## kingslug (Mar 10, 2018)

Drinking some Heady. Front 4 runs closed..wind must have blasted them..just bought 2 tix to mt snow..sux when i have the epic but have ti blow 175 for other tix.


----------



## rocks860 (Mar 10, 2018)

Magic is fantastic today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drjeff (Mar 10, 2018)

rocks860 said:


> Magic is fantastic today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bromley is great too today!! Hearing reports of MEGA crowds at Mount Snow today from some of my regular crew who's at my home hill today...

Bromley is crowded by their standards, but nothing more than a 5 minute wait for the Sun Mtn Express

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Vaughn (Mar 10, 2018)

deadheadskier said:


> fewer out of control teenagers bombing trails during their one ski vacation
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app



That's Lane Meyer's move!


----------



## kingslug (Mar 10, 2018)

And of course now its dumping at Stowe...so..i migjt eat the mt snow tix and just stay here...


----------



## bdfreetuna (Mar 10, 2018)

kingslug said:


> And of course now its dumping at Stowe...so..i migjt eat the mt snow tix and just stay here...



Bolton, MRG and maybe Smuggs won't be as scraped off. Go for the low traffic areas up there, plenty of snow!


----------



## Kleetus (Mar 10, 2018)

rocks860 said:


> Magic is fantastic today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes it was. Lift lines were crazy though. Good for them to get the business, but an hour a run was tough to deal with.

Sent from my SM-G892A using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## abc (Mar 10, 2018)

Okemo was fantastic today!

(Crowd weren’t too bad either, the longest wait was only 5 minuets, granted using the single’s line)

They did a good job on the groomers. Soft and smooth with a couple inches of “hero powder” on top. Just perfect!

They were also considered enough to leave quite a lot of runs ungroomed. Giant soft pillows of snows (otherwise known as moguls) to play around too!

I found some woods with sufficient pitch and widely spaced trees. Not many people bother to enter the glades to track it out at all. Powder everywhere even late in the day!!!

Definitely one of my top 10 day in the east!

(just to prove it, I skied bell to bell without breaking for lunch! — partly because the skiing was that good, but also because the powder were so light my legs weren’t even tired at all)


----------



## kingslug (Mar 10, 2018)

Winter storm advisory..up to 10 inches for highest elevations..hmm..mt mansfield...nice..guess ill eat the mt snow tix..


----------



## tumbler (Mar 10, 2018)

Love the upslope!


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 10, 2018)

kingslug said:


> Drinking some Heady. Front 4 runs closed..wind must have blasted them..just bought 2 tix to mt snow..sux when i have the epic but have ti blow 175 for other tix.



National was open today. Goat was closed and parts of Starr. Started to snow around noon and it was still snowing at 6 when we started to drive home. The woods were skiing pretty - lookout glades and Nosedive glades were fun


----------



## kingslug (Mar 11, 2018)

Got a foot..powder day..


----------



## kingslug (Mar 11, 2018)

Still coming down at least 14 inches..epic day..everything open.


----------



## Edd (Mar 11, 2018)

Wow, that’s quite a turnaround. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## kingslug (Mar 11, 2018)

Lasted from 730 till 1..then a freezing mist and fog took over and it got a bit scary..ski patrol got busy then..everything was moguls and crap visibility.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 11, 2018)

Conditions at Magic were fantastic both days this weekend.   Not a fan of 20+ minute liftlines though, so I'm not sure I'd go there again for a Southern Vermont mega-dump, maybe I'll try someplace smaller like Bromley.  Today was absolutely fantastic though, with more tolerable waits of < 10 minutes, and near ski-on after lunch.  Moguls were plentiful, and my legs will be feeling it tomorrow.


----------



## SnowRock (Mar 12, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> Conditions at Magic were fantastic both days this weekend.   Not a fan of 20+ minute liftlines though, so I'm not sure I'd go there again for a Southern Vermont mega-dump, maybe I'll try someplace smaller like Bromley.  Today was absolutely fantastic though, with more tolerable waits of < 10 minutes, and near ski-on after lunch.  Moguls were plentiful, and my legs will be feeling it tomorrow.



Ended up there Saturday and then did Stratton sunday. Agree that Saturday lines were a bit tough... but its always nice to be basically alone on the down most of the time. Plenty of leftovers to be found in the woods. Only my second time at Magic, both have been fantastic in terms of conditions and I love the terrain.

I am sure this weekend was pretty hectic in most of southern vt. Stratton was in nice shape sunday as well and got real quiet around 11.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Mar 12, 2018)

I hear you on the Magic weekend/pow day lines. But with just the Red open, Thursday was actually not a bad wait. Maybe 7 minutes average, never more than 11. It seemed long but moved fast.

That said I do avoid Magic on busy times normally just due to capacity -- but go there on a non-POW-day Thurs or Friday, you'll have the place to yourself.


----------



## Glenn (Mar 12, 2018)

Winter Storm Warning for SoVT tonight into tomorrow.


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Smellytele (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## kingslug (Mar 12, 2018)

So NH is going to get possibly buried..hmm


----------



## bdfreetuna (Mar 12, 2018)

One for the Cats, one for the Greens, then one for NH/Maine.

God is good!


----------



## SIKSKIER (Mar 12, 2018)

Actually,this would be 2 for NH/Me.The last one delivered pretty large.


----------



## ThinkSnow (Mar 12, 2018)

Got 1st chair at Wildcat on Saturday, and the snow was fantastic (albeit a bit windy) all day.


----------



## andrec10 (Mar 12, 2018)

Maybe Yagoo Valley can reopen?


----------



## drjeff (Mar 12, 2018)

andrec10 said:


> Maybe Yagoo Valley can reopen?



Highly doubtful, as per my brother, who lives about 5 miles as the bird flies from Yawgoo, last weeks storm was essentially all rain, with just a light coating on the back side... They're likely done until December


----------



## bdfreetuna (Mar 12, 2018)

andrec10 said:


> Maybe Yagoo Valley can reopen?



When Nashoba Valley is the "big mountain up the road" you're SOL


----------



## Rowsdower (Mar 12, 2018)

Basically, three days straight of light/moderate snow for the Cats.

Gonna be at Elk Thursday then stay overnight near Union Dale. Planning on leaving early for Plattekill for Friday morning. This time I am prepurchasing my tickets!


----------



## tnt1234 (Mar 12, 2018)

Wow....thought my Mad River weekend might be the end of the season for us flat landers, but now trying to squeeze a day trip in this Sunday - crazy, but good stuff!


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 12, 2018)

you're all welcome. when I leave the east, we get multiple huge storms, so, you're welcome.

driving up Friday night to a rented house in Waterbury with 5 couples for a bud's bday weekend. Saturday ski stowe>hill farmstead>hen of the wood. sunday probably drive down to magic. stoked.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 12, 2018)

tnt1234 said:


> Wow....*thought my Mad River weekend might be the end of the season *for us flat landers, but now trying to squeeze a day trip in this Sunday - crazy, but good stuff!



End of the season!?!?!?

   It's not even mid-March yet.

[video]https://thumbs.gfycat.com/UnripeCavernousBilby-size_restricted.gif[/video]


----------



## andrec10 (Mar 12, 2018)

I started this frenzy with my trip to Snowbird. You are all welcome!


----------



## kingslug (Mar 12, 2018)

KustyTheKlown said:


> you're all welcome. when I leave the east, we get multiple huge storms, so, you're welcome.
> 
> driving up Friday night to a rented house in Waterbury with 5 couples for a bud's bday weekend. Saturday ski stowe>hill farmstead>hen of the wood. sunday probably drive down to magic. stoked.



Im taking half credit for that..i landed saturday night if the storm..so late i couldnt think about skiing sunday.
Stowe is in prime time now..mught go up again saturday and hit MRG sunday


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 12, 2018)

kingslug said:


> Im taking half credit for that..i landed saturday night if the storm..so late i couldnt think about skiing sunday.
> Stowe is in prime time now..mught go up again saturday and hit MRG sunday



I landed back in NYC on Saturday (3/10) at 6:30 PM and could have gone north for the most recent storm. but 8 consecutive days (6 of them powder days) in BC was plenty for me. the food in Canada kinda sucks, especially when you're solo and on a budget, so my priorities upon returning to NYC were time with girlfriend, seeing grateful dead music on Saturday night, and spending sunday on a beer and food bender. back up north this coming weekend.


----------



## VTKilarney (Mar 12, 2018)

The snow came right after I returned from the Caribbean.  I got VERY lucky.


----------



## tnt1234 (Mar 12, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> End of the season!?!?!?
> 
> It's not even mid-March yet.
> 
> [video]https://thumbs.gfycat.com/UnripeCavernousBilby-size_restricted.gif[/video]



Yeah, but Feb, was so crappy, and family schedule is going to start getting in the way as spring approaches.  I was having a hard time seeing past last weekend, but I'm back in the hunt!


----------



## VTKilarney (Mar 12, 2018)

Any more snowfall total maps out there?  I'm hoping that northeastern Vermont will get on the high side of what is forecasted.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 12, 2018)

VTKilarney said:


> Any more snowfall total maps out there?  I'm hoping that northeastern Vermont will get on the high side of what is forecasted.




Here's a few updated ones from today.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 12, 2018)

For those who look ahead, the mid-day Euro printed a huge dumping 10 days out.    

Now I dont really care about major snowstorms that are are predicted 10 days in the future, but the important thing is that the model still sees conditions that could lead to snowstorms (ummm.... cold air) 10 days from now into late March.


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 12, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> For those who look ahead, the mid-day Euro printed a huge dumping 10 days out.
> 
> Now I dont really care about major snowstorms that are are predicted 10 days in the future, but the important thing is that the model still sees conditions that could lead to snowstorms (ummm.... cold air) 10 days from now into late March.


That's great news for an extended season and Spring Skiing after things were looking pretty bleak a few weeks ago.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 12, 2018)

18z NAM just finished, and sadly for ski country, it jogged quite a bit east.  Hopefully it's wrong.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Mar 12, 2018)

Luckily for ski country... anything this storm drops in the Greens or Cats is a bonus

Also if you extend the future view into Wednesday you might see some bands hanging around the spine of VT adding up to additional

i am planning on Killington for Wednesday


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 12, 2018)

single chair weather blog generally is saying good things thru end of march.

I'm stowe/magic this weekend, killington/? next weekend for the brew fest, ?/? the 30th, and whiteface april 6-8. I may go to Colorado for april 13-15. and I plan on skiing superstar in may at least once.


----------



## VTKilarney (Mar 12, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> 18z NAM just finished, and sadly for ski country, it jogged quite a bit east.  Hopefully it's wrong.



Bad boy, NAM.  You must be punished.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Mar 12, 2018)

Is it just me or looks like a repeat of last week where it just keeps snowing for a few days upslope?


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 12, 2018)

^correct. the initial storm will impact south/east the most. but northern vt will be upslope city thru end of the work week.


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 12, 2018)

KustyTheKlown said:


> single chair weather blog generally is saying good things thru end of march.
> 
> I'm stowe/magic this weekend, killington/? next weekend for the brew fest, ?/? the 30th, and whiteface april 6-8. I may go to Colorado for april 13-15. and *I plan on skiing superstar in may at least once.*


We're saving some of the MAX Passes uses for some nice Spring Riding, it should be great!


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 12, 2018)

my buddy is a casual skier, sort of new to it. his wife is a lifelong skier, a solid black groomer sort of chick. they have friends who are insanely wealthy. buddy just texted me to ask "is Yellowstone Club good? X and Y just invited me and Z to join them from 3/22-27, with free skiing, free house at Yellowstone club, and free private air"

me - 'yes, Yellowstone club is good'

lol


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 12, 2018)

KustyTheKlown said:


> my buddy is a casual skier, sort of new to it. his wife is a lifelong skier, a solid black groomer sort of chick. they have friends who are insanely wealthy. buddy just texted me to ask "is Yellowstone Club good? X and Y just invited me and Z to join them from 3/22-27, with free skiing, free house at Yellowstone club, and free private air"
> 
> me - 'yes, Yellowstone club is good'
> 
> lol


So basically they want to know if a completely free trip is worth it?  It almost doesn't matter what you replace "Yellowstone Club" with in your question above.
Some people...


----------



## VTKilarney (Mar 12, 2018)

KustyTheKlown said:


> a solid black groomer sort of chick.



That sounds dirtier than you meant it to be.


----------



## VTKilarney (Mar 12, 2018)

KustyTheKlown said:


> my buddy is a casual skier, sort of new to it. his wife is a lifelong skier, a solid black groomer sort of chick. they have friends who are insanely wealthy. buddy just texted me to ask "is Yellowstone Club good? X and Y just invited me and Z to join them from 3/22-27, with free skiing, free house at Yellowstone club, and free private air"
> 
> me - 'yes, Yellowstone club is good'



Meh.  I'd rather stay at home and skin Yawgoo Valley.  It should be epic.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 12, 2018)

Ha, he was more just asking for intel, moreso than asking if they should go

Lucky ducks


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 12, 2018)

VTKilarney said:


> Meh.  I'd rather stay at home and skin Yawgoo Valley.  It should be epic.


See you guys at the top of Ward Hill!


----------



## kingslug (Mar 12, 2018)

Think its time to finaly hit MRG sunday..drive to Stowe super early sarurday fir the 730 chair then mrg sunday..nows the time..


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 12, 2018)

kingslug said:


> Think its time to finaly hit MRG sunday..drive to Stowe super early sarurday fir the 730 chair then mrg sunday..nows the time..



i am riding with a fucking snowboarder this weekend and it annoys me so much that we cant do this. we have a house in waterbury. 10 people. stowe saturday. the majority are doing max pass somewhere sunday, but i'm doing magic. i so badly want to wake up and drive 10 min to mrg, but buddy in my car is a one planker!


----------



## bdfreetuna (Mar 12, 2018)

Drop him/ her off at Mt Ellen for the day. If it's your date, tell her you'll be looking at the same sun and clouds all day long. Sounds romantic right?


----------



## Jully (Mar 12, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> 18z NAM just finished, and sadly for ski country, it jogged quite a bit east.  Hopefully it's wrong.
> 
> View attachment 23512



Stuff like that sends me to Crotched for tomorrow and not bothering to go further north. All the glades should be fully in play around noon (guessing), so I get more snow and half the drive of Wildcat/SR in what will be unfun conditions. Boston is getting walloped.


----------



## tnt1234 (Mar 12, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> 18z NAM just finished, and sadly for ski country, it jogged quite a bit east.  Hopefully it's wrong.
> 
> View attachment 23512



Nice thump for the catskills given all the snow they have....maybe finally get to see the new Gondi....


----------



## Vaughn (Mar 12, 2018)

tnt1234 said:


> Nice thump for the catskills given all the snow they have....maybe finally get to see the new Gondi....



Do people who ski in the Catskills have to different gear set-ups for fighting in deeper snow or do they just wear the same gear they would have used back for fighting in the blowtorch in February?


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 12, 2018)

some people have multiple sets of skis and outerwear for different conditions. others dont.

cool.


----------



## Edd (Mar 12, 2018)

Jully said:


> All the glades should be fully in play around noon (guessing), so I get more snow and half the drive of Wildcat/SR in what will be unfun conditions.



Why do you say unfun?


----------



## Jully (Mar 12, 2018)

Edd said:


> Why do you say unfun?



Woops. Should have clarified. The drive part will be unfun. The skiing will be incredible.


----------



## tnt1234 (Mar 12, 2018)

Vaughn said:


> Do people who ski in the Catskills have to different gear set-ups for fighting in deeper snow or do they just wear the same gear they would have used back for fighting in the blowtorch in February?




Little known fact - the one piece powder suits of the 80's and 90's were invented by Bennie Alfonzo, long time Hunter pass holder.  They were intended for fighting in the snow when it is over 24" deep.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 12, 2018)

Jully said:


> Stuff like that sends me to Crotched for tomorrow and not bothering to go further north. All the glades should be fully in play around noon (guessing), so I get more snow and half the drive of Wildcat/SR in what will be unfun conditions. Boston is getting walloped.


Considering that my youngest has our LAST kid ski race of the LONG season this Fri-Sun at Gunstock, I approve of this map!! 

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## lerops (Mar 13, 2018)

Wow, enjoy guys. I skied the first storm in Catskills, then got snowed under for a Europe work trip. Got out on Th. But managed to find time to ski Engelberg over the weekend. Ironic that Catskills has more (fresh) snow now. LOL


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## kingslug (Mar 13, 2018)

KustyTheKlown said:


> i am riding with a fucking snowboarder this weekend and it annoys me so much that we cant do this. we have a house in waterbury. 10 people. stowe saturday. the majority are doing max pass somewhere sunday, but i'm doing magic. i so badly want to wake up and drive 10 min to mrg, but buddy in my car is a one planker!


Its why I married a skier..Alta's my favorite place. Magic should be cool..the mini MRG.


----------



## Glenn (Mar 13, 2018)

tnt1234 said:


> Little known fact - the one piece powder suits of the 80's and 90's were invented by Bennie Alfonzo, long time Hunter pass holder.  They were intended for fighting in the snow when it is over 24" deep.



:lol:


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 13, 2018)

tnt1234 said:


> Little known fact - the one piece powder suits of the 80's and 90's were invented by Bennie Alfonzo, long time Hunter pass holder.  They were intended for fighting in the snow when it is over 24" deep.



1 piece fartbags.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 13, 2018)

Canadian joined the Euro on the snowporn next week. Though the former is a NJ, CT, RI sort of thing instead of N.E., but I'll be watching this closely.


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 13, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> Canadian joined the Euro on the snowporn next week. Though the former is a NJ, CT, RI sort of thing instead of N.E., but I'll be watching this closely.


How much snow are we talking?  NJ, CT, RI doesn't help though! :lol:


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 13, 2018)

Jcb890 said:


> How much snow are we talking?  NJ, CT, RI doesn't help though! :lol:



A lot. But when it's this far out the amount of snow it prints doesnt matter, just the fact that a few models have a snowstorm signal is important and makes it fun to watch and hope it doesnt entirely disappear from the maps in the next few days.  It gives me something to look forward to a few times a day when I look at the models!


EDIT:  WTH, may as well post the NSFW Euro snowporn.


----------



## kingslug (Mar 13, 2018)

Too bad Boston doesnt have some nice big mountains..they are getting buried..what a waste


----------



## VTKilarney (Mar 13, 2018)




----------



## cdskier (Mar 13, 2018)

There are some sexy looking maps being posted here!


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 13, 2018)

gfs has next sunday as a r*^n bomb, but we're still way far out for that.


----------



## skiur (Mar 13, 2018)

About 7" on the ground at Killington right now, not stopping anytime soon.


----------



## Glenn (Mar 13, 2018)

I haven't gotten a wind reading from my VT weather station just north of Bratt since 7:10AM....so that's a good sign for snow piling up a bit. Looks like it's coming down pretty good there now!


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 13, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> A lot. But when it's this far out the amount of snow it prints doesnt matter, just the fact that a few models have a snowstorm signal is important and makes it fun to watch and hope it doesnt entirely disappear from the maps in the next few days.  It gives me something to look forward to a few times a day when I look at the models!
> 
> 
> EDIT:  WTH, may as well post the NSFW Euro snowporn.
> ...


That looks like 2 feet plus for most of ski-country if I'm reading that right.


----------



## GregoryIsaacs (Mar 13, 2018)

Another storm.... Another So. VT Bomb... This spring is going to be amazing


----------



## kingslug (Mar 13, 2018)

I think Ullr was snoozing all of February and just..woke up. 3 Nor'easter in 11 days...


----------



## kingslug (Mar 13, 2018)

What say you all:   https://jaypeakresort.com/skiing-riding/weather-operations/weather-report/weather-tim-kelley


----------



## bdfreetuna (Mar 13, 2018)

kingslug said:


> What say you all:   https://jaypeakresort.com/skiing-riding/weather-operations/weather-report/weather-tim-kelley



I say fantastic, counting on a deep base up there for April skiing


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 13, 2018)

kingslug said:


> What say you all:   https://jaypeakresort.com/skiing-riding/weather-operations/weather-report/weather-tim-kelley





bdfreetuna said:


> I say fantastic, counting on a deep base up there for April skiing


I'd say that it sounds like the _SKI THE EAST_ crew should have some nice first tracks whenever Jay Peak runs The Tram after the wind holds that we all know are coming.

Don't bother getting there for 1st Tram though.  What a shit-show and what a Jay Peak thing to do.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 13, 2018)

From one of the mets I follow on FB:



> _*We have the ridge out west and troughing in the east. With blocking upstream there is really nothing keeping prolonged warmth over the Northeast for the next few weeks. Spring officially begins next Tuesday at 12:15 p.m. But with an active and cool pattern it might be awhile for us to see it arrive.*_


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 13, 2018)

single chair weather blog says the same thing, and the GFS for next sunday has evolved from rain to all snow


----------



## Glenn (Mar 13, 2018)

Late winter delivers yet again!


----------



## VTKilarney (Mar 13, 2018)

So far this storm is not loving the Northeast Kingdom.  Just an inch or so of wet snow.  The roads aren’t even bad.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 13, 2018)

most of the reports have been saying that northern vt won't get in on it til upsloping on weds/thurs

this was a complete miss in nyc. light slushy snow when I woke up. heavier snow but not really sticking after I got to work. no precipitation by the time I went to lunch. and im about to leave work on a completely blue sky clear day. weird stuff. not complaining tho, snow down here is useless.


----------



## kingslug (Mar 13, 2018)

Long island got a bit hammered though. Glad im not there anymore..
250000 no power in mass..the coast is getting blasted


----------



## speden (Mar 13, 2018)

Still coming down heavy in Boston. I'm glad I still have power. Hope ski country is getting something out of this.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 13, 2018)

Canuck bent to the Euro today and came north for next week = incremental positive.


----------



## machski (Mar 13, 2018)

Southern NH (Manchester basically) is now over waist deep in my yard.  22 inches of mostly fluff today.  Don't really need it here though.

Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## chuckstah (Mar 13, 2018)

machski said:


> Southern NH (Manchester basically) is now over waist deep in my yard.  22 inches of mostly fluff today.  Don't really need it here though.
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app



Yup. It's deep here. This was a few hiurs ago. 

Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## kingslug (Mar 14, 2018)

Dumping in VT again..another stellar weekend coming.


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 14, 2018)

VTKilarney said:


> So far this storm is not loving the Northeast Kingdom.  Just an inch or so of wet snow.  The roads aren’t even bad.



Jay is reporting they got 23" and Burke is showing 14-16"


----------



## nelsapbm (Mar 14, 2018)

Woke up to a foot of new snow just south of Burlington Vt and still snowing hard!


----------



## VTKilarney (Mar 14, 2018)

Smellytele said:


> Jay is reporting they got 23" and Burke is showing 14-16"



We definitely did not get anything close to Burke's total here in town.  I would say no more than 8 inches.  A small change in elevation must have made a big difference.


----------



## Glenn (Mar 14, 2018)

Looks like it's still snowing at Stratton and Mount Snow currently. They could pick up a few more inches today.


----------



## Edd (Mar 14, 2018)

At Gunstock. They got a legit 15-20. Was skiing pillows down Hotshot until one ski popped for no reason. Then the rear binding fell off. 

Then I took the long walk of shame down the mountain to the repair shop. A lot of it through knee deep snow. The shop said the binding inserts ripped out. On the whole, it was the sweatiest run of my life. Conditions are awesome.


----------



## kingslug (Mar 14, 2018)

Maybe I should move to VT and open up a coffee shop...KINGSLUG COFFEE.   if its snowing..go somewhere else..were closed.


----------



## speden (Mar 14, 2018)

Edd said:


> At Gunstock. They got a legit 15-20. Was skiing pillows down Hotshot until one ski popped for no reason. Then the rear binding fell off. ...



Sucks that it picked that moment to break. Maybe you were putting some steering inputs into the skis while they were submerged, so they couldn't turn, and so the weakest link in the bindings broke loose. Hope you got back up and running quickly. Sounds like great conditions.


----------



## Cornhead (Mar 14, 2018)

Edd said:


> Then I took the long walk of shame down the mountain to the repair shop.


What? You still had one good ski.[emoji12] Kudos, hitting Greek after work tonight, they're getting quite a bit from the backside of the storm. Yet another Noreaster is on it's way!



Sent from my Moto G (4) using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## VTKilarney (Mar 14, 2018)

What is the time frame for the next Noreaster?


----------



## WJenness (Mar 14, 2018)

Edd said:


> At Gunstock. They got a legit 15-20. Was skiing pillows down Hotshot until one ski popped for no reason. Then the rear binding fell off. View attachment 23523
> 
> Then I took the long walk of shame down the mountain to the repair shop. A lot of it through knee deep snow. The shop said the binding inserts ripped out. On the whole, it was the sweatiest run of my life. Conditions are awesome.




Oh man!

I saw someone at Mount Snow on Friday getting off the Carinthia lift who had had the same thing happen to him. Saw him trying to ski down Long John on one ski... He was not having a great time with that.

-w


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 14, 2018)

WJenness said:


> Oh man!
> 
> I saw someone at Mount Snow on Friday getting off the Carinthia lift who had had the same thing happen to him. Saw him trying to ski down Long John on one ski... He was not having a great time with that.
> 
> -w


I saw a kid lose his ski in the snow on Ripcord on Thursday.  That thing might be hidden until May!


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 14, 2018)

VTKilarney said:


> What is the time frame for the next Noreaster?


This is what I'm curious about now.  WeatherUnderground is showing possible snowfall for some mountains Tuesday into Wednesday, so I assume that is the Nor'Easter we're looking at.


----------



## Cornhead (Mar 14, 2018)

VTKilarney said:


> What is the time frame for the next Noreaster?


Midweek, I think. One model has Binghamton in the bullseye. Maybe the Cats will do well.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 14, 2018)

VTKilarney said:


> What is the time frame for the next Noreaster?



Tuesday afternoon to Wednesday midday


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 14, 2018)

GFS bends to the Euro and Canuck!    

Still dangerously 6 days out, but I'm starting to get excited about this one.  Especially since the best I can do this weekend is Saturday in the Cats (STUPID report card week! )


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 14, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> *GFS bends to the Euro and Canuck!*
> 
> Still dangerously 6 days out, but I'm starting to get excited about this one.  Especially since the best I can do this weekend is Saturday in the Cats (STUPID report card week! )


What does that mean for possible precipitation?

I'm eyeing this one too... I felt bad after taking 2 week-days off the last couple of weeks and needing to get ready to have ~100 people at our house Saturday for a baby shower.  I'm guessing Sunday I'll be too tired to go ride, so that's a bummer for this week/weekend.


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 14, 2018)

Jcb890 said:


> What does that mean for possible precipitation?
> 
> I'm eyeing this one too... I felt bad after taking 2 week-days off the last couple of weeks and needing to get ready to have ~100 people at our house Saturday for a baby shower.  I'm guessing Sunday I'll be too tired to go ride, so that's a bummer for this week/weekend.



Guys go to baby showers now?


----------



## Glenn (Mar 14, 2018)

Tough break Edd! At least it was equipment and not the body. 

Reminds me of my old racing days. We used to have to practice a set of gates on one ski.


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 14, 2018)

Smellytele said:


> Guys go to baby showers now?


I didn't know that until my cousin had one recently, but apparently so.
Either way, if I wasn't going to be there, I'd have to help set up and get the house ready still then help clean up after.


----------



## Edd (Mar 14, 2018)

Glenn said:


> Tough break Edd! At least it was equipment and not the body.
> 
> Reminds me of my old racing days. We used to have to practice a set of gates on one ski.



Yeah, I’m definitely lucky. It was just a fiasco and wiped me out. Seems to be fixed. Bad pow day timing but it would’ve been worse on a groomer as opposed to a nat trail, which it was.


----------



## VTKilarney (Mar 14, 2018)

We are hosting an exchange student from Germany for a week and a half.  He is skiing today, Saturday, and next Wednesday.  If the next Noreaster pans out (and it's a long way off), I think that this kid is going to want to move to Vermont.  In the meantime he's been shocked to see how many pickups and SUVs are on the road here.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Mar 14, 2018)

Glenn said:


> Reminds me of my old racing days. We used to have to practice a set of gates on one ski.



Yeah but we weren't doing those drills on 2 foot powder days


----------



## Glenn (Mar 14, 2018)

bdfreetuna said:


> Yeah but we weren't doing those drills on 2 foot powder days



Most certainly not!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 14, 2018)

Jcb890 said:


> *What does that mean for possible precipitation?*



Good things.  It was the only model too far south for ski country.



VTKilarney said:


> We are hosting an exchange student from Germany for a week and a half.......*he's been shocked to see how many pickups and SUVs are on the road here.*



Teach him how to convert gallons to liters and he wont be shocked once he visits a gas station.


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 14, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> Good things.  It was the only model too far south for ski country.
> 
> 
> 
> Teach him how to convert gallons to liters and he wont be shocked once he visits a gas station.


What kind of predictions are we talking about here?  2-4"?  2-4'?

Also, if he's close enough to skiing in Germany, Italy, etc., he won't be moving to VT any time soon.  But, whatevs.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Mar 14, 2018)

Looks more or less on the scale of the one we just got and similarly a good hit for much of ski country-- according to early GFS anyway

With another one on it's tail. Looking like a March for the books.


----------



## VTKilarney (Mar 14, 2018)

Jcb890 said:


> Also, if he's close enough to skiing in Germany, Italy, etc., he won't be moving to VT any time soon.  But, whatevs.



He is from Hamburg, which is about as far away from skiing as you can get and still be in Germany.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 14, 2018)

Jcb890 said:


> What kind of predictions are we talking about here?  2-4"?  2-4'?



Too early.  Snow map outputs are not very reliable 6 days out.  The important thing is the storm is still "there" today.


----------



## Jully (Mar 14, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> Too early.  Snow map outputs are not very reliable 6 days out.  The important thing is the storm is still "there" today.



+1


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 14, 2018)

bdfreetuna said:


> Looks more or less on the scale of the one we just got and similarly a good hit for much of ski country-- according to early GFS anyway
> 
> With another one on it's tail. Looking like a March for the books.





BenedictGomez said:


> Too early.  Snow map outputs are not very reliable 6 days out.  The important thing is the storm is still "there" today.


Yeah, I hear ya.  Just was curious what kind of predictions were out there.  Either way, great news for our season!



VTKilarney said:


> He is from Hamburg, which is about as far away from skiing as you can get and still be in Germany.


Ah, well in that case, maybe there's a chance. :lol:


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 14, 2018)

Jcb890 said:


> I didn't know that until my cousin had one recently, but apparently so.
> Either way, if I wasn't going to be there, I'd have to help set up and get the house ready still then help clean up after.



next thing you know they will want you in the delivery room when they give birth.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Mar 14, 2018)

Best part is the upslope keeps cranking and delivering substantial snow to a lot of places in between the noreasters.


----------



## cdskier (Mar 14, 2018)

bdfreetuna said:


> Best part is the upslope keeps cranking and delivering substantial snow to a lot of places in between the noreasters.



Yes...love the upslope!


----------



## kingslug (Mar 14, 2018)

Like the guy in the old james bond films doing the countdown
Stowe..18 inches...and counting...


----------



## kingslug (Mar 14, 2018)

And my friend in utah says it raining at Snowbird...told him to come here


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 15, 2018)

It doesnt matter WHEN I check the radar, it seems to always be full with snow.  I dont recall ever seeing a stretch like this before.

Saturday is going to be fantastic.


----------



## kingslug (Mar 15, 2018)

Holy crap..what a dilemma..its going to be 20 below zero windchills up north..maybe worse..not fun..could go lower but then need lift tix..hotel..oy..


----------



## Cornhead (Mar 15, 2018)

Greek didn't suck last night, about 10" on the ground at close. Patrol didn't rope the unlit trails until 6:30, kudos.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## cdskier (Mar 15, 2018)

kingslug said:


> Holy crap..what a dilemma..its going to be 20 below zero windchills up north..maybe worse..not fun..could go lower but then need lift tix..hotel..oy..



Pretty incredible that it wasn't that many days ago that the models were showing a "warmup" this weekend with temps above freezing. For all this fresh snow, I'll suck it up with the cold temps. Just need to spend more time in the trees to shelter yourself from the wind


----------



## kingslug (Mar 15, 2018)

Yeah..could go to the cats..but that just doesnt compare..


----------



## kingslug (Mar 15, 2018)

http://www.snow-forecast.com/resorts/Stowe/6day/mid
oy


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 15, 2018)

kingslug said:


> http://www.snow-forecast.com/resorts/Stowe/6day/mid
> oy


Saturday and Sunday looking quite chilly!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 15, 2018)

kingslug said:


> Yeah..could go to the cats..but that just doesnt compare..



That's where I'm going.   They've gotten pummeled with as much or more snow than Vermont has in the last 10 days.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 15, 2018)

All the new snow is going to stay dry and fluffy with that forecast!!  Not always easy to do this time of year!


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 15, 2018)

Is it too much to ask for another 2 ft dump next week?!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 15, 2018)

drjeff said:


> All the new snow is going to stay dry and fluffy with that forecast!!  Not always easy to do this time of year!



The long-range temp forecasts are cold through at least late-March. 

 This "spring" is turning into a unicorn.


----------



## kingslug (Mar 15, 2018)

Be funny if i dont want to go to utah in april because its better here..


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 15, 2018)

kingslug said:


> *Be funny if i dont want to go to utah in april because its better here*..



I recently made that decision for Easter week, we're staying here.  

 I could spend a few thousand to go someplace heavily hit by snow like Big Sky, but at this point, this looks like it could be the best east coast spring skiing in........ who even knows how many years....... so I'd rather save the money and not miss it.


----------



## kingslug (Mar 15, 2018)

Already paid for. We where able to push our December trip. Snowbird let us due to the crap conditions. Its only a long weekend..hopefully a good one.


----------



## cdskier (Mar 15, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> The long-range temp forecasts are cold through at least late-March.
> 
> This "spring" is turning into a unicorn.



Works for me. Glad to see Mother Nature making up for the pitiful middle part of the winter...


----------



## VTKilarney (Mar 15, 2018)

March is the new February.


----------



## Glenn (Mar 15, 2018)

kingslug said:


> Already paid for. We where able to push our December trip. Snowbird let us due to the crap conditions. Its only a long weekend..hopefully a good one.



I have to smile at this. How often do we get to say we may be better off skiing in New England than out West?


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 15, 2018)

buddy at steamboat right now who lives in Denver is looking at flights to Burlington to join us this weekend. lol


----------



## cdskier (Mar 15, 2018)

Glenn said:


> I have to smile at this. How often do we get to say we may be better off skiing in New England than out West?



Wasn't it just earlier this year that some people on this board were trying to make the argument that even a "bad" day out west was better than a "good" day in the east? :lol:


----------



## kingslug (Mar 15, 2018)

I saw this once before years ago when i met several people from alta at the top of the gondi at stowe..heard some of the jh ski patrol flew in as well..chin clip was knee deep


----------



## Edd (Mar 15, 2018)

Sunapee today


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 15, 2018)

Hell yeah Edd!


----------



## tumbler (Mar 15, 2018)

kingslug said:


> I saw this once before years ago when i met several people from alta at the top of the gondi at stowe..heard some of the jh ski patrol flew in as well..chin clip was knee deep



I think winter of '15 when we had the parade of Nor'easters in Jan/Feb people were flying east to ski.


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 15, 2018)

cdskier said:


> Wasn't it just earlier this year that some people on this board were trying to make the argument that even a "bad" day out west was better than a "good" day in the east? :lol:


That was me... or at least one of those people was me.

Suffice to say that last Thursday the 8th was the deepest and most fun I've ever had in the East or West (_though I don't have many trips or days out West either_).  I really do appreciate Mother Nature making me eat my own words!


----------



## VTKilarney (Mar 15, 2018)

How are the models looking for next week?  I know it's a long way out, but are they still showing some promise?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 15, 2018)

Glenn said:


> I have to smile at this. *How often do we get to say we may be better off skiing in New England than out West?*



About 3 or 4 years ago I was skiing in late March or early April at Smuggs after about a 3 foot dump, and I met a family from Colorado who came here because apparently their season end was terrible.    That's a dedicated ski family right there.


----------



## kingslug (Mar 15, 2018)

The 7 footer at Hunter was the biggest snowfall i have ever skied east or west..heavy and wet..it was murder. 3 and 4 footers at alta bird used to be common years ago..too bad i wasnt very good at it then.


----------



## medfordmike (Mar 15, 2018)

VTKilarney said:


> March is the new February.



Hello VTKilarney, how did Burke make out with the storms?  Never bee and thought about maybe tomorrow but it is far?  Thanks.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 15, 2018)

VTKilarney said:


> How are the models looking for next week?  I know it's a long way out, but are they still showing some promise?



yes, more snow Wednesday-Friday. another coastal noreaster that will benefit catskills, soVT, NH, and Maine, more than noVT. next Saturday and sunday look clear. i'll probably be at mad river>vt brewers fest at killington>killington hotel room>pico sunday. the gfs has Tuesday march 27 as a major rain event, but this is too far out to believe right now.

again - very very very easy to just check the gfs yourself - https://www.tropicaltidbits.com/analysis/models/


----------



## asnowmobiler (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 15, 2018)

Euro took a major turn for the worse today on next week's storm, shifting significantly south.  GFS & Canuck are not as good either but with a much more minor southern shift.   Net/net, all the models went south today (figuratively & literally).


----------



## cdskier (Mar 15, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> Euro took a major turn for the worse today on next week's storm, shifting significantly south.  GFS & Canuck are not as good either but with a much more minor southern shift.   Net/net, all the models went south today (figuratively & literally).



I actually wouldn't call that a "major turn for the worse". I'd much rather a storm go too far south and miss us at this point rather than go too far north or inland and bring us non-snow.


----------



## kingslug (Mar 15, 2018)

Going to mrg sunday..if not now..then when.......


----------



## VTKilarney (Mar 15, 2018)

medfordmike said:


> Hello VTKilarney, how did Burke make out with the storms?  Never bee and thought about maybe tomorrow but it is far?  Thanks.



Burke did well, but not as well as other mountains.  But they have plenty of snow right now.


----------



## ss20 (Mar 15, 2018)

cdskier said:


> I actually wouldn't call that a "major turn for the worse". I'd much rather a storm go too far south and miss us at this point rather than go too far north or inland and bring us non-snow.



Agree.  Given the base depths now everything is skiable let's just keep things cold and get a clipper every now and then.


----------



## kingslug (Mar 16, 2018)

[FONT=&quot]It has now been snowing for roughly 72 hours straight and during that time our storm total ranges from 31” in the base area to 40” on the upper mountain! ...Welcome to Stowe...holy shit.[/FONT]


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 16, 2018)

Joe Bastardi (I know, I, know) going all in with this storm.

https://twitter.com/BigJoeBastardi/status/974606483047505920?s=19

Sent from my Pixel XL using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 16, 2018)

St. Bear said:


> Joe Bastardi (I know, I, know) going all in with this storm.



Unfortunately that map is currently all in for the Poconos though.

This is the worst case scenario for me.  

 One more closed day of school, and my fiancé's school takes a day off of Easter break (Friday), which would cause us to come back from Vermont on Thursday rather than Sunday, costing me at least 2 days of skiing.  :angry:

I need that map to shift 100 miles north!


EDIT:   Just noticed the 00z Euro did shift quite a bit north, so hopefully it's correct.  That model has been radically shifting with the placement of this storm over the last few days.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 16, 2018)

kingslug said:


> [FONT="]It has now been snowing for roughly 72 hours straight and during that time our storm total ranges from 31” in the base area to 40” on the upper mountain! ...Welcome to Stowe...holy shit.[/FONT]



shedding the group and the snowboarders and will be skiing mad river solo on sunday. say hi. either a red/blue jacket if its a cold (likely), a light blue jacket if its not so cold, dark blue pants, bright white and pink kastle bmx118 skis, old giro helmet with ski the east and worth stickers. responds to "Sy"

quoted the wrong post - but that was in reference to your MRG sunday obviously


----------



## kingslug (Mar 16, 2018)

Yup I'll be there..taking a private tour at 10 for 2 hours but will look for you. I'm in blue jacket with the wacky wood skis. Stickers all over the helmet. Spoke to ski school..15 minute wait on the single..and its Friday, says weekend will be jammed..thus the line cutting privilege of the ski school..plus I'll get shown around and maybe improve on my tree skiing..which needs some improvement for these places.
And holy crap cold..Stowe Gondi on wind hold now..tomorrow 20 to 25 below zero windchills..thats about my limit..


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 16, 2018)

nervous about wind holds at stowe tomorrow. as long as the forerunner goes I'm good, but i really want to get out in the chin clip woods and beyond


----------



## JimG. (Mar 16, 2018)

KustyTheKlown said:


> nervous about wind holds at stowe tomorrow. as long as the forerunner goes I'm good, but i really want to get out in the chin clip woods and beyond



Don't miss the riverbed.


----------



## kingslug (Mar 16, 2018)

Ill be at the quad for the 730 freeze fest..think ill drive up later tonight..2am is not looking good..motivation might be low..ill sit in some traffic and blast ozzys boneyard..


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 16, 2018)

Mid-day models are all in and the storm for next week is staying south on the GFS and Canuck, and is out-to-sea on the Euro.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 16, 2018)

kingslug said:


> Ill be at the quad for the *730 freeze fest..think ill drive up later tonight..2am is not looking good..motivation might be low*..ill sit in some traffic and blast ozzys boneyard..



If you skip the hike, the Catskills are going to be pleasant.  

That's where I'll be tomorrow, lapping lifts on Saint Platty's Day.


----------



## VTKilarney (Mar 16, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> Mid-day models are all in and the storm for next week is staying south on the GFS and Canuck, and is out-to-sea on the Euro.



Thanks for the update.  Fortunately, there is time for the track to change to something more to our liking.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 16, 2018)

at this time of year and with this much snow on the ground, I'm happy to just see snow and cool temps in the extended forecast period.


----------



## kingslug (Mar 16, 2018)

After skiing the cats for 22 years..im determined to ski up north now. I used to read all the reports of these places and wished i could go more often..too far from long island..now its just about tolerable


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 16, 2018)

the cats with lots of snow are great. they still don't hold a candle to the terrain offered in northern vt and the nh whites.


----------



## 180 (Mar 16, 2018)

Catskills going off nicely,  woods are premier at all resorts.  Did Platty and Hunter today.



BenedictGomez said:


> If you skip the hike, the Catskills are going to be pleasant.
> 
> That's where I'll be tomorrow, lapping lifts on Saint Platty's Day.


----------



## andrec10 (Mar 16, 2018)

Skiing at Hunter today was awesome!


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 16, 2018)

andrec10 said:


> Skiing at Hunter today was awesome!


How many times did you have to throw down in fisticuffs though?


----------



## SnowRock (Mar 16, 2018)

Absurdly deep at Stowe. Woods were unreal. Wind was fierce but made for some fun pockets to play in.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 16, 2018)

180 said:


> Catskills going off nicely,  woods are premier at all resorts.  *Did Platty* and Hunter *today.*



Is Platty mostly groomed?  Trying to decide which skis to bring tomorrow.  

Usually they dont groom much, but according to the website it appears they've done a lot of grooming?


EDIT:  Why did you ski both places in 1 day?


----------



## andrec10 (Mar 16, 2018)

jcb890 said:


> how many times did you have to throw down in fisticuffs though?



zero.....


----------



## 180 (Mar 16, 2018)

Platty was half groomed, but didn't matter because woods were the place.  We skied both because we had plundered the Plat and I wanted to see what Hunters off piste was like so I could plan tomorrow. Neither disappointed.



BenedictGomez said:


> Is Platty mostly groomed?  Trying to decide which skis to bring tomorrow.
> 
> Usually they dont groom much, but according to the website it appears they've done a lot of grooming?
> 
> ...


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 16, 2018)

180 said:


> Platty was half groomed, but didn't matter because woods were the place.



I was thinking daily drivers, but I guess I'll bring the tree skis.  Thanks.


----------



## Not Sure (Mar 16, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> I was thinking daily drivers, but I guess I'll bring the tree skis.  Thanks.



Wish I could make tomorrow but how does Platty look for Wednesday storm ? Might do Thursday. too early?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 16, 2018)

Did one of you break the snow stake?

http://waw.w3.uvm.edu/empactdata/ge...h&year[]=2017&width=1920&height=1080&smooth=0



EDIT:  Found it on TWTR.  Over 100 inches now = 8+ FEET!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 16, 2018)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Wish I could make tomorrow but how does Platty look for Wednesday storm ?
> 
> Might do Thursday. too early?



Too early.


----------



## kingslug (Mar 17, 2018)

Its deep out here..windblown hardpack though ..but place is buried


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 17, 2018)

kingslug said:


> Its deep out here..*windblown hardpack though* ..but place is buried



It was better than that in the Cats today.  Absolutely phenomenal conditions. 

 There was no place you couldnt ski at Platty today, if you wanted to drop-in somewhere, you could do that.  The crazy high-winds that were forecast never showed up.  Not only was there not the 20mph winds with gusts to 40mph like they predicted, it was windsock STILL today for most of the day!


----------



## kingslug (Mar 18, 2018)

Csuse all the wind came here..huge gusts..thought ir was snowing at times..couldnt see...


----------



## medfordmike (Mar 18, 2018)

VTKilarney said:


> Burke did well, but not as well as other mountains.  But they have plenty of snow right now.



Thank you VTKilarney.  I have never been to Burke and want to hit it when it is good.  I am going to head up there today after doing Cannon, and Pico the last two days I might enjoy a little less burn in my legs the last half the day.


----------



## kingslug (Mar 18, 2018)

Woke up to 10 below..oy...2 degrees at MRG..hope that warms up..


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 18, 2018)

medfordmike said:


> Thank you VTKilarney.  I have never been to Burke and want to hit it when it is good.  I am going to head up there today after doing Cannon, and Pico the last two days I might enjoy a little less burn in my legs the last half the day.



I was there at Burke on Thursday and it was skiing great. All woods were in and bump runs were good. groomers were soft and buttery.

On another note had some great food (and beer) at the Foggy Goggle Osteria in Burke. Hard to find and looks like an old farm house.


----------



## medfordmike (Mar 18, 2018)

Smellytele said:


> I was there at Burke on Thursday and it was skiing great. All woods were in and bump runs were good. groomers were soft and buttery.
> 
> On another note had some great food (and beer) at the Foggy Goggle Osteria in Burke. Hard to find and looks like an old farm house.



Thanks. i found similar coverage today but the snow was more packed powder. Beautiful day but cold.  Too bad Burke is too far out of the way for me normally, I really enjoyed the terrain. I see why some on here are so passionate about the place. I stopped at P&H Truck Stop on the way home.  Always a good choice if your heading south on 91.


----------



## Glenn (Mar 19, 2018)

Conditions are great out there now! And temps look to stay below freezing for most of the week. 

Looks like this next storm is a miss for ski country...but perhaps something this weekend?


----------



## kingslug (Mar 19, 2018)

Mt mansfield weather shows small accumulations through the week..temps are cold so its preserved for another great weekend


----------



## tnt1234 (Mar 19, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> It was better than that in the Cats today.  Absolutely phenomenal conditions.
> 
> There was no place you couldnt ski at Platty today, if you wanted to drop-in somewhere, you could do that.  The crazy high-winds that were forecast never showed up.  Not only was there not the 20mph winds with gusts to 40mph like they predicted, it was windsock STILL today for most of the day!



Dang...We had to abort on the Catskills and could only manage a day in the Pokes.  Which was fun, but not soft.  Glad you had a good day up there.


----------



## cdskier (Mar 19, 2018)

kingslug said:


> Woke up to 10 below..oy...2 degrees at MRG..hope that warms up..



Regardless of what the thermometer may have said, I didn't think it was cold at all this weekend. Even my feet didn't get cold with 5 hours of straight skiing without a break Saturday morning. That's usually the first place I notice it when it is cold out.

Obviously others must have disagreed with me, as the lodges and bars on the mountain were reportedly quite crowded. Saturday at Mt Ellen felt pretty empty on the lifts and trails even though the parking lots were full and cars were parking down the road by the time I left. At one point I actually had thought North Ridge went on windhold as I saw no one on it.


----------



## Hawk (Mar 19, 2018)

Sunday was colder by Temperature but there was not that much wind.  I was cold on the high speed lifts.  Lift lines were not a real factor for us.  The most I waited was at castlerock and it was about 15 minutes.  Lots an lots of Newbies in slidebrook asking directions.  Yikes!  I almost sent one group down into the brook but my wife would have none of that.  She's the voice of reason with us.  ;-)


----------



## machski (Mar 19, 2018)

Glenn said:


> Conditions are great out there now! And temps look to stay below freezing for most of the week.
> 
> Looks like this next storm is a miss for ski country...but perhaps something this weekend?


Don't give up yet.  Yesterday was a complete miss for NE, now the trend is backing the midweek system into NE.  That Greenland block really messes up the models if you ask me.  Especially more than a couple days out.

Sent from my SM-T900 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## kingslug (Mar 19, 2018)

I dressed for heavy windchills on saturday at stowe as nd it was fine. The wind did pick up quite a bit tyowards the end of the day.  Sunday was another story..truck stat said minus 10..felt it as my hands went numb scraping the windsheild wearing some crappy gloves..no crowds at mrg..guess st pats day and sub zero temps kept them away..i was toasty..


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 19, 2018)

newest run has the snow at least grazing vt with more in NH and ME. keep on shifting north!

also showing light green mountain spine snow sat>sun


----------



## kingslug (Mar 19, 2018)

Some freshies for Stowe..ge t to show some people from..Florida around..should be interesting


----------



## kingslug (Mar 20, 2018)

Up to a foot may drop on my house..not where i want it...


----------



## Oz Von Toco (Mar 20, 2018)

Looking at weather.com (not sure where you guys get these cool weather models) seems like basically no snow for Catskills, a foot for mountain creek, and maybe some decent snow in the poconos ? Trying to decide between those 3 areas. Anyone have better insight on how much snow to expect 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## gladerider (Mar 20, 2018)

i'd be surprised if the cats get nothing from this one. we are expecting 10-14" here in NNJ. so mountaincreek hits the jackpot again.
was in belleayre on sunday and the condition was fantastic. if they get a few more inches, it would be really good.


----------



## kingslug (Mar 20, 2018)

Figures..now i ski n vt and its all falling south. All this gets me us spending 300 on a hotel so i can stay in the city..and work..


----------



## skiur (Mar 20, 2018)

kingslug said:


> Figures..now i ski n vt and its all falling south. All this gets me us spending 300 on a hotel so i can stay in the city..and work..



It's not like conditions in Vermont are going to suck this weekend, even if Mt Creek and camelback get 16" and VT gets none, I would still rather ski at K or sugarbush this weekend.


----------



## kingslug (Mar 20, 2018)

Oh I'm totally good with it..conditions up north are awesome and they are expecting a few inches. 10 to 16 inches in NYC and CT will suck. Heavy wet snow. My property and ALL the neighbors suffered damage from the first storm. My shrubs look like a truck drove over them and we have trees down everywhere...should be a nice bill this spring to fix it all. My deer fencing is screwed as well. But hey..winter came back...


----------



## Rowsdower (Mar 20, 2018)

Jack Frost has glades. Just sayin.

And there's enough snow on the ground already for this to be a good day.


----------



## Glenn (Mar 20, 2018)

The complaining has already begun in the flatlands. Too bad the snow isn't falling up north where it's appreciated.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 20, 2018)

Glenn said:


> The complaining has already begun in the flatlands. Too bad the snow isn't falling up north where it's appreciated.



I'm going to be the biggest complainer.  This storm will likely me cost me 2 days of skiing in Vermont as my gf's school is out of snow days and needs to "take" school days from spring break.  Grrrrr......:uzi:


----------



## VTKilarney (Mar 20, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> I'm going to be the biggest complainer.  This storm will likely me cost me 2 days of skiing in Vermont as my gf's school is out of snow days and needs to "take" school days from spring break.  Grrrrr......:uzi:



That's what you get for dating someone who his still in school.


----------



## Not Sure (Mar 20, 2018)

Rowsdower said:


> Jack Frost has glades. Just sayin.
> 
> And there's enough snow on the ground already for this to be a good day.



Might be able to make Thursday? Although .....Bear Creek is reopening Thursday ? 10"-14" forecast . Problem ....
you can turn the first 200yds after that it's straight line the whole place .I did a morning drive by and NOTHING in the woods now . 

 Will JF be tracked out by Thursday?


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 20, 2018)

6 pm gfs w the substantial northward shift


----------



## bdfreetuna (Mar 20, 2018)

Mixed feeling about this as my car is in the shop getting a very nice upgraded suspension, new induction system and a retune.

Shop is out past Worcester and if they get too much over there I'm going to have to wait. And I ain't taking this Chevy Malibu rental car up to Magic...

edit.... looks like I should be good for a 15z Wednesday pick up :smile:


----------



## jaytrem (Mar 20, 2018)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Will JF be tracked out by Thursday?



Skied there during the last storm, was very quiet while it was going on.  Thursday should be real nice.


----------



## Rowsdower (Mar 20, 2018)

jaytrem said:


> Skied there during the last storm, was very quiet while it was going on.  Thursday should be real nice.



Concur. Usually low crowds at JF, especially on a weekday during a storm. Thursday opening should be real nice. With whats already on the ground trees ought to be riding great.


----------



## asnowmobiler (Mar 20, 2018)

I was at Frost on Sunday,the tree runs were showing rocks but still skiable.
 I’m hearing 4 to 8 up here,so that make them great again.
and no,they will not be tracked out by Thursday if we get 6+


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 20, 2018)

The 12z NAM drops 21 inches on me.

Thankfully it's the NAM.


----------



## Not Sure (Mar 20, 2018)

asnowmobiler said:


> I was at Frost on Sunday,the tree runs were showing rocks but still skiable.
> I’m hearing 4 to 8 up here,so that make them great again.
> and no,they will not be tracked out by Thursday if we get 6+



Thanks Gents . I haven't been there since the 70's LOL .


----------



## asnowmobiler (Mar 20, 2018)

It still sucks..lol
the runs are short and no lift lines so make the best of it.
im going to Hunter this weekend and then off to Utah on the 3rd for a week,so I’m so pleased for the year.


----------



## skimagic (Mar 20, 2018)

Latest storm prediction from Otis Ridge..


----------



## Not Sure (Mar 20, 2018)

asnowmobiler said:


> It still sucks..lol
> the runs are short and no lift lines so make the best of it.
> im going to Hunter this weekend and then off to Utah on the 3rd for a week,so I’m so pleased for the year.



LOL . Platekill is where I'd like to go but looks like they get stiffed with this one . 

Have fun. 

I haven't ski a ton this year but it's been my best quality year ever. Every day but one has been a powder day ....


----------



## lerops (Mar 20, 2018)

VTKilarney said:


> That's what you get for dating someone who his still in school.



Hahaha


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Not Sure (Mar 21, 2018)

13"And still coming .....Bear Creek for the win ? . Checked JF's  web cam looks like it's barely coming down. Any Blue mountain reports ? Beta ....Avation it's PIREPS so SKIREPS?


----------



## asnowmobiler (Mar 21, 2018)

10 here,about 5 miles south of Boulder as the crows fly


----------



## Rowsdower (Mar 21, 2018)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> 13"And still coming .....Bear Creek for the win ? . Checked JF's  web cam looks like it's barely coming down. Any Blue mountain reports ? Beta ....Avation it's PIREPS so SKIREPS?



Blue should come out alright from this. 

Bear Creek could actually be fun. It's small but I have to work Thurs afternoon so that's no problem.

But if it weren't for that I'd take Blue over Bear. Bear is only reopening tomorrow, though, so it should be totally untracked tomorrow morning fwiw.


----------



## Not Sure (Mar 21, 2018)

Rowsdower said:


> Blue should come out alright from this.
> 
> Bear Creek could actually be fun. It's small but I have to work Thurs afternoon so that's no problem.
> 
> But if it weren't for that I'd take Blue over Bear. Bear is only reopening tomorrow, though, so it should be totally untracked tomorrow morning fwiw.



Tickets are $25.00 too . I'm close and have over 15" so far . Really dumping again ! I have some Blue passes so maybe I'll hit both or camp out at Bear if things work out.


----------



## kingslug (Mar 22, 2018)

What a BS storm


----------



## asnowmobiler (Mar 22, 2018)

JFBB 7"
Blue 10"
Bear 12"


----------



## tumbler (Mar 22, 2018)

kingslug said:


> What a BS storm



I'm happy it fizzled out in MA, we dont need it.  It was never a Cent/No VT storm so wasn't expecting anything there to begin with.


----------



## Glenn (Mar 22, 2018)

3" or so inches in CT. I didn't even bother clearing the driveway. It didn't' really start snowing until almost 5PM yesterday.


----------



## skimagic (Mar 22, 2018)

Glenn said:


> 3" or so inches in CT. I didn't even bother clearing the driveway. It didn't' really start snowing until almost 5PM yesterday.



The three inches is enough for Mt Southington to reopen tiday, and through the weekend. $25.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 22, 2018)

9" here.  Didnt quite match up with the 12" to 18" NWS had for us, but that's okay with me.  Still managed to do some sledding last night.


----------



## Not Sure (Mar 22, 2018)

Looks like Bear Creek got more than 12” . Warming up fast, got some early untracked. Nice day $25.00 tickets and no lines.


----------



## cdskier (Mar 22, 2018)

6" here instead of the 12" forecast...which was good since my snowblower decided not to want to start last night.


----------



## Vaughn (Mar 22, 2018)

Worst case scenario in Boston - schools closed due to threat of snow, but no actual snow on the mountains.


----------



## Jully (Mar 22, 2018)

skimagic said:


> The three inches is enough for Mt Southington to reopen tiday, and through the weekend. $25.



That is funny. Definitely doesn't make a difference for reopening any terrain. The snow just makes people want to go skiing!


----------



## Glenn (Mar 22, 2018)

skimagic said:


> The three inches is enough for Mt Southington to reopen tiday, and through the weekend. $25.



Good news there! That's a nice hill. I skied there with a buddy a few seasons ago. He's in his 50's and just learning to ski. Great guy.


----------



## GregoryIsaacs (Apr 4, 2018)

Perhaps the last Bump of the year..... Albany has yet to release any estimates but ill take 6 inches in S. VT for friday


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 4, 2018)




----------



## Smellytele (Apr 4, 2018)

You'll have to take 4


----------



## MommaBear (Apr 4, 2018)

Had heard something about snow for Monday.  Went to check Wunderground before booking a client meeting, and saw this.  Much too early to consider...but its nice to think about!


----------



## Glenn (Apr 5, 2018)

Saturday looks to me rather winter like in SoVT with regards to temps.


----------



## lerops (Apr 5, 2018)

Anybody has insights into potential Pico conditions?


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Glenn (Apr 5, 2018)

NWS Albany has 3" of snow called for in SoVT.


----------



## kingslug (Apr 5, 2018)

Dust.......on crust..........mmmmmmmm


----------



## lerops (Apr 5, 2018)

lerops said:


> Anybody has insights into potential Pico conditions?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



That was not clear. I don’t mean the new snow but rather whether they would bother smoothing things out from the refreeze given they are closing this weekend. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------

